# Did You Buy A Gun Today



## Nimrod71

I knew people were buying guns from the FBI report I read, but I did not witness it until yesterday.  I haven't been at work, a local gun shop, since Feb.  When I went in at 9 three people were there to buy guns.  I sold more guns yesterday than I did in the Christmas season.  I was waiting on 2 to 3 people at the time and we have 4 more salesmen.   Several just ask my recommendations and then bought.  All of the cheap 40, 223/556, 7.62x39, 300 BLK are out.  What is happening.  The FBI report as best I can remember stated there were like 2.6 million weapon checks in March and 1.2 million in April.  If 20% were not sold that is still a lot of guns.  When will we get enough guns and ammo?


----------



## normaldave

My LGS reports running low/out daily on ammo and weapons. A pace I have not seen going back to ~ 2008 election.  Even though they are a small shop, they have very effective buying power, and supply chain sourcing.

Browsing online stock at my usual stores, even for unpopular models recently are almost constantly out of stock.  It's a lot like the hand soap shortage.  Did nobody wash their hands before this crisis?  Did this many people not have a weapon?


----------



## 1eyefishing

They all come with a 2nd Amendment Supporters Club membership.


----------



## Rabun

People want to be prepared when they dissolve the PD’s. Could you imagine a city of any size WO police?  Dodge City


----------



## ChidJ

I think in MAR APR MAY they’ve processed over 10 million background checks. It’s crazy I buy guns and gun related stuff pretty regularly/consistently but I’m having a hard time finding pretty much anything these days. I listened to a podcast with an LA gun shop owner and he says he’s got a line backed around the building of anti gunners to buy whatever they’ve got on the shelf.... and then they get mad when they realize they have to wait 10 days to take it home haha


----------



## SC Hunter

We bought 1 the other day but a gun in our house is nothing new. We buy one about every 4 to 6 months usually. If police departments are dissolved I'm moving to Montana finding somewhere miles from anybody else. I won't be anywhere near a population of any kind if i can help it.


----------



## bullgator

SC Hunter said:


> We bought 1 the other day but a gun in our house is nothing new. We buy one about every 4 to 6 months usually. If police departments are dissolved I'm moving to Montana finding somewhere miles from anybody else. I won't be anywhere near a population of any kind if i can help it.


Montanans must love hearing that. 
Kinda like us seeing the next wave of New Yorkers coming down.


----------



## sleepr71

Except most of us bring something useful to the area...


----------



## SC Hunter

@bullgator I'll be much more useful than most yankee's coming here. I'll be living in big sky country with South Georgia small town mindset and skill sets.


----------



## Philbow

Not yet, but the day ain't over.


----------



## bullgator

SC Hunter said:


> @bullgator I'll be much more useful than most yankee's coming here. I'll be living in big sky country with South Georgia small town mindset and skill sets.


? still have to go through the process of being accepted.


----------



## Dub

Last guns I bought were two right at the beginning of covid19 madness and two more were ordered during the covid19 furlough from work.

First was a Ruger AR-556 pistola.
https://ruger.com/products/ar556Pistol/specSheets/8570.html
Collapsible into a 26" backpack for road trips.   The term road trips these days means virtually any time my vehicle leaves the driveway. 

VZ Grips package arrived last week with handrail covers (sucker will get hawt) and a ultra-grippy grip, that can also be used to debark trees if the need ever arose.

Already have an Aimpoint for it...the popup backup sights should be arriving this week.



Second was a Wilson Combat Beretta M92 Brigadier Tactical.  Mounted a rechargeable weapon light on it and it's doing just fine as range toy & nightstand gun.  My bride likes it so much that a similar WC Vertec Centurion model is now wanted, too....for her nightstand.

Sucker handles like a dream and gobbles up any ammo I've run though it like a hongry yard dog.



Third was a Wilson Combat EDC X9.  Been waiting a couple months on the build.  Tucker Gunleather made one of their HF-1 OWB holsters & magazine carriers for it.  Coming with the pistol will be a few 15rd & 18rd magazines.   Figured that I'm smitten with carrying commander sized gats already....so an ultra-reliable and ultra-accurate  15+1 version with and 18rd spare made a pile of sense.


Fourth was a Les Baer UTC with a few customizations.  Been waiting a while on the build.  Hoping to get it in hand in a few weeks.  Milt Sparks made a Summer Special II for it.  Their SS2 is about my favoritist of favorite conceal holsters.   Gun rides low enough to conceal with an untucked t-shirt and high enough to provide a full grip.  Can be comfortable worn from one o'clock to five o'clock and forget it's there.....even on the gubmint sized 1911's. 


So, no....didn't buy any guns today....but I have recently provided my financial support to three companies that have my respect.

It's the first time I've bought this many consecutive guns that had no application for hunting.  They simply have one function.....homefront security.


----------



## SC Hunter

bullgator said:


> ? still have to go through the process of being accepted.


I come bearing gifts! Beer, bourbon and Boston butts!??


----------



## bullgator

SC Hunter said:


> I come bearing gifts! Beer, bourbon and Boston butts!??


You forgot the 4th “B”"...................Boolits


----------



## Gator89

SC Hunter said:


> I come bearing gifts! Beer, bourbon and Boston butts!??



You gonna let 'em brand you with a Rocking Y?


----------



## SC Hunter

Gator89 said:


> You gonna let 'em brand you with a Rocking Y?


??? naw I don't like being burned! ?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Last guns I bought were two right at the beginning of covid19 madness and two more were ordered during the covid19 furlough from work.
> 
> First was a Ruger AR-556 pistola.
> https://ruger.com/products/ar556Pistol/specSheets/8570.html
> Collapsible into a 26" backpack for road trips.   The term road trips these days means virtually any time my vehicle leaves the driveway.
> 
> VZ Grips package arrived last week with handrail covers (sucker will get hawt) and a ultra-grippy grip, that can also be used to debark trees if the need ever arose.
> 
> Already have an Aimpoint for it...the popup backup sights should be arriving this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Second was a Wilson Combat Beretta M92 Brigadier Tactical.  Mounted a rechargeable weapon light on it and it's doing just fine as range toy & nightstand gun.  My bride likes it so much that a similar WC Vertec Centurion model is now wanted, too....for her nightstand.
> 
> Sucker handles like a dream and gobbles up any ammo I've run though it like a hongry yard dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Third was a Wilson Combat EDC X9.  Been waiting a couple months on the build.  Tucker Gunleather made one of their HF-1 OWB holsters & magazine carriers for it.  Coming with the pistol will be a few 15rd & 18rd magazines.   Figured that I'm smitten with carrying commander sized gats already....so an ultra-reliable and ultra-accurate  15+1 version with and 18rd spare made a pile of sense.
> 
> 
> Fourth was a Les Baer UTC with a few customizations.  Been waiting a while on the build.  Hoping to get it in hand in a few weeks.  Milt Sparks made a Summer Special II for it.  Their SS2 is about my favoritist of favorite conceal holsters.   Gun rides low enough to conceal with an untucked t-shirt and high enough to provide a full grip.  Can be comfortable worn from one o'clock to five o'clock and forget it's there.....even on the gubmint sized 1911's.
> 
> 
> So, no....didn't buy any guns today....but I have recently provided my financial support to three companies that have my respect.
> 
> It's the first time I've bought this many consecutive guns that had no application for hunting.  They simply have one function.....homefront security.


Well, nobody can say you don’t have good tastes.


----------



## bullgator

I almost picked up one of those Ruger Wranglers today. I left the range and ran by a gun shop I hadn’t been to in a couple of years to say hi to the owner. They had one for as good as any interweb price. I had to fight the urge for an impulse buy.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Son is a fan of my CZ-75.
 He picked up this beauty a couple days ago. About 50 bucks below MSRP.
I might offer a trade...


----------



## bullgator

1eyefishing said:


> Son is a fan of my CZ-75.
> He picked up this beauty a couple days ago. About 50 bucks below MSRP.
> I might offer a trade...
> 
> View attachment 1021175


Everything CZ makes are solid shooters for sure. I have CZ rifles but no handguns......unless you count my Dan Wesson Valor 10mm.


----------



## Lilly001

I’ve got my stimulus check (converted to $$) burning a hole in my wallet.
I’m going to a gun store soon, before they Realize they made a mistake and ask for it back.


----------



## Gator89

bullgator said:


> I almost picked up one of those Ruger Wranglers today. I left the range and ran by a gun shop I hadn’t been to in a couple of years to say hi to the owner. They had one for as good as any interweb price. I had to fight the urge for an impulse buy.



What color? You should have bought it.


----------



## bullgator

Gator89 said:


> What color? You should have bought it.


Silver/black $179


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes, yes I did buy a gun today...


----------



## Darien1

I picked up a Ruger SR 1911 Commander today off the Trader.  Something I have been looking for, for a while.


----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yes, yes I did buy a gun today...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dub said:


>


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Boom!


----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Boom!



Well done ?? 

That one should carry extremely easy and perform above its weight class.


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought one yesterday. Another .17 heavy barrel from a guy I know that bought it and has never shot it. I gave him $125 for it and now have 3 .17's ?? I walked in the house this morning with it and my wife looked at me and laughed and said I was ridiculous and went and made coffee. ??


----------



## trad bow

My purchase for today.


----------



## HarryO45

I got one a few days ago


----------



## pacecars

I guess I bought one today. I paid off a layaway on a Steyr rifle. Should be here Tuesday


----------



## SC Hunter

I've really got to stop going to Barrows.... little brother called me yesterday and asked if I was off he was going to Barrow's. Off we go. I had no plans of buying anything other than maybe some ammo. Came home with a keltec cmr30 that is going to be a truck bookbag gun as soon as I get a few more magazines in. We shot it yesterday and with the flip up sights it's easy accurate enough to make people keep their heads down over 100 yards away if things ever get rough around here.


----------



## pacecars

Bought a Ruger Old Model Flattop .357 Mag. Should arrive at my house Monday!


----------



## ucfireman

Rabun said:


> People want to be prepared when they dissolve the PD’s. Could you imagine a city of any size WO police?  Dodge City


Sheriff's  offices do just fine policing.


----------



## Dub

ucfireman said:


> Sheriff's  offices do just fine policing.




That will be the parachute measure in these cases, I suppose.


----------



## Evergreen

I did not buy a gun today but did when the covid mess started, do feel I committed a cardinal sin, I traded the first gun i ever bought a Springfield 1911 gi high capacity (it had really become a paper weight, no matter what was done to it it would not feed hollow points and was for a long time it was very hard to clips for it) on a glock 30 and a Springfield mod 2 subcompact also 45 acp (havent abandoned 1911s by any means just that particular one) nothing special about either but did throw an iprotec laser light combo on the mod 2


----------



## Dub

Bought one in early April.....took 'em a couple months to get'r'dun & get'r to my FFL today.

Picked it up while running errands this afternoon. Hoping to get to the range this week and choot'em'up some .45's.


















Skipped the night sights on this one.  I don't care for the ones they use.  I think my eyes will be happier with this front ...and will be most likely swapping the rear out for a solid Heine ledge and keeping the front.  







Nice & grippy 20 lpi frontrstrap checkering.  My favorite.  Same on rear mainspring housing....excellent anchoring in the paw.  Opens the door for comfortably smooth-ish side panel options. 











No extra charge for all the lube it arrived soaked in, lol.


----------



## Red dirt clod

Looks nice Dub.


----------



## Dub

Red dirt clod said:


> Looks nice Dub.




Thank you.   Hoping to get a range trip and send a couple hundred rounds through it as soon as schedule allows.


EDIT: made it to the range with the UTC.  She does her job when I do mine.

200 rds so far and only bobble was failure to lock slide on empty mag (one of the new LB mags).   Didn’t repeat with further use of same mag.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

SC Hunter said:


> I've really got to stop going to Barrows.... little brother called me yesterday and asked if I was off he was going to Barrow's. Off we go. I had no plans of buying anything other than maybe some ammo. Came home with a keltec cmr30 that is going to be a truck bookbag gun as soon as I get a few more magazines in. We shot it yesterday and with the flip up sights it's easy accurate enough to make people keep their heads down over 100 yards away if things ever get rough around here.



Ha...love that place. It’s about 4 miles from one of my Taylor county places. No telling how many guns I’ve bought in there!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Bought my first AR at Palmetto State Armory last week...can’t stop shooting it. What a blast!


----------



## Lilly001

Bought this for the silencer I bought at the first of the year.


----------



## SC Hunter

Mexican Squealer said:


> Ha...love that place. It’s about 4 miles from one of my Taylor county places. No telling how many guns I’ve bought in there!


Its about 20 minutes from my front door to their front door. That's if I do 65 on hwy 19. I've bought my fair share of guns there also, I particularly like the used rack and finding a decent deal on a gun. I'm thinking about going up there and getting a suppressor soon. I want a 22 suppressor something fierce.


----------



## Stroker

Picked up another bucket list item yesterday at my LGS, 5" 629 Classic.


----------



## Nimrod71

That 629 is a fine handgun.  I have always liked 44's.  There is something about a Smith 44 that makes me feel warm and fuzzy, and you know one shot will do it.


----------



## B. White

Stroker said:


> Picked up another bucket list item yesterday at my LGS, 5" 629 Classic. View attachment 1023525




Looks like the twin to mine, except I got the 4" version.  Fun to shoot.


----------



## Stroker

Can't wait to shoot it myself. Ordered 200 rounds each of 180, 200, and 240 grain today to see what it likes. Got some 240's at the house I'll try out this afternoon. I have dry fired it a few times.Out of the box the S &W trigger is leaps and bounds ahead of my Anaconda's trigger. Definitely going to put some lead down range this PM.


----------



## Madman

Rabun said:


> People want to be prepared when they dissolve the PD’s. Could you imagine a city of any size WO police?  Dodge City



Don't have to imagine.







https://stmedia.stimg.co/minneapolis-police-precinct-burned-branden-wolfe-.jpg?w=1200&h=630


----------



## killerv

stopped by lgs yesterday and they brought out a 29-3 to show me. Gorgeous gun. Bluing was in great shape and had some of the prettiest wood factory grips I've ever seen on a smith. I would have loved to have had it but I have a 6in 629.

I did walk out with a 4in smith 34-1. Been wanting a kit gun for awhile.


----------



## stonecreek

Did not buy one but did practice with what I had!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## SC Hunter

Got a guy coming to meet me at work shortly to sell him a Walther P22 I haven't shot in years and probably buying another pistol in 9mm variety from Barrows Thursday if I find something that strikes my fancy. Maybe an XD or something.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> Got a guy coming to meet me at work shortly to sell him a Walther P22 I haven't shot in years and probably buying another pistol in 9mm variety from Barrows Thursday if I find something that strikes my fancy. Maybe an XD or something.



I’ve become a fan of the 9’s over the past couple years.

Waiting on my next to arrive at my FFL tomorrow.....according to the tracking data.      A carry gun in 9mm.

Pretty big step for me as in the past I’d generally only carry a 45.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> I’ve become a fan of the 9’s over the past couple years.
> 
> Waiting on my next to arrive at my FFL tomorrow.....according to the tracking data.      A carry gun in 9mm.
> 
> Pretty big step for me as in the past I’d generally only carry a 45.


My dad was a 45 guy for forever until he bought a shield now that's all he will carry and has since bought a few more 9mm's. I like more ammo in the magazine just in case I need it. ?


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> My dad was a 45 guy for forever until he bought a shield now that's all he will carry and has since bought a few more 9mm's. I like more ammo in the magazine just in case I need it. ?



More rounds onboard sounds like a good plan....especially as things decline in our society.   I don't want to run out of bullets before a threat is stopped. 

My nightstand gun has been changed to a high capacity weapon.  Similar change being made with my carry gun.


----------



## Nimrod71

The only thing a man only needs one of is a wife.  Wives don't like you having other women around.  But guns and dogs aren't like that.  They don't mind how many other guns and dogs you have.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub

Awesome timing on the new holster arriving yesterday.



Today....something to carry in it arrived at my FFL.


I was in hot pursuit when the UPS app awared me of it's delivery....


























Feels great in my paw with either the 15rd or 18rd magazines.

Trigger breaks sweetly.

Went with flat trigger on this one....the longer length combined with the larger backstrap piece really fits my paw nicely.










Will be loading up the magazines in a few minutes and get my range bag ready for a morning trip tomorrow.







I like the sights already.....rear is adj, yet snag-free.   Front is currently gold bead, but it also came with a green fiber optic if I decide to swap.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Awesome timing on the new holster arriving yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Today....something to carry in it arrived at my FFL.
> 
> 
> I was in hot pursuit when the UPS app awared me of it's delivery....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels great in my paw with either the 15rd or 18rd magazines.
> 
> Trigger breaks sweetly.
> 
> Went with flat trigger on this one....the longer length combined with the larger backstrap piece really fits my paw nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be loading up the magazines in a few minutes and get my range bag ready for a morning trip tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sights already.....rear is adj, yet snag-free.   Front is currently gold bead, but it also came with a green fiber optic if I decide to swap.


very nice! I love mine. I have never been a 9mm guy but once I got the X9 I have carried it every day. It shoots great and with all the quality ammo out there I don’t feel under gunned. It may be expensive but my life and the lives of my family are worth it


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> very nice! I love mine. I have never been a 9mm guy but once I got the X9 I have carried it every day. It shoots great and with all the quality ammo out there I don’t feel under gunned. It may be expensive but my life and the lives of my family are worth it





Thank you.

I recently swapped over my nightstand gun to one of WC'd M92 guns.









It runs really well and feels super in my hand.  I was hoping this carry gun would have a similar feel in hand, but with the 1911 bang switch & safety.  It gives a perfect blend of the two platforms in my opinion.


----------



## Nimrod71

That is one fine looking pistol.  I wish I had one.  Maybe my wife will get me one for Christmas.


----------



## SC Hunter

I went to Barrow's again... I wanted a sig 365 but they didn't have any so I just looked around and found this xdm 3.8" 9mm in the used case. As you can see it came home with me. ?‍ I walked in the house and my wife immediately rolled her eyes. ?? I couldn't let it stay for the price.


----------



## Jester896

I like my XDm...think mine is the middle length...4.5 maybe...2009 NRA Gun of the Year stamped.  I put Trijicon night sights on it and it rides a thigh rig most of the time or a Blackpoint Leather Wing


----------



## snooker1

SC Hunter said:


> I went to Barrow's again... I wanted a sig 365 but they didn't have any so I just looked around and found this xdm 3.8" 9mm in the used case. As you can see it came home with me. ?‍ I walked in the house and my wife immediately rolled her eyes. ?? I couldn't let it stay for the price.



I have the XDS 45 acp next to my bed. I am a Glock guy for semiautomatic but this is a nice gun.


----------



## SC Hunter

snooker1 said:


> I have the XDS 45 acp next to my bed. I am a Glock guy for semiautomatic but this is a nice gun.


I'm a glock guy also but wanted a sig 365 and was disappointed when they were out. I couldn't pass this gun up for less than 4 Benjamin's before tax.


----------



## Ray357

Nimrod71 said:


> I knew people were buying guns from the FBI report I read, but I did not witness it until yesterday.  I haven't been at work, a local gun shop, since Feb.  When I went in at 9 three people were there to buy guns.  I sold more guns yesterday than I did in the Christmas season.  I was waiting on 2 to 3 people at the time and we have 4 more salesmen.   Several just ask my recommendations and then bought.  All of the cheap 40, 223/556, 7.62x39, 300 BLK are out.  What is happening.  The FBI report as best I can remember stated there were like 2.6 million weapon checks in March and 1.2 million in April.  If 20% were not sold that is still a lot of guns.  When will we get enough guns and ammo?


I bought a 350 Legend today. Its probably about the most worthless thing I ever bought, but its fun.


----------



## sleepr71

SCH I Love the Night sights + trigger on my Sig pistols. The 365 has an excellent trigger IMO & the P238 is probably the best 380 I’ve owned. A mini 1911 if you will & it has the excellent night sights also!   I need to visit Bo Barrows again...I have a hankering for a KelTec Sub 2000 in 9mm..?


----------



## Stevie Ray

Marlin 1895GBL in 45-70, I’ve been procrastinating about getting my hands on one of these 45-70s for a long time so yesterday while shopping for a new Marlin 336 30-30 I decided at the last minute to opt for the 45-70 instead. I picked up a box of Federal 300 gr Powershocks and shot all twenty rounds, the recoil wasn’t anything like I was expecting and can already tell I’m going to love hunting with this gun!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Awesome timing on the new holster arriving yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Today....something to carry in it arrived at my FFL.
> 
> 
> I was in hot pursuit when the UPS app awared me of it's delivery....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels great in my paw with either the 15rd or 18rd magazines.
> 
> Trigger breaks sweetly.
> 
> Went with flat trigger on this one....the longer length combined with the larger backstrap piece really fits my paw nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be loading up the magazines in a few minutes and get my range bag ready for a morning trip tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sights already.....rear is adj, yet snag-free.   Front is currently gold bead, but it also came with a green fiber optic if I decide to swap.


So so jealous. 

What a pretty gun.


----------



## Dub

Stevie Ray said:


> Marlin 1895GBL in 45-70, I’ve been procrastinating about getting my hands on one of these 45-70s for a long time so yesterday while shopping for a new Marlin 336 30-30 I decided at the last minute to opt for the 45-70 instead. I picked up a box of Federal 300 gr Powershocks and shot all twenty rounds, the recoil wasn’t anything like I was expecting and can already tell I’m going to love hunting with this gun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027297



Excellent !!!

You'll continue to love it.






GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> So so jealous.
> 
> What a pretty gun.




Thank you.  I really like the feel of it.  The large backstrap & flat trigger fit my hand well. Trigger break & reset both were much liked, too.

Best part is the funding for it came from quitting drinking.....beer & liquor money better utilized.


----------



## SC Hunter

@sleepr71 I hate to say this but call them before you go. I was there the other day and didnt see any keltec carbines there. I was picking up ammo again to add to the stash but didnt see any. They usually keep them on the last standing rack end cap. 

@Dub congratulations on the stopping drinking! Beer money is fun when it goes POW!


----------



## sleepr71

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Railroader

Yep, I did buy a gun today...

20 gauge youth model Remington 870.  

Need it? 

No.

But I'll have it when his arms get a couple inches longer.  In the meantime, I'll shoot squirrels with it...


----------



## Dennis

Yep new over and under 20 gauge


----------



## normaldave

Dennis said:


> Yep new over and under 20 gauge


Pics!  
That's next on my list...everytime Cabela's puts the CZ Teal O/U on sale, I start to get a nervous twitch.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Must be 20 gauge day ... my wife just bought a 20 ga Mossberg 500 Bantam youth. Nice little shotgun!


----------



## Dennis

normaldave said:


> Pics!
> That's next on my list...everytime Cabela's puts the CZ Teal O/U on sale, I start to get a nervous twitch.


That's what I got a CZ my second one


----------



## normaldave

Stevie Ray said:


> Must be 20 gauge day ... my wife just bought a 20 ga Mossberg 500 Bantam youth. Nice little shotgun!


Dern near perfect if it's for her home defense weapon IMO... #2/3/4 shot, lightweight, great LOP. If hers has the 22" barrel, you can order the 18.5" cylinder bore barrel direct from Mossberg.  You'll have to call, the part number probably still isn't on the website, and nobody seems to stock one.


----------



## normaldave

Dennis said:


> That's what I got a CZ my second one


Oooh...Aahhh! (the crowd goes wild).


----------



## Railroader

Stevie Ray said:


> Must be 20 gauge day ... my wife just bought a 20 ga Mossberg 500 Bantam youth. Nice little shotgun!



Well, my purchase was prompted by my finding three cases of 20's I forgot I had!!

All I needed was an excuse....


----------



## normaldave

So for those of you like me, who continue to research your purchase, after you just made the purchase, this will help on the 20 gauge! (watch for the typo says 20 where it should say 12 in one line).
Consider the 20-Gauge


----------



## Railroader

Dern good article...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes I did...IWI 9MM Masada...

I like my IWI weapons...


----------



## transfixer

Stevie Ray said:


> Must be 20 gauge day ... my wife just bought a 20 ga Mossberg 500 Bantam youth. Nice little shotgun!



  I bought my step-daughter one of those when she turned 18 a few years ago,  great little shotgun,   she loaned it to someone and it got stolen,   now I hardly ever see them ,  been hoping I could find her another one,  but may end up getting an 870 youth model, or taking a full size 20ga 870 and modifying it


----------



## BG77

Yes. Just purchased a Ruger 380 LCP an hour ago. Will be sent to me within the week. Palmetto state armory sent me the heads up that they were in stock. Done deal. Now where do I find the ammo? Looks blank everywhere online.


----------



## Jester896

For the very first time I thought about collecting Colt Pistols... the 4 Colt SAAs I found NIB unfired


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> For the very first time I thought about collecting Colt Pistols... the 4 Colt SAAs I found NIB unfired


----------



## ChidJ

Just picked up a DesertTech MDRX. It'll be here Tuesday, allegedly. Kinda rolled the dice on this one. We'll see if it runs as advertised

Edit: that is, if I can find some doggone decent 223 match ammo in any kind of quantity. sheesh


----------



## bilgerat

I bought a JM  Marlin 308MX yesterday, then lost it in a tragic boating accident


----------



## HarryO45

I hate it when that happens


----------



## Jester896

i'm beginning to think boating isn't safe anymore with all the accidents...I know I have had a few


----------



## Lead Poison

I ordered another rifle.....

Howa 1500 6.5 Creedmoor, stainless, walnut stock, 22" #2 contour barrel, 1/8 twist.
I also ordered a set of DNZ scope rings. 

I've never owned a Howa, but my friend has a couple and they seem to shoot well. I've read a lot of positive reviews and watched several positive videos about them. 

I reload, so I'm betting I will find some accurate hunting loads. 

Anyone own a Howa? Do you like them?


----------



## georgia_home

Last purchase was the 870/20exp in December.

I’ve switched now to parts and ammo. Hard to find 20g 8’s for clays. Used up about 6-700 rounds since dec.

Also just picked up some parts for my 1187. 26 or so years old, +15k rounds. Maybe a little over. Picked up a new recoil spring and pin for preventative maintenance and a new ?wishbone? Recoil transfer part that broke 2 weeks ago. Got all parts 2x as I have 2 of them and the other will need the same at some point.

I did break out the 12g citori that doesn’t play much. 3 rounds of skeet. Did pretty well. Hit bird from each station. Just not all in the same round.


----------



## pacecars

bilgerat said:


> I bought a JM  Marlin 308MX yesterday, then lost it in a tragic boating accident


Too bad! They are an excellent gun. I had one for a while myself


----------



## HarryO45

Does a new Lower Reciever count?  Radian A-DAC


----------



## pacecars

Dang it. Couldn’t help myself. Brno 21 8x57mm


----------



## HarryO45

pacecars said:


> Dang it. Couldn’t help myself. Brno 21 8x57mm


Digging that set trigger.  Great the lines on that rifle.


----------



## marlin

I picked up a pmr 30 today. Ran by the hunting club and ran a few rounds through it. Earplugs are a must with this thing.


----------



## BG77

Yep. Again. Couldn’t help myself. Picked up a little Rossi 22LR RS for my son. Comes with the 10 capacity magazine, but the Mossberg 25 round clip fits it. Palmetto State Armory had one for $109. My wife is gonna kill me


----------



## Dub

BG77 said:


> Yep. Again. Couldn’t help myself. Picked up a little Rossi 22LR RS for my son. Comes with the 10 capacity magazine, but the Mossberg 25 round clip fits it. Palmetto State Armory had one for $109. My wife is gonna kill me





Proud of you.


Some husbands spend that on their weekend beer & whiskey alone.


You invested in some lasting fun and good times with that gun buy.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Picked up a Savage Axis in 350 Legend yesterday. I've had really good luck with these rifles and I really wanted to play around with this caliber. I'll probably be building one on an AR platform when I can actually find an upper in stock.


----------



## HarryO45

Dustin Pate said:


> ...350 Legend...I'll probably be building one on an AR platform when I can actually find an upper in stock.


. I am thinking of a 350 Legend in AR pistol Suppressed... I was gonna do a 450, but that might be just a bit too much.


----------



## GregoryB.

Picked up a Ruger #1B in 257 Weatherby today. Had ordered a different rifle that Ruger had mislabeled and no one caught it until the LGS set it up on the counter. So I made the best of a ba situation.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes grabbed a new FN 9MM tactical...going to be fun to play with...


----------



## marlin

Gregory B let us know how that 257 shoots in that #1. I’ve thought about getting one in that caliber to go with the other #1’s I have.


----------



## Railroader

Dustin Pate said:


> Picked up a Savage Axis in 350 Legend yesterday. I've had really good luck with these rifles and I really wanted to play around with this caliber. I'll probably be building one on an AR platform when I can actually find an upper in stock.



Man after my own heart...

Got the Axis, and an AR upper from BCA...Both are fine shooters.  .350L is the first new round that has interested me in years.  SOFT shooting, and HARD HITTING, judging from the water jugs and pieces of firewood I've shot with it...

If you are planning an AR, get busy hunting magazines.  I had a time finding some...

PM me, I might know where a few are..


----------



## SC Hunter

I might have messed up today.

I rode up to Butler to eat at Justin's and go by Barrow's this morning since my best buddy is in the market for a good 20 gauge shotgun. He has shot my Stoeger 3020 before and liked it and wanted something of his own. We walked in and he looked at the 3020, Beretta A400 lite and as soon as he put an m2 to his shoulder he started smiling. He bought an M2 20 gauge with a 26" barrel with the optifade camo stock and cerakoted metal. That gun is SWEET!! We shot it a little while ago and I love it, really love it. 

My brother watched a guy trade in a AK47 chambered in 556 for another gun and when he walked out with his new gun Patrick asked how much they wanted for the AK. He walked out with a really good shooting rifle for a really good price. 

I walked out with enough .17 HMR ammo to last me several years. haha I'm going to sweet talk my wife and see if she wants to ride back to Butler and buy me a shotgun, I won't spend the money on myself.


----------



## Steven037

Picked up another 10mm today.


----------



## SakoL61R

Wasn‘t today, but last week when my son and I returned from NC after a visit to my Dad.  Going through Columbia SC, we stopped by Sportsman’s Warehouse for just a look-see. They just happened to have a LH Tikka T3 in .308 and I didnt think twice about it.  Lil’ Sako toted out his early Christmas present with a smile on his face ten miles wide.
Scope mounted and will start shooting it this weekend.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> My brother watched a guy trade in a AK47 chambered in 556 for another gun and when he walked out with his new gun Patrick asked how much they wanted for the AK. He walked out with a really good shooting rifle for a really good price.



I thought when a store bought a gun from an individual, they had to hold it a few days before selling it??  Had to background check the serial??

Rosewood


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> I thought when a store bought a gun from an individual, they had to hold it a few days before selling it??  Had to background check the serial??
> 
> Rosewood


I'm not sure what they have to do on their end but I do know I watched him fill out the paperwork for the gun to take it home and watched the transaction of the guy trading the gun in on another one.


----------



## kmckinnie

Got a new one this week. Got it for pigs ? and coyote!


----------



## bullgator

kmckinnie said:


> Got a new one this week. Got it for pigs ? and coyote!


Way to leave us hangin......


----------



## bullgator

That’s more like it!


----------



## kmckinnie

bullgator said:


> That’s more like it!


It’s a 223. I figured at the most 100yds for varmit.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m useing the 65 grain soft point Winchester’s 
Seem to group the best.


----------



## bullgator

That‘s a good bullet for your purposes.


----------



## Robert28

I’m a hypocrite. Never thought I’d own a 6.5 creedmoor, even called it a “fad” a time or too. But then Savage went and put a $50 rebate on their Axis and Axis II rifles and they caught this sucker. So I picked up an Axis for $257 and will be in it for $207 after I mail in my rebate. In my defense, I had a Leopold VX freedom that was tired of sitting on my closet and needed a gun to be friends with.


----------



## rosewood

Robert28 said:


> I’m a hypocrite. Never thought I’d own a 6.5 creedmoor, even called it a “fad” a time or too. But then Savage went and put a $50 rebate on their Axis and Axis II rifles and they caught this sucker. So I picked up an Axis for $257 and will be in it for $207 after I mail in my rebate. In my defense, I had a Leopold VX freedom that was tired of sitting on my closet and needed a gun to be friends with.


I built myself a .260 Remington on a Savage 110.  Then TC went and put the Compass in 6.5 Creedmoor on sale with like a $75 rebate at Academy.  I picked up one seems like it was about $225 when it was said and done.  Thing shoots sub-moa just as it guarantees.  I like the .260 better, but you can't find ammo, I roll my own, but still like the option.  You can buy 6.5 Creedmoor at wally world.

Found a deal on a Leupold VX-II on sale on optics planet for like $179 and scooped it up.  Was a nice fit for the Compass.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Robert28 said:


> I’m a hypocrite. Never thought I’d own a 6.5 creedmoor, even called it a “fad” a time or too. But then Savage went and put a $50 rebate on their Axis and Axis II rifles and they caught this sucker. So I picked up an Axis for $257 and will be in it for $207 after I mail in my rebate. In my defense, I had a Leopold VX freedom that was tired of sitting on my closet and needed a gun to be friends with.




Some of the most ardent supporters of anything were first skeptics of same.

The 6.5 Creed makes a heap more sense now that there is hunting ammo in production. 

Super price on what’s gonna be an accurate shooter, too.


----------



## Robert28

Dub said:


> Some of the most ardent supporters of anything were first skeptics of same.
> 
> The 6.5 Creed makes a heap more sense now that there is hunting ammo in production.
> 
> Super price on what’s gonna be an accurate shooter, too.


Well, I have a hunting buddy that bought a Savage in 6.5 from Walmart 2 years ago that was on clearance. I honestly thought he’d hunt with it a couple times and sell it or stick it in a closet. I was wrong. He raves about that thing! And he’s got everything from 243, 25-06, 270, 30-06 and 300 win mag. But yet he keeps hunting with the 6.5. It’s funny too because it’s by far his “cheapest” gun out of all his guns. He’s been shooting some ELD-X (think that’s right?) and the accuracy is insane. I’ve been impressed by his results too on hogs and deer he’s shot. It just got my curiosity up, I wasn’t going to sink a lot of money into it so this $200 rifle will be perfect. I’m getting old, I’m tired of getting pounded by my bigger calibers, that’s why I’ve been carrying my 243 the past couple years ?


----------



## Robert28

rosewood said:


> I built myself a .260 Remington on a Savage 110.  Then TC went and put the Compass in 6.5 Creedmoor on sale with like a $75 rebate at Academy.  I picked up one seems like it was about $225 when it was said and done.  Thing shoots sub-moa just as it guarantees.  I like the .260 better, but you can't find ammo, I roll my own, but still like the option.  You can buy 6.5 Creedmoor at wally world.
> 
> Found a deal on a Leupold VX-II on sale on optics planet for like $179 and scooped it up.  Was a nice fit for the Compass.
> 
> Rosewood


The 260 is a round I’ve always wanted to own but like you said, factory ammo is hard to come by and I don’t reload. I would have bought the Compass, was looking at it online actually, but the rebate made the decision for me and that really was the only reason. I have surplus handguns that cost more than this rifle.?


----------



## rosewood

Robert28 said:


> The 260 is a round I’ve always wanted to own but like you said, factory ammo is hard to come by and I don’t reload. I would have bought the Compass, was looking at it online actually, but the rebate made the decision for me and that really was the only reason. I have surplus handguns that cost more than this rifle.?



The 260 and 6.5 are virtually identical ballistically.  I didn't do enough research on the subject.  Had I done more research, I would have ordered the 6.5 barrel for the Savage just because it will be easier to sell if I ever choose.

However, the 260 is nice in that you use the same headspace gauges for .243/.260/7mm-08/.308/338fed/358win.  You can form 260 brass from any of those.  The 6.5 Creedmoor, you are pretty much stuck with factory formed brass.

Rosewood


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes I did, Taurus TX22.  Been searching for months after reading the great reviews.


----------



## pacecars

Almost, made an offer on a Bearcat


----------



## transfixer

Going to hit a few places this afternoon, if I can find something priced right I might bring it home.


----------



## pacecars

Offer accepted so it appears I have bought a Ruger Bearcat made in 1964. Gotta love a C&R license


----------



## Wifeshusband

Speaking of buying guns, if Biden wins, they already have a plan in place for _*mandatory *_buy backs of AR 15s.  Hey, can they do that, you ask? Well, didn't we have mandatory buy health insurance under Biden's mentor, Obama.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Picked up a Ruger Mark 4 Hunter Stainless with fluted barrel. Been wanted one a long time, finally conceded the fight.


----------



## pacecars




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Have to fess up to another purchase. 

My henry 357 big boy just got a safe-mate in 45-70.

Haven't even shot it yet but have cycled the lever about 200x....the henry levers are smooth as silk right out of the box.  A few cycles and they are like greased glass.

Trying to not buy anymore guns this year.....except maybe a hammered double barrel.....durnit.durnit.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

pacecars said:


> Offer accepted so it appears I have bought a Ruger Bearcat made in 1964. Gotta love a C&R license



I loved mine until I realized I was "sick" and had to let it expire. 

  It was getting more expensive to keep and I realized I already had most of what was available at the time.   

Some of the needful things were way out of my class/pocketbook.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Have to fess up to another purchase.
> 
> My henry 357 big boy just got a safe-mate in 45-70.
> 
> Haven't even shot it yet but have cycled the lever about 200x....the henry levers are smooth as silk right out of the box.  A few cycles and they are like greased glass.
> 
> Trying to not buy anymore guns this year.....except maybe a hammered double barrel.....durnit.durnit.




Well played.  Puppies and rifles do much better with companions.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Added the light, now just have to get the suppressor...the 9MM TUI ammo will be great  for home defense...factory night sights, Vortex Viper factory installed, suppressor ready...


----------



## Para Bellum

Picked up a Banshee last week in .45 ACP.  Waiting on my BUIS to get here.  Still can’t decide on an optic.  Not much real estate on her.


----------



## Dustin Pate

All you guys that are picking up a Savage Axis while they are on sale, go to MCARBO and pick up their trigger spring kit for the Axis. It is like $24 and will take you trigger from about 6 lbs down to 3.5. Major difference and cheap upgrade.


----------



## Dub

I did't buy a gun this week.....but I spent gun money on some needed gear.



This box came from UPS yesterday...












Picked this one up in person today....











It's not much.....but it helps buffer the supply.


----------



## oldfella1962

I bought a Heritage .22 single action about a month ago, and I bought a .22 mag cylinder for it two weeks ago. So much fun to shoot! My adult son & I are having a ball at the range. It's very accurate with .22 shorts but of course it's loaded with .22 mag for home defense. Not a high-octane caliber but at typical indoor distances if I were a bad guy I wouldn't stand in front of it.


----------



## bullgator

I bought a Leupold Deltapoint Pro in FDE to put on a .30 Carbine that was my uncles.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

does buying most of the parts to finish up the AR10 I have been wanting to build count?  I still need a barrel nut, charging handle, stock with buffer and gas block with tube.

Oh.. .and a hand guard.  can't forget that.

I already have most of the gun assembled.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes picked up a new upper, lower, and hand guard for another AR-15 build...still unsure  of caliber but going off to the cerakoter for the camo and I'll decide while it is out...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes, yes I did...


----------



## GregoryB.

Picked up a CVA Scout V2 in 44 Mag. Figured I could use it on those less than perfect days in the woods when I dont want to get a beautiful wood and blue #1 soaked, plus I have a small piece of land with neighbors a few hundred yards away and dont want to shoot a large caliber rifle around houses even though I live in the country.  Got some 300gr Hornady FTX I am going to load up for it if I can find some powder soon. If not i have some Winchester 240gr JSP on the shelf if necessary .


----------



## rosewood

I bought the V2 in 6.5creedmoor so I would have that rainy day gun.  Mine is the take down version.  Still working on a load for deer season.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

I put a VX Freedom 2 x 7 on it that I had on hand. Shouldn't need anymore than that for 100 yards or less in the woods. They have a black V2 in 45/70 that wants to come home with me.


----------



## mallardsx2

no I didnt. I already have a lot and a lot of ammo for all of them.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> I put a VX Freedom 2 x 7 on it that I had on hand. Shouldn't need anymore than that for 100 yards or less in the woods. They have a black V2 in 45/70 that wants to come home with me.


I ordered a 2-7 Nikon a few months back to mount on either my Marlin 45-70 or my H&R Handi 45-70, but haven't committed to either yet.  Found Academy has all of their Nikons 30% off.  Had I waited, could have saved some green.

Rosewood


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I bought another Sako today....338 Win Mag...model 85 Hunter...


----------



## GregoryB.

One of these days I am going to get a 338 Win Mag. Just because I can. No need for it but just because I can. I love America.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> One of these days I am going to get a 338 Win Mag. Just because I can. No need for it but just because I can. I love America.


 
Yeah I don't need it, but I've always wanted a medium bore rifle...everything I have is small bore...


----------



## TL60

Guilty as charged...


----------



## TL60

New grips too, really like these!


----------



## TL60

Should be arriving Sat or Mon....


----------



## rosewood

Whoa now.....moderation...


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> One of these days I am going to get a 338 Win Mag. Just because I can. No need for it but just because I can. I love America.


I had a Mauser 98 rebarreled to a 338 Win mag several years ago.  Blued and refinished the stock myself.  Went out zeroed it and probably has been to the range twice.  Been sitting in back of safe since...  But I have it just in case I need it.

Bought a set of dies and bullets, haven't loaded the first round for it yet.  Still have the factory fodder I bought originally.

Rosewood


----------



## TL60

Its all PSAs Fault!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Sako 85 Hunter .338 Win Mag...


----------



## pacecars

Cooper 57M Jackson Squirrel Rifle ?.22 LR


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pacecars said:


> Cooper 57M Jackson Squirrel Rifle ?.22 LR



That is sweet!


----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Sako 85 Hunter .338 Win Mag...
> View attachment 1035781





Gorgeous classic that will perform with great accuracy.  










pacecars said:


> Cooper 57M Jackson Squirrel Rifle ?.22 LR







Man that is sharp !!!!


----------



## Gator89

My LGS emailed me to let me know a 6 inch Python was in bound from his distributor and wanted to know if I wanted it.


----------



## pacecars

Gator89 said:


> My LGS emailed me to let me know a 6 inch Python was in bound from his distributor and wanted to know if I wanted it.


Tell them no and give me their number


----------



## JustUs4All

It may soon be early Christmas present time for the kids.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yep...this should be a shooter...I've shot the FN P90 in this cal, and thought this would be a fun little pistol if not economical to shoot a lot...we will see...


----------



## SC Hunter

I didn't buy one today but either tomorrow or Friday I'm going to Barrow's to buy my stepson a little 410 of some sort. He's 7 and shoots the 22's and .17 fine and wants to shoot a "heavy shotgun to knock down some birds" as he calls them so I'm going to find a little single shot 410 for the kid and go from there. It makes me get emotional seeing him interested in hunting and guns. The oldest step son couldn't really care less but the youngest one likes it. Anyway pictures to come in the next day or so.


----------



## SC Hunter

Ran up to Barrows and picked up a little rossi youth model 410 for my youngest step son. He's been saying he wanted to go shoot dove with me so he's probably going to shoot mostly with me helping. I probably wont even pick up my gun tomorrow. Of course his mama has to spoil her baby so he has all kinds of cool things to see when he gets home. He's shot other guns before but this is HIS first real gun.


----------



## ChidJ

Not bought but finished being built today. 1988 Russian AK74. From Izhevsk with love!


----------



## Wifeshusband

No, but I've come up with an ingenious way to do so where the wife won't get mad.  Have someone give you a scope for a present. (Done). Then tell wife you have scopes for all of your rifles (I only have two) and tell her it would be a shame and waste for the new scope  to sit around and collect dust (Done).  Wife is gradually coming around now to the new rifle I want.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

My wife doesn't know a weapon from a shovel but she can sure count...and look at the credit card statements...

My Dad's best marital advice was this (and this is all he gave me):  "Son, buy all the shotguns and fly rods you want now...because after the wedding all bets are off..."


----------



## Stevie Ray

The cure for my wife was to get her into shooting, I did, she loves it, expensive ... but fun.


----------



## pacecars

Just bought a CMMG Banshee 200 Mk10 10mm!


----------



## Wifeshusband

Unfortunately, my wife _*does *_know the difference between a spade and a rifle, and much prefers me to use the shovel, hence the need to out-fox the fox.


----------



## bullethead

Went to pick up one that I ordered and found another that I had to leave with also.
Tikka T3X Hunter Stainless Fluted

Saw this Model 12 in 20ga that I had to buy also.


----------



## ChidJ

Found one of my grail revolvers today. It’s in rough shape. It’s definitely been loved. Makes me wonder why it was sold in the first place but glad it’s got a new home in my safe. I’m gonna call the S&W performance center tomorrow and see if they’ll go through and get it back like new.


It’s a 386SC “Mountain Lite”. 18oz, 3in L-frame, 7 rounds of full house 357!


----------



## bullgator

When I went back to get the Sig p365 xl NRA edition, it was sold. A day later I found one on Gunbroker........it got here yesterday?. I really think I‘m gonna like it! This version comes with 2-12 round mags and 1-15 round mag.


----------



## killerv

pacecars said:


> Cooper 57M Jackson Squirrel Rifle ?.22 LR


 nice, whats the weight?


----------



## spkoli

I picked up a CMR 30 this week.


----------



## spkoli

flynlow said:


> Ohhhhh...please give a range report, I've been kinda eyeing them in the back of my mind...might hafta put one on my hit list. I've got the PMR30 already so it's a shoe in. I'd like to know if they're as accurate as the PMR and function the same. Mind you I have the gen 2 PMR. My BIL has the gen 1 and can be a little finicky with ammo and mag loading.


Will do!


----------



## killerv

yesterday, Ruger Mkii 6in tapered barrel in the box.


----------



## bullethead

When I picked up my Tikka Hunter,  my Son saw a Tikka T3x Lite Roughtech 6.5 CM that was already sold and waiting to be picked up.
He ordered one on the spot.
It arrived on Monday and I didn't get a chance to set it up for him until today.
I took it apart and degreased everything, mounted Leupold bases, rings and a 4-12x40 Rifleman on it for him and gave it some Weapon Shield in all the right places.


----------



## pacecars

I got a call today from Bill Goodman that my Shiloh Sharps Business Rifle is in! Sending the final payment and FFL in the morning! Life is good


----------



## bullgator

I don’t know if it counts, but I helped a friend buy his first two firearms today.  He and his wife are worried about all this craziness heading into the election and asked me to help him since he has no clue about brands. In the process I discovered a good and honest gun shop that doesn’t price gouge. 
My buddy bought a Sig p320 C carry for $539 and an m&P 15 with Crimson Trace for $749, both fair prices.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> When I picked up my Tikka Hunter,  my Son saw a Tikka T3x Lite Roughtech 6.5 CM that was already sold and waiting to be picked up.
> He ordered one on the spot.
> It arrived on Monday and I didn't get a chance to set it up for him until today.
> I took it apart and degreased everything, mounted Leupold bases, rings and a 4-12x40 Rifleman on it for him and gave it some Weapon Shield in all the right places.
> View attachment 1040382



Might sharp looking !!!




bullgator said:


> I don’t know if it counts, but I helped a friend buy his first two firearms today.  He and his wife are worried about all this craziness heading into the election and asked me to help him since he has no clue about brands. In the process I discovered a good and honest gun shop that doesn’t price gouge.
> My buddy bought a Sig p320 C carry for $539 and an m&P 15 with Crimson Trace for $749, both fair prices.





Well done sir.

You did well by them and they lgs did well, too.


----------



## bullethead

Found a nice Savage 340 in 30/30 today. 2 mags.
I am anxious to work up a 130gr Hornady SP load for it once I get it all cleaned up.


----------



## spkoli

flynlow said:


> Ohhhhh...please give a range report, I've been kinda eyeing them in the back of my mind...might hafta put one on my hit list. I've got the PMR30 already so it's a shoe in. I'd like to know if they're as accurate as the PMR and function the same. Mind you I have the gen 2 PMR. My BIL has the gen 1 and can be a little finicky with ammo and mag loading.



It's a pretty fun gun to shoot. Finally got to the range yesterday with it.  My only issue is it jams pretty easy.


----------



## HarryO45

Let there be light...


----------



## Dub

HarryO45 said:


> Let there be light...




Very nice.     

Nice to see the STI branding and not the Staccato name they labeled everything with.


----------



## Jester896

I kinda sort bought one today....someone wanted my 43 EDC worse than I did...think I will move up to the 43X in its place.


----------



## rosewood

I picked up a P16-40 last week for a cool price of $319 plus tax.  Kind in rough shape, finish wore off, rust inside and out.  Completely disassembled.  Got it cleaned up and it looks structurally sound.  Gotta go and shoot it.  Then debate on whether I want to spend money  refinishing it.  Been researching cerakote and I can pull it off myself.

Then the question is, do I make it a 10mm like my other P16-40 or do I stick with 40, go .357 sig or maybe 9x25 Dillon.  Decisions, decisions...

Lots of options with a 1911 platform.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Found a nice Savage 340 in 30/30 today. 2 mags.
> I am anxious to work up a 130gr Hornady SP load for it once I get it all cleaned up.
> View attachment 1042199


I picked that one up last year.  Mine says Springfield model 840.  Wanted to load up some Spire points in it but the mag is too short to make that useful.  Ended up loading 130 grain Speer FNSP using LVR powder.  Getting 2700 FPS out of that thing.

Mine came with the scope and was getting about 1 MOA with it.  Once I found the load, I took the scope off and went with irons.  Found the Williams fiber optic sights for the Marlin 60 will fit on the Savage.  Had to file down the bottom of the back site to get it on target though.  It was shooting way high.  I like it with the fiber optic sights.  Great for close up work.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I picked up a P16-40 last week for a cool price of $319 plus tax.  Kind in rough shape, finish wore off, rust inside and out.  Completely disassembled.  Got it cleaned up and it looks structurally sound.  Gotta go and shoot it.  Then debate on whether I want to spend money  refinishing it.  Been researching cerakote and I can pull it off myself.
> 
> Then the question is, do I make it a 10mm like my other P16-40 or do I stick with 40, go .357 sig or maybe 9x25 Dillon.  Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Lots of options with a 1911 platform.
> 
> Rosewood





This, good sir....is a very nice dilemma to have....which cartridge ????


Good to know the bones are solid.  Lots of finish options out there. We used to have a nice certakote shop in town....but he didn't make it...was really hoping he would.  They did great work.   That being said...there may be a good shop near you......or good ole Brownells sells some gun coating rattle can & bake stuff  that will likely work well, too.


Super options on the chambering.

Hopefully the factory barrel will be in good shape....would be nice to have a .40 s&w on hand for when ammo sells get wonky...seems there is usually some .40 around. 


10mm sure is fun....and capable.  Could make a good woods pistola....hogs, deer and yotes wouldn't like you...at all.

.357 Sig is a screamer.  Maybe a bit more brass prep...but what's not fun about launching 130gr head at 1,500 fps +.

If you can find a 9x25 Dillon barrel you'd be ready to have some big fun, too.  Dillon still lists the dies.  Screamer that would be a hoot.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> This, good sir....is a very nice dilemma to have....which cartridge ????
> 
> 
> Good to know the bones are solid.  Lots of finish options out there. We used to have a nice certakote shop in town....but he didn't make it...was really hoping he would.  They did great work.   That being said...there may be a good shop near you......or good ole Brownells sells some gun coating rattle can & bake stuff  that will likely work well, too.
> 
> 
> Super options on the chambering.
> 
> Hopefully the factory barrel will be in good shape....would be nice to have a .40 s&w on hand for when ammo sells get wonky...seems there is usually some .40 around.
> 
> 
> 10mm sure is fun....and capable.  Could make a good woods pistola....hogs, deer and yotes wouldn't like you...at all.
> 
> .357 Sig is a screamer.  Maybe a bit more brass prep...but what's not fun about launching 130gr head at 1,500 fps +.
> 
> If you can find a 9x25 Dillon barrel you'd be ready to have some big fun, too.  Dillon still lists the dies.  Screamer that would be a hoot.



I have been toting the p16-40 with 10mm barrel for maybe 15 years or more in the woods.  Still have the 40 barrel for it.  I have a reamer now and can just ream out the 40 on the "new" gun to 10mm if I elect to go that route.  

Will probably be awhile before I decide.  Been spending too much money on toys lately and need to pace myself...

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

Christmas is coming and I am getting the hots for a 10 mm auto.  I have been reading a lot about them and I have wanted one ever since they came out.  I like big guns.  I just finished shooting fifty 44 mags in my T/C with 14 inch barrel.  My hands hurt, but it feels good.  I like have the power in my hands.  You never know what you are going to run up on in the woods, or who may come to your door.  I think one 10 mm shot would equal five 9's.  Heck, I think I'll head to the LGS in the morning.  Good Idea.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I have been toting the p16-40 with 10mm barrel for maybe 15 years or more in the woods.  Still have the 40 barrel for it.  I have a reamer now and can just ream out the 40 on the "new" gun to 10mm if I elect to go that route.
> 
> Will probably be awhile before I decide.  Been spending too much money on toys lately and need to pace myself...
> 
> Rosewood




Understood on the slowing the roll.

I've been kicking around the idea of another rifle...that will need a scope.  Getting into the longer range plinkstering is not an endeavor my wallet can handle.  But if I'm going with an AR style can't help but feel sooner is better than later due to pending legislation.  Maybe I'm just overthinking it.  The cost of it will have me shying away for a while.




When sorting brass I ran across a 9x25 Dillon case.

I'll bet those are hugely fun.


Beside a 10mm case.

















Underwood headstamp....figured I'd look to see what they offered for carry-hunting  ammo:


https://www.underwoodammo.com/collections/handgun-ammo/cartridge_9x25mm-dillon


124gr XTP at 1,700 fps.........*cookin'!!!!!!*

I could only imagine the fun a handloader could have. 








Nimrod71 said:


> Christmas is coming and I am getting the hots for a 10 mm auto.  I have been reading a lot about them and I have wanted one ever since they came out.  I like big guns.  I just finished shooting fifty 44 mags in my T/C with 14 inch barrel.  My hands hurt, but it feels good.  I like have the power in my hands.  You never know what you are going to run up on in the woods, or who may come to your door.  I think one 10 mm shot would equal five 9's.  Heck, I think I'll head to the LGS in the morning.  Good Idea.





I really don't find the 10mm to be a harsh shooter.   The G20 I had several years ago ate everything with supreme ease and sloughed off recoil nicely.

Fast forward a dozen years to present and I find the 1911 platform to make a smooth shooting 10mm pistola.  Thus far I've been running factory springs in mine and factory ammo.   Granted, much of the 10mm ammo out there is throttled way back...simply .40S&W-level.  

Sig makes some fmj range stuff in 180gr at 1,250fps or so.  Hornady 180gr XTP ammo is right in there, too....a bit warmer, maybe.   Both are very easy shooting rounds.  I don't understand how 10mm earned the reputation as a harsh recoiler....it simply isn't.
I'm hoping to work up a tad hotter than that for hunting ammo.

Good luck on your search.   Maybe you'll luck into some ammo for it while you are shopping.....get all you can.


----------



## Dub

Better hope he doesn't win.


----------



## Nimrod71

Ordered a Glock 30 this morning.  I can't wait to get it.  I need it to carry to the woods, you never know what you may walk up on, or what may walk up on you or me.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> Ordered a Glock 30 this morning.  I can't wait to get it.  I need it to carry to the woods, you never know what you may walk up on, or what may walk up on you or me.





G30 makes for a really nice carry weapon during archery season and you are walking out of the woods to your truck parked along the roadside.....and find 2 guys waiting there for you....guys you've never seen in your life....guys that were instantly making nervous talk with you as you dropped your tailgate and putting your bow down and storing the climber.....they shut up when you take your mesh skeeter shirt off and they see the pistol on your hip......didn't take long for them to be on their way in their barely running car.


Was hunting public land when the above occurred.

Figured the dirt road in the WMA was far enough off the beaten path that only hunters or DNR officers would come by.  Never figured random meth-heads would be casing my truck....and waiting for an archery hunter.

Not much at all in those woods was a threat....far enough inland to be outa the swampy part...no gators to worry about.  The occasional hogs possibly.   Never really figured the biggest threat in the woods was....and usually always is....the human kind.

G30 is a handy little package and is chambered in my favorite non-magnum round.


----------



## Nimrod71

Man is always the danger in the woods.


----------



## deerslayer357

I didn’t buy one but I sure found one that I want to buy!  Been wanting a 1911 in 10mm for awhile, but other things keep getting priority.  Found a Kimber Pro Raptor II in 45 yesterday and it almost came home with me.  Can’t find a 10mm 1911 to handle anywhere!


----------



## deerslayer357

deerslayer357 said:


> I didn’t buy one but I sure found one that I want to buy!  Been wanting a 1911 in 10mm for awhile, but other things keep getting priority.  Found a Kimber Pro Raptor II in 45 yesterday and it almost came home with me.  Can’t find a 10mm 1911 to handle anywhere!



Scratch that-  bought a Springfield TRP Longslide 10mm this morning off of gunbroker!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Scratch that-  bought a Springfield TRP Longslide 10mm this morning off of gunbroker!




Awesome!!!


----------



## ChidJ

Well today my luck turned around! 

A few weeks back IWI released a limited run of Galil Ace rifles in 5.45. They sold out in less than 24 hours and I missed out. 

Yesterday, the Mosin Crate did a sale on Puerto Rican law enforcement confiscated AKs. Those sold out in about 1 second and I missed out.

But today, I got an email from Copper Custom. Apparently someone’s payment info or FFL info was no good because they listed 1 more 5.45 Ace for sale and I got the notification it was “back in stock”. 

Hopped on it like a duck on a junebug!


----------



## Stroker

Not today, but Sunday. Kinda stole it. Ruger MK1, 4" bull barrel, great trigger, excellent condition, $200. Sweet shooter. Checked another one off the bucket list.


----------



## killerv

Stroker said:


> Not today, but Sunday. Kinda stole it. Ruger MK1, 4" bull barrel, great trigger, excellent condition, $200. Sweet shooter. Checked another one off the bucket list.



wasnt aware they made the mki in a 4in bull barrel, I only know of the 5 1/2in. I think they did a special run of the mkii with a 4in bull.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I have to confess.  

I liked the henry big boy in 357mag so much that I bought this a couple weeks later.

Big boy in 45-70.

Dino rated.


----------



## Stroker

killerv said:


> wasnt aware they made the mki in a 4in bull barrel, I only know of the 5 1/2in. I think they did a special run of the mkii with a 4in bull.



It could very  well be a 5 1/2" bull barrel, but for $200 and being in excellent condition I wasn't gonna pass it up. I'll have to measure it when I get home today. Bought it as a companion to my MKII government model. Got to mod all my MKII mags so they will fit the MKI. Can't wait to shoot them side by side for a accuracy comparison.


----------



## killerv

Stroker said:


> It could very  well be a 5 1/2" bull barrel, but for $200 and being in excellent condition I wasn't gonna pass it up. I'll have to measure it when I get home today. Bought it as a companion to my MKII government model. Got to mod all my MKII mags so they will fit the MKI. Can't wait to shoot them side by side for a accuracy comparison.




That was a good deal. I love these things, I currently have a mki and mkii in the 5 1/2 bull. Along with a couple old standards. I shoot the bull barrels way better than the tapered ones.


----------



## killerv

I picked up a Tikka T1X in 22lr the other day, I went for the 16in barrel version, now to get it scoped out.


----------



## Stroker

killerv said:


> That was a good deal. I love these things, I currently have a mki and mkii in the 5 1/2 bull. Along with a couple old standards. I shoot the bull barrels way better than the tapered ones.


Same here. Had a standard model years ago but it got stolen. I really got this one for holster carry, the 6 7/8 barrel one the government model is a little long for holster carry, especially when getting in and out of my truck or when on a tractor. Really want the new MKIV for relocated mag release.


----------



## Stroker

killerv said:


> I picked up a Tikka T1X in 22lr the other day, I went for the 16in barrel version, now to get it scoped out.


Man those Tika's sweet. When I sold guns at BPS in Macon I always recommended them over any bolt action rifle we sold, butter smooth action and guaranteed accuracy. I need a good bolt .22.


----------



## Nimrod71

I just read in a new article on CNN that the FBI has reported over 28 million gun checks so far this year, more than all of 2019 and we still have two more months to go this year.  Guns and ammo sales are  flying.


----------



## SC Hunter

I haven't bought a gun in a month or so but I have been buying ammo every chance I can. Nothing major purchase wise but 2 or 3 boxes here and there, mostly deer rifle ammo and shotgun shells.


----------



## HarryO45

Bought the last four boxes of Hornady .308 at Dunham’s yesterday.  Got 20% off too.


----------



## ChidJ

CNN is off by a bit, @Nimrod71 The number is currently over 40 million!


----------



## Dub

Haven’t bought a gun in a while, however I did receive an 8lb keg of Sport Pistol today.











Nimrod71 said:


> I just read in a new article on CNN that the FBI has reported over 28 million gun checks so far this year, more than all of 2019 and we still have two more months to go this year.  Guns and ammo sales are  flying.



Wouldn’t it be super if all those gun buyers would vote as if they wanted to KEEP their new guns ? !!!!!!!!!!

I truly hope they do.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> Haven’t bought a gun in a while, however I did receive an 8lb keg of Sport Pistol today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t it be super if all those gun buyers would vote as if they wanted to KEEP their new guns ? !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I truly hope they do.


Absolutely!!! I had to get up and walk away the other day at work from a conversation. A guy I work with who hunts, fishes and owns guns. Tells me he's voting for Biden because Trump said you can't get covid twice....I said man you can't be serious. Not in those terms because it was not family friendly. I literally had to walk away or I was going to show out. I can not understand how anyone thinks that guy is a good idea!


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> Absolutely!!! I had to get up and walk away the other day at work from a conversation. A guy I work with who hunts, fishes and owns guns. Tells me he's voting for Biden because Trump said you can't get covid twice....I said man you can't be serious. Not in those terms because it was not family friendly. I literally had to walk away or I was going to show out. I can not understand how anyone thinks that guy is a good idea!




It's surreal.....it's like we are surrounded by the walking dead....zombie hordes who respond to the simple noises and gestures made by the left. They are easily swayed & predictably patterned.  The left snaps their fingers....the media helps broadcast the finger snapping and the mindless zombies follow.

*I'm not a smart man by many accounts.*  Many flawed and conflicted thoughts in my own noggin and a heap of mistakes in my past.   I say that to say this.....if my thickheaded self can cipher through the bullcrap leftist theatrics and anticipate the destructive course they've plotted for our country....then surely people smarter than me can see it, right ?

Wake up America.  Vote for our future and our standing in the world.  A big ole dose of Nationalism is overdue and if we don't rally on Tuesday we will lose things we may never get back.



*People must look past Trumps rude tweets and arrogance.  We aren't gonna be hanging out with him on the golf course, fishing boat or duck blinds.  We get to do those things while he is busy at the helm, steering America towards success....as he has been the past 4 years....and doing so with half the boat crew plotting against him.*


----------



## SC Hunter

@flynlow I don't want to turn this thread into a political thread or how stupid can someone be thread but I will say this. The person I'm referencing is of a demographic that is taught to vote democratic and to rely on the goverment. I love the guy and have shared the boat fishing and drug deer together and gone into burning buildings with but we do not think alike. He also does not like Trump because "he doesn't get as much back on taxes anymore" 

He also made the statement that he needs to go ahead and get his AR built before their outlawed. I tried my best to keep a cool head and try to have a conversation but I knew I wasn't going to be able to. I knew if I was not careful I'd be ready to fight in a minute. I told him just before walking away that if he voted for Joe Biden he was helping to kill this country and was setting his children and grandchild up to live in a socialist environment. Also told him not to waste his money building an AR because he wouldn't be able to find bullets for it. I'm done ranting now but I get really fired up about stupid people.


----------



## Jester896

I have almost bought one...my new 43X is here I just need to get time to go fill out the paperwork.  I sure do miss the 43 I am replacing it with.


----------



## Nimrod71

I got my Glock 20 today.  Can hardly wait to get to range tomorrow.  Now rounding up ammo to feed it.  Buying a new gum just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.  Killed a big deer this morning with my new 308 Howa 1500.


----------



## transfixer

Dub said:


> It's surreal.....it's like we are surrounded by the walking dead....zombie hordes who respond to the simple noises and gestures made by the left. They are easily swayed & predictably patterned.  The left snaps their fingers....the media helps broadcast the finger snapping and the mindless zombies follow.
> 
> *I'm not a smart man by many accounts.*  Many flawed and conflicted thoughts in my own noggin and a heap of mistakes in my past.   I say that to say this.....if my thickheaded self can cipher through the bullcrap leftist theatrics and anticipate the destructive course they've plotted for our country....then surely people smarter than me can see it, right ?
> 
> Wake up America.  Vote for our future and our standing in the world.  A big ole dose of Nationalism is overdue and if we don't rally on Tuesday we will lose things we may never get back.
> 
> 
> 
> *People must look past Trumps rude tweets and arrogance.  We aren't gonna be hanging out with him on the golf course, fishing boat or duck blinds.  We get to do those things while he is busy at the helm, steering America towards success....as he has been the past 4 years....and doing so with half the boat crew plotting against him.*



    Unfortunately we have a large percentage of ignorant people in our country who will believe anything they hear on mainstream news,  or see on social media,  the numbers of people who use FB and other platforms are proof of the lack of intelligence we have in our country !    Seeing the results of the election this morning I'll admit I'm a bit apprehensive about the outcome , if Biden manages to pull this off our country is TOAST !    it will be the beginning of the end of our Democratic Republic ,,,  thats right folks ,,,  we don't have a Democracy ,  a Democracy is mob rule,  but probably 90% of the people in America don't know that !   News types throw the Democracy word around all the time ,  thank God we don't have a true Democracy !  if we did we'd have had Hillary for the last 4 yrs ,


----------



## transfixer

Back to the original title of this post,    I didn't buy a gun today,   didn't buy an AR upper either,,,,  I bought two of them,,, prices were low as before the panic,  almost as low as a year or more ago,   and I figure they are about to go up quite a bit,  given the way the election is pointing ,  now I got to see what my small part inventory looks like ,,,


----------



## Nimrod71

It appears Biden may win the election.  If he follows through with what he said on the election trail ARs and AK's will be no more.  High capacity magazines were also on his list.  Remember he said "I'm coming for your AR's and AK's".  Time to buy what ever you think you may need over the next 5 years.  Good Luck


----------



## transfixer

Nimrod71 said:


> It appears Biden may win the election.  If he follows through with what he said on the election trail ARs and AK's will be no more.  High capacity magazines were also on his list.  Remember he said "I'm coming for your AR's and AK's".  Time to buy what ever you think you may need over the next 5 years.  Good Luck



    Tell him to come on ,,,,  better yet,, send that dweeb Beto that said he was gonna come get em ,,,,


----------



## LifeLongHunter

If Biden wins I guess you and your fellow firefighter will find out how electric firetrucks work. Also, he will get to see his "reduced" taxes go up as well as a lot of jobs will be leaving for tax friendlier countries. Folks I did not want to say this and been holding my tongue for awhile but I think(a lot of people are already here on this) we are in for a major upheaval that is likely to result in some sort of civil strife maybe next year maybe 4 years from now but when the reality hits those who voted for Trump plus those disillusioned by the false Democratic narrative are going to revolt. Not everybody can be rich and not everyone can be poor, but a Biden/Harris admin will drive toward a two eco/social society where you are either poor or you are rich, no middle.


----------



## rawolfee

Been searching for a lever action in 44 mag for a while, LGS can't seem to get any in stock.  One of them did get a CVA scout in 44 mag today and I couldn't help myself.  Will be a great woods rifle.


----------



## JeffinPTC

Sandy Smallwood has this one, and prob has more
$1500
72 Appaloosa Way
Sharpsburg, GA  30277
(770) 253-9752

https://www.gunauction.com/buy/17105584


----------



## transfixer

flynlow said:


> Not with the R's holding the Senate they won't.



   Don't forget ,  he can always do something by executive order without the senate or congress


----------



## ChidJ

I posted about it already but pictures are more fun. Here's my new limited edition Galil ACE in 5.45


----------



## bullethead

SKB 500 12ga


----------



## Jester896

I finally went to pick mine up


Got my sights swapped out and my old link put in this one.



Checked in the dark and we still glow.  My buddy used red Loctite when he put them on my 43 and we had to heat it to get them apart.

Theses fell outta a box while I was there.


they should run in my P80/19 just fine.

Have a little trouble with the grip of this one...got bit twice..second drew blood



A few of them were getting away from me..ran about 110 through it.



you can see I just couldn't get the red to go away.  We had one round not go completely into battery...dropped the mag...remove the round...put it in the mag...then dropped the slide on it..GTG.  Then there were 2 times the trigger didn't cock...hmmm..not sure what that was about.

Definitely going to need to run some more through it.  I have it pretty deep in the pocket and my finger is at too much of an angle..the tip rubs the bottom of the trigger guard...just a little different than the 43


----------



## ChidJ

@Jester896 of all my Glocks, I’ve come to like the 43X the best. Feels great in the hand and goes inside the waistband nicely. Problem is, mine is Tiffany blue (Wife’s choice) so I can’t really carry it and my man card at the same time haha


----------



## Jester896

@ChidJ I wouldn't care what color it was as long as it got me home safe


----------



## Nimrod71

Well I didn't buy a gun today but I bought something just about as important, I got a new RCBS powder scale.  I have been using the same Lyman beam scale I started with back in 1970.  Yes, I did buy electronic scales, I have 3 of them but there is something special about a beam I just like.  I guess it's because I am old and I like old things.  I dropped the old Lyman and broke the beam bar lose from the pivot and after I got it back together it would stick.  Not Good.  So time for a new scale.  I like buying new shooting stuff.  I do have my eye on a Savage 99 in 300 Savage, just waiting on the auction.


----------



## pacecars

I was going to go back to Walmart and buy a Remington 700 BDL .30-06 for $499 but instead I just bought a Steyr-Mannlicher Model M Professional 9.3x62mm with a Steyr branded scope on it. Another bucket list gun that I had pretty much given up on finding one that someone would part with. I have been after this one for a while. I guess I don’t have to rebore the Brno now


----------



## Dub

Picked up  a new rifle today.  Cost neutral addition funded by thinning the herd a bit. No remorse over what was moved. Maintained my "small gunsafe rule".

I've been wanting a handy AR-10 for a while.  This one is trim and slim...so long as I don't bolt a bunch of crap on it.....or put the Hubble scope on top.



































Enough logo's on it......Bill Wilson out to supply free ammo for the advertisement from every angle.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That's a rockin' macdaddy AR-10!  Nice!


----------



## Jester896

@Dub I got a bucket of .308 brass if you need to load some...you can look through these Hubble Telescopes I have... while your here to see which one you want to bolt onto yours


----------



## nmurph

I bought this one from a friend today- Marlin 25MN


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub I got a bucket of .308 brass if you need to load some...you can look through these Hubble Telescopes I have... while your here to see which one you want to bolt onto yours




I certainly appreciate your offer and may well take you up on a road trip. 


#HubbleWide days ahead. 


I'm wanting to also go HubbleWide on an '06 bolt gun that's been begging to come outa the safe and get some glass on it.  


Gotta get some OT shifts under my belt for gun funds.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yes I did, ordered one...S&W M&P 15-22...


----------



## transfixer

Very nice rig !  @Dub ,  I've resisted getting an AR in .308 so far,  but may very well have to include one in the near future ,  I've just about covered all the calibers in the 15 platform that I want,  except the 450bm, and given the ammo situation and coming political climate , I may bypass that one for now.   I do have plenty of .308 brass though and have been loading for those for years,    I just wish a lightweight profile barrel in .308 was more popular,  everything seems to be heavy profile,  making them approach 10lbs overall.


----------



## Dub

transfixer said:


> Very nice rig !  @Dub ,  I've resisted getting an AR in .308 so far,  but may very well have to include one in the near future ,  I've just about covered all the calibers in the 15 platform that I want,  except the 450bm, and given the ammo situation and coming political climate , I may bypass that one for now.   I do have plenty of .308 brass though and have been loading for those for years,    I just wish a lightweight profile barrel in .308 was more popular,  everything seems to be heavy profile,  making them approach 10lbs overall.





Thanks.     A slimmer & lighter .308 was what I was hoping for.   It’ll get some woods use as well as range fun.


A hair over 8 lbs.

Sounds odd perhaps, but a heavier .223/5.56 is what I’m looking for next.   It’ll be range only.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Sounds odd perhaps, but a heavier .223/5.56 is what I’m looking for next.



the one I hunted with the one time I went last year...has a Recon profile barrel in it.  It isn't as heavy as an HBAR but much heavier then spec profile.  It is what is in the DMR type rifles usually.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> the one I hunted with the one time I went last year...has a Recon profile barrel in it.  It isn't as heavy as an HBAR but much heavier then spec profile.  It is what is in the DMR type rifles usually.




Sounds good.   I’m looking at .233 Wylde chambering.....18” or maybe 20” bull barrel.

Wanted something fun for plinking at distance.  

Hubble on top.


I have a lighter and easy handling AR15 pistola for short range plinkering.  

The things are mighty fun.  It took the thought of “Beto coming for them” to get me motivated to add a couple.


----------



## Jester896

Mine is 18"...think I have made it to 400 before I had to stop...wanted to run it out to 600.  I have a Compass Lake with their CLE match chamber.  If you didn't do a good job deburring the outside of the neck...it might not chamber...kind tight up in dhere


----------



## ChidJ

Bought a bit ago but picked up the elusive Smith and Wesson 360SC Kit Gun yesterday. Now I just need the 327 Miculek edition to complete my collection of Scandium/Titanium  S&W revolvers!

Also, @Dub I see you are a man of taste. For a heavier barreled 5.56 option that is a little different, might I suggest a look at the Robinson Armament XCR-L


----------



## bullethead

After almost a 3 week hold up I was able to finally bring this home.
Savage 110 Wolverine. 450bushmaster. 
I have a Nikon 3-12x42 that I have to mount tonight. Range time tomorrow.


----------



## bullethead

Ready to Rock


----------



## SC Hunter

Loaded up my wife and we swung by and picked up my brother and dad and took a short drive to Butler. We went and had lunch at Justin's Place which I highly recommend if your ever up in Butler. After lunch we stopped by Barrow's and visited for a little while. I always enjoy going in there and seeing the family. I picked up my youngest stepson a Christmas present, a Savage Mark 2 FV. 22 long rifle with a 21 inch heavy barrel that I'm going to have my machinist brother cut down to 16 inches more than likely. I bought some 17 ammo and a few boxes of deer rifle ammo to stick back in the safe. Wife wrapped the gun this morning and put it under the tree. He is showing alot of interest in hunting so by gosh we are going to have him a few guns to learn and love on. I get emotional watching the kid so eager to learn about the woods and animals and guns. 

There was a big crowd there as was expected and alot of guns and ammo were being bought.


----------



## zedex

I went to cabelas and picked up a GSG-16 and a few boxes of 525ct 22lr and 2 boxes of 270win. 

Sold my Winchester 12ga to my ex-wife's boyfriend and will use that money to get a few 110 round drum mags for the GSG-16. 

My ex also went to cabelas to get a Savage Model 42,  and she bought up all the 16ga and 410 ammo they had plus a few boxes of 22 (525ct).

May end up selling my SKS to her. When time to leave here, I cant take it with me to the states,  so no point keeping it.


----------



## HarryO45

bullethead said:


> Ready to Rock


I have a similar 450B I think you will love that rifle.  I do mine.


----------



## nmurph

Yep...picked up a Sig 365XL. I've handled just about every gun in the last couple of weeks trying to find what fit me best. Without a doubt, this is the one. I like to close my eyes and point the pistol, then open them and see how well my eyes align with the sights. Besides fitting my hand perfectly,  it fell into the sight picture better than anything else I tried.  I'm excited...gotta find something to feed it.


----------



## pacecars

Oh well did it again. It is a sickness I tell you. I just made a deal for a Gary Reeder Ultimate .410 GNR with a Leupold 4x scope on it. Always wanted to try one of his guns. Should be fun to try our. For those not familiar with it, the .410 GNR is a .454 Casull necked down to .41


----------



## Nimrod71

Bullet that's a heck of a rifle.  Let us know how it does.  I have been interested in the 450.


----------



## Nimrod71

Interesting round there Pace.  I have never heard of them before.  Let us know how it shoots.  I know you will be loading your own and you are lucky there for that is the only handgun bullets available, 41 cal.


----------



## pacecars

Luckily it also comes with some loaded ammo from Colorado Custom Cartridges, brass and dies. I need to find a bullet mold and a holster now


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Oh well did it again. It is a sickness I tell you. I just made a deal for a Gary Reeder Ultimate .410 GNR with a Leupold 4x scope on it. Always wanted to try one of his guns. Should be fun to try our. For those not familiar with it, the .410 GNR is a .454 Casull necked down to .41


Well, I learned something new today.


----------



## trad bow

Just bought a Savage axis 308 caliber and two boxes of cartridges from Academy. Will be Christmas gift for one of my sons.


----------



## bullethead

Nimrod71 said:


> Bullet that's a heck of a rifle.  Let us know how it does.  I have been interested in the 450.


I have a group posted in the "Did you shoot anything today" thread.
Just over a 3/4" group with 245gr Hornady Spire Point handloads


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> Well, I learned something new today.



What would that be?


----------



## GregoryB.

I almost purchased one, does that count. Was looking at a Ruger #1 in 6mm Remington. Had asked the guy a couple questions for the last couple of days and he wouldn't respond. Someone else hit the buy now. Oh well. Got my eye on a couple more #1's.


----------



## Steven037

Not necessarily a gun, but the barrel and bolt and magazines came in to convert one of the ar’s into a 6mm ARC.  Kinda excited about it.


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> What would that be?


Same as flynlow


----------



## killerv

Got my new Tikka T1x setup last night


----------



## Nimrod71

I didn't buy a gun today, but I sold 16 guns and a revolver that had two barrels and fired two rounds at a time, strange weapon..


----------



## DoubleRR

Picked up my Tikka T3X Lite Roughtech... all black 6.5 Creedmoore... now I need some help form GON guys on finding some ammo... lookout for some available bullets.. my email is    gerald.reimer@att.net        Thanks for the future... Heads UP!


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> I didn't buy a gun today, but I sold 16 guns and a revolver that had two barrels and fired two rounds at a time, strange weapon..


 I think I know the gun you speak of. Takes two fingers to pull the trigger. Seems more of a novelty item


----------



## Jester896

tried


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bringing this one "full circle".

My henry 357 mag big boy. 

60 yd shot into the shoulder with a complete pass through. 

Love this little carbine!


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Bringing this one "full circle".
> 
> My henry 357 mag big boy.
> 
> 60 yd shot into the shoulder with a complete pass through.
> 
> Love this little carbine!



Well done !!!

Great kill.  Gonna be some mighty fine eating right there.


----------



## GMS82

Picked up a 16 ga Ithaca model 37 featherlight. Been looking for one for a few years now


----------



## o2bfishin

Savage Storm 110 7mm-08 left hand on the way from Bud's. Now to find ammo lol, and sell a-bolt medallion boss 30-06 LH


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yep...a couple I've been wanting for a while...

First, Single Six Convertible...






Second, a lever action gun like my Dad's 30-30 that I hunted with...a little nicer Japanese made Winchester '94 in .38-55...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I just can't help myself, I bought this too:


----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yep...a couple I've been wanting for a while...
> 
> First, Single Six Convertible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, a lever action gun like my Dad's 30-30 that I hunted with...a little nicer Japanese made Winchester '94 in .38-55...
> 
> View attachment 1054388I just can't help myself, I bought this too:




Lawd have mercy, son.....you’ve done it up bigtime!!!!!!!

Congrats.


Please post up more pics of that Winchester!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dub said:


> Lawd have mercy, son.....you’ve done it up bigtime!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> Please post up more pics of that Winchester!!!!!



I will...my Dad had a Single Six (old model) that I shot a lot as a kid, so I've always wanted one...I went for the convertible in SS.

I also hunted deer with his 30-30 which was a '94 with a hooded site...so I've always wanted a lever gun like that and finally picked up the Japanese made '94 in .38-55 which I need to find some rings and a scope for now...

That Kel-tec is going to get a red dot and a light and going in the bedroom...with 7 3" BBs


----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I will...my Dad had a Single Six (old model) that I shot a lot as a kid, so I've always wanted one...I went for the convertible in SS.
> 
> I also hunted deer with his 30-30 which was a '94 with a hooded site...so I've always wanted a lever gun like that and finally picked up the Japanese made '94 in .38-55 which I need to find some rings and a scope for now...
> 
> That Kel-tec is going to get a red dot and a light and going in the bedroom...with 7 3" BBs




That’s super.

Really cool to see you come back to a pair that both you & your father  enjoyed.


Great stuff there.  

I don’t have a clue about mounts & rings for a M94.  Here’s how ignorant I was....didn’t know you could mount a scope on them due to ejection port.  Seems there is a workaround.

I’ve enjoyed a 1-4 x20mm on my lever rifle.   At 1x it grabs my eye quickly.  4x zooms me out to woods distance.

I’ve even seen some fancy models with a daylight visible red dot in 1-6, 1-8 and even 1-10 power. 

I’m leaning very heavily towards these 1-8 or 1-10 for an AR application.



My nightstand handguns have weapon lights, too.  Shotgun close by is a great idea. Light ‘em up.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dub said:


> That’s super.
> 
> Really cool to see you come back to a pair that both you & your father  enjoyed.
> 
> 
> Great stuff there.
> 
> I don’t have a clue about mounts & rings for a M94.  Here’s how ignorant I was....didn’t know you could mount a scope on them due to ejection port.  Seems there is a workaround.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed a 1-4 x20mm on my lever rifle.   At 1x it grabs my eye quickly.  4x zooms me out to woods distance.
> 
> I’ve even seen some fancy models with a daylight visible red dot in 1-6, 1-8 and even 1-10 power.
> 
> I’m leaning very heavily towards these 1-8 or 1-10 for an AR application.
> 
> 
> 
> My nightstand handguns have weapon lights, too.  Shotgun close by is a great idea. Light ‘em up.



Thanks...

It is drilled and tapped, and I may just leave it with iron sights...

I have a 1-10 on order for an AR and I agree, I'd probably do a fixed or low power on this 1-4, 1-6 or 1-10...

Keep you posted!


----------



## bullethead

DoubleRR said:


> Picked up my Tikka T3X Lite Roughtech... all black 6.5 Creedmoore... now I need some help form GON guys on finding some ammo... lookout for some available bullets.. my email is    gerald.reimer@att.net        Thanks for the future... Heads UP!


My Son recently bought the same rifle but with the tan stock. It is an absolute tack driver with 143gr ELDX handloads.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

bullethead said:


> My Son recently bought the same rifle but with the tan stock. It is an absolute tack driver with 143gr ELDX handloads.View attachment 1054592View attachment 1054594


I have that rifle in synthetic with a Swaro optic with ballistic turrets and those rounds...absolute tack driver.  Most accurate rifle I ever purchased out of the box in the $600 range...


----------



## lonewolf247

I had $300 worth of gift cards to Cabelas or Bass Pro to spend, so by process of elimination, I decided, on a Savage Axis in 6.5 Creedmore, for $349.99. I just mailed in a $50 rebate, which will make it close to even money. We’ll have to see how it shoots, when I get some range time.


----------



## Jester896

FM-9


----------



## SC Hunter

I'm fixing to buy a Glock 43 or 43x and see if I can turn it into a hellcat. I like the glocks but I held and shot a springfield yesterday that my boss traded into and that's my end goal and I can get a glock cheaper than I can a hellcat.


----------



## Jester896

Someone up your way wanted my 43 more than I did and I replaced it with a 43X...you can shoot mine Saturday if you want.


----------



## Jester896

Set up my new Foxtrot Mike with a Holosun HS403R along with a CMC straight shoe...then ran about 100 rounds through it...man that trigger has a quick rest.  Now I need to clean it a little and re-lube it for the next 100+.  Little thang shoots pretty good...managed to keep most of them in a 4" circle @ 50 yds.  Got a different recoil pulse than I'm used to


----------



## chuckdog

*I did the opposite, I sold 4 this week.*

*Two I'd had for years and never shot. They were duplicates of others I have.*

*The other two were one's that I did on occasion shoot, but again pretty much duplicates of others.*

*I think I'm getting old and realize I don't like stuff that just sits around. If I'm not shooting it, it needs a better home. *


----------



## Dub

Paid for two today.

One should be here in a couple days.  The other is on their build list.

BCM RECCE 16  &  Nighthawk Custom TRS-Comp.

Extra magazines for each en route.  Biden-Harris-Beto can kiss my butt.


----------



## Dub

Swung by my lgs to pick up the rifle that had come in.

BCM RECCE 16

@flynlow it came with a “BCM” mag that also has a Magpul follower.  Other than the baseplate stamping it appears like those B&H mags.


----------



## lonewolf247

i bought another Savage Axis a couple days back. Stainless with accutrigger, in .308.  Plan to change the mounts, and do a little scope swapping before I shoot it.


----------



## Dub

flynlow said:


> Sweet rifle @Dub, I had to look that one up lol. You got great taste in weapons




Thanks, man.  Hoping to get a useful optic on it and still keep the weight down.  I was hoping to keep things local and spend the coins with Daniel Defense....no luck on inventories, though.







lonewolf247 said:


> i bought another Savage Axis a couple days back. Stainless with accutrigger, in .308.  Plan to change the mounts, and do a little scope swapping before I shoot it.




I'll bet that gun is very accurate.  They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## lonewolf247

Dub said:


> I'll bet that gun is very accurate.  They just keep getting better and better.




Funny thing, I bought a Savage 111 a few years back, and I ended up selling it. Just didn’t like something about it. I bought the first Axis with the gift cards, not expecting much, but really liked the feel of it. Saw the Stainless model with the Accutrigger, last one in stock in my area, so I bought it. Another reason was really wanting a .308. We shall see how they shoot...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I'm sure there will be a lot of these today...here is the .410 I bought over the summer for the little man...finally giving it to him this morning...


----------



## lonewolf247

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot of these today...here is the .410 I bought over the summer for the little man...finally giving it to him this morning...
> View attachment 1057120View attachment 1057121View attachment 1057122View attachment 1057123


Wow, what a nice gift! Santa did good on that one. I'm sure the little man will be excited! My First firearm was a Franchi 48AL, for my Christmas/birthday present.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

lonewolf247 said:


> Wow, what a nice gift! Santa did good on that one. I'm sure the little man will be excited! My First firearm was a Franchi 48AL, for my Christmas/birthday present.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, I'm sure he will like it...it is the most expensive, and last, gun I'm buying for him...he is on his own after this...both kids have a shotgun, a deer rifle, a .22, and an AR...that's my contribution to their arsenals...I'm done now!  

My first shotgun was an H&R .410 single shot, then a Model 37 Ultra Featherweight 20 gauge.  

I got a heck of a deal on this one over the summer, and we are going to a shoot on the  2nd with it...keep you posted!


----------



## deermaster13

The wife surprised me with this morning. Wasn't expecting this particular one! Supr redhawk 44mag. I usually stick them in the safe but this one is getting shot today.


----------



## SC Hunter

My wife gave me 4 boxes and in each box with the present was a $100 dollar gift card to Barrow's. So tomorrow I'll ride up there and see what they have. One of the best presents I've ever gotten!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Ruger Single Six I picked up a few weeks ago...stainless, 6.5" barrel...

Wife and kids got me new Triple K holster and belt for Christmas to carry this little baby around with me...

Nothing like a Single Six just like Dad's from 40+ years ago...

Will pass this one on to my kids...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

KS Bow Hunter, that is so nice!


----------



## chuckdog

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Ruger Single Six I picked up a few weeks ago...stainless, 6.5" barrel...
> 
> Wife and kids got me new Triple K holster and belt for Christmas to carry this little baby around with me...
> 
> Nothing like a Single Six just like Dad's from 40+ years ago...
> 
> Will pass this one on to my kids...
> 
> View attachment 1057217View attachment 1057218




*I have a Triple K 7.5" that's been an excellent holster.
You should get many years of good use and enjoyment from it.*


----------



## Dub

Very nice Rugers @deermaster13 and @KS Bow Hunter .

I’ll always have a Ruger .44mag.  Too much fun.

Sharp looking holster on that single action, too.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dub said:


> Very nice Rugers @deermaster13 and @KS Bow Hunter .
> 
> I’ll always have a Ruger .44mag.  Too much fun.
> 
> Sharp looking holster on that single action, too.



Thanks Dub!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Went a little old school. 50 caliber Kentucky rifle. Gift from my wife for Christmas


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dustin Pate said:


> Went a little old school. 50 caliber Kentucky rifle. Gift from my wife for Christmas  View attachment 1057751


That is sweet!


----------



## pacecars

Finished paying for the Reeder .410 GNR, should be here next week I hope with the way deliveries are now


----------



## chuckdog

*I found something today.*

*It wasn't my chronograph.
*


**



**



**

*I believe these may be the real thing. If not they're some mighty fine fakes.*


**

*First six rounds at 10 yards. Ammo I loaded for a Vaquero Feb 29th 2016.*

*250gr flat nose Laser Cast powered by Universal. *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I found something today.*
> 
> *It wasn't my chronograph.*
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1057780*
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1057781*
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1057782*
> 
> *I believe these may be the real thing. If not they're some mighty fine fakes.*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1057783*
> 
> *First six rounds at 10 yards. Ammo I loaded for a Vaquero Feb 29th 2016.*
> 
> *250gr flat nose Laser Cast powered by Universal. *




Drool worthy in all aspects.

Outstanding pistola. 

What a gem.


----------



## chuckdog

*I told my wife that all this time off isn't healthy. It seems to be killing my wallet.*

*Over the years I've had a few Colt Single Action revolvers, but all were unfired collectibles. Me not being a collectible type person, they were simply "trade fodder."*

*This one I bought as a shooter. I intend to enjoy it as long as the Lord allows!*

*I'm going to have to find me a shorter holster for my .45 cartridge belt.*


----------



## GregoryB.

I made a winning bid on a Ruger #1 in 243. Now I need to start shopping for a scope and some ammo/reloading supplies for it. Older Gentleman owned it and said it may have had 10 rounds down the barrel since new.


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> I made a winning bid on a Ruger #1 in 243. Now I need to start shopping for a scope and some ammo/reloading supplies for it. Older Gentleman owned it and said it may have had 10 rounds down the barrel since new.




Very nice !!!


----------



## chuckdog

*I love the No 1’s. *

*I recall owning .243, 25-06, 7X57, 30-06, and even a .375 H&H. *

*Beautiful classic, a rifleman’s rifle.*


----------



## Robert28

Stumbled across an old Ruger Security Six in 357 that I couldn’t say no to. This one is stainless and has the fixed sights. It’s sitting at my FFL, just haven’t had a chance to go pick it up yet. Been wanting an older S&W 357 but didn’t want to pay the premium price because I’m a tightwad. This Ruger fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## GregoryB.

Chuckdog, I think i currently have 7 #1's in the safe. Several are unfired (for now).


----------



## Dub

Every couple years I'll get a wild hair and want to make a change from the gun used whenever I carry in a pocket holster. 

The normal gun for years  has been a S&W Airweight 442.  Just shy of 16oz makes it disappear.....and works fine in gym shorts or the like. 

The downside is that it's a 5 shot, trench sights and heavy DAO trigger.  Speed strips and speed-loaders are fairly slow, for me, at least.  

I've tried different stuff with varying degrees of satisfaction....but ultimately wound up using the reliable lil' runt 442 again. 



Gonna give it another try with a pocket rocket. Only a couple ounces heavier than the 442 with similar footprint.


I recently heard about Sig releasing a P365 TACPAC where you get the pistola, three 12-round magazines and a holster that's convertible IWB/OWB.   I began poking around and found one for the same price as the normal package with the pair of 10-round mags.

The day I ordered the gun....also ordered another 12rd mag and four 15-rd mags.

Ironically, they all arrived this afternoon. 














Gun feels good in hand.  I get a full grip on it with the 12-rd mag, which is surprising as I wear a size 10-11 (XL) glove. 






The 15rd mags will be carried as spare reloads.







12+1 with fast 15rd backup. 


Took all of 30 seconds to snap on the IWB clips.  The OWB are loops that you thread your belt through.

Not sure how durable it is, but my immediate plan is to stick some velcro backing on it and get it positioned somewhere handy in the vehicle.  








The rear sights are nicely muted and the front sight is extremely hi-viz....grabs your focus really well.   









Trigger breaks at the 90 degree position.  Reset is short.
Trigger does have the distinctive springy/spoungy take-up like my old G43 just more subtle....should be easy to acclimate to. 




Looking forward to a range trip when the workweek is done.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Every couple years I'll get a wild hair and want to make a change from the gun used whenever I carry in a pocket holster.
> 
> The normal gun for years  has been a S&W Airweight 442.  Just shy of 16oz makes it disappear.....and works fine in gym shorts or the like.
> 
> The downside is that it's a 5 shot, trench sights and heavy DAO trigger.  Speed strips and speed-loaders are fairly slow, for me, at least.
> 
> I've tried different stuff with varying degrees of satisfaction....but ultimately wound up using the reliable lil' runt 442 again.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna give it another try with a pocket rocket. Only a couple ounces heavier than the 442 with similar footprint.
> 
> 
> I recently heard about Sig releasing a P365 TACPAC where you get the pistola, three 12-round magazines and a holster that's convertible IWB/OWB.   I began poking around and found one for the same price as the normal package with the pair of 10-round mags.
> 
> The day I ordered the gun....also ordered another 12rd mag and four 15-rd mags.
> 
> Ironically, they all arrived this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun feels good in hand.  I get a full grip on it with the 12-rd mag, which is surprising as I wear a size 10-11 (XL) glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15rd mags will be carried as spare reloads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12+1 with fast 15rd backup.
> 
> 
> Took all of 30 seconds to snap on the IWB clips.  The OWB are loops that you thread your belt through.
> 
> Not sure how durable it is, but my immediate plan is to stick some velcro backing on it and get it positioned somewhere handy in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear sights are nicely muted and the front sight is extremely hi-viz....grabs your focus really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger breaks at the 90 degree position.  Reset is short.
> Trigger does have the distinctive springy/spoungy take-up like my old G43 just more subtle....should be easy to acclimate to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to a range trip when the workweek is done.


Looking forward to a range report


----------



## Robert28

You’re gonna love that P365! I love mine I’ve had since April. I still carry my wheel guns, they aren’t going anywhere. That TACPAC is the best deal going, you were lucky to find it in stock. SIG had to send me an IOU because my gun shipped with only one mag when I bought it, they ended up sending 3 more so I made out on that deal.


----------



## Dub

Robert28 said:


> You’re gonna love that P365! I love mine I’ve had since April. I still carry my wheel guns, they aren’t going anywhere. That TACPAC is the best deal going, you were lucky to find it in stock. SIG had to send me an IOU because my gun shipped with only one mag when I bought it, they ended up sending 3 more so I made out on that deal.



Thanks.   I am looking forward to some range time with it.    Amazing ergonomics with this design.


----------



## marlin

My wife told me she would buy me a rifle for my retirement a couple of weeks ago. So I started looking online and yesterday I found a tikka ss with the laminated stock in a 7mm mag. I should be able to pick it up the end of next week.


----------



## blt152

Yes, just picked up an S&W M&P 15 in 5.56.


----------



## hayseed_theology

With some Christmas money burning a hole in my pocket, I spent the last week of 2020 trying to track down a Savage .308 to take advantage of the Savage rebate that ran through Dec 31.  I was unsuccessful.

I stopped in Academy in Newnan while traveling on New Year's Eve.  I remember the shortages during the Obama administration, but I've never seen anything quite like this.  One box of 20 ga shells on the shelf on an otherwise completely empty aisle.  They had a handful of long guns left, but it was mostly just empty gun racks on the wall behind the gun counter.


----------



## snooker1

My wife likes to shoot with me, pros, good quality time together and I know if ever put in a bad situation she can handle herself. (I run her through some hard-core drills, but she like the challenge). Cons is she will burn through some ammo. Before she only went on pistol days, recently she went on a rifle day. She shot my 308 at 100 and 200 yards and had a blast. She has been with me a few more times on rifle days and is really getting into it. So today I ordered her a Browning  X-bolt Hells Canyon Long Range McMillan in 6.5 Creedmoor. I am going to top it off with a Night Force scope, I have it narrowed down to 3 scopes but have not made a final decision yet.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

So today was kind of an epic guys day...I didn't take enough pictures, but we started the day with some 5-Stand practice, followed by a pheasant shoot, then the pistol range where we shot .22, 9MM, .45, and 5.7x28 pistols until the kids ran us out of ammo while we ate BBQ for lunch.  

Then we hit the rifle range and shot 7MM, .22, 12 gauge, and 5.56 ARs.  Did some tactical drills with the tactical shotgun and the bullpup.

Very proud of my little guy who killed it for his first time with his .410 during the pheasant shoot, and then whacked a bunch of clays from 100 yards with his 5.56.

Sorry I didn't get more pics of the range and shooting, but with 2 adults and 3 kids we were making sure everyone stayed safe.  Man they can sure burn some ammo...

Everyone had a great day...that's what it is all about...we need more dads and kids in the woods and at the range...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

flynlow said:


> Holy moly you guys had a grand slam day, great job taking the kids and getting them involved while you still can and while they're young. Time will be gone before you know it and you'll be standing there wondering where the time went. Take them every chance you get. Ask me how I know.



It was pretty epic.  My son was jacked about his first pheasant shoot...he is about ready to head out west for the real deal...we are getting there...


----------



## Railroader

That's what it's all about, KS!!  Good times.

And Dub, I've read enough of your posts to know you gonna LOVE the 365.  It's the little gun that shoots like a full size duty pistol.

I carry mine daily, in a Fobus paddle.  My 340 JFrame has been knocked back to "fancy eatin' " duty..lol


----------



## jrickman

Picked up a little Ruger Wrangler in OD cerakote. Been needing a utility type 22 pistol for a while.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Railroader said:


> That's what it's all about, KS!!  Good times.
> 
> And Dub, I've read enough of your posts to know you gonna LOVE the 365.  It's the little gun that shoots like a full size duty pistol.
> 
> I carry mine daily, in a Fobus paddle.  My 340 JFrame has been knocked back to "fancy eatin' " duty..lol



One of the 9s we shot today was the 365.  Both of the dads have them...sweet little weapon and I love how the sight makes you be more precise in your handling...


----------



## chuckdog

jrickman said:


> Picked up a little Ruger Wrangler in OD cerakote. Been needing a utility type 22 pistol for a while.



*I'd like to hear how well it shoots.*

*Like you, I'd like to have a utility grade priced 22 revolver that shoots decently.*

*Like most revolvers today, the Single Six is priced well above what I'm willing to spend on one now.
*


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So today was kind of an epic guys day...I didn't take enough pictures, but we started the day with some 5-Stand practice, followed by a pheasant shoot, then the pistol range where we shot .22, 9MM, .45, and 5.7x28 pistols until the kids ran us out of ammo while we ate BBQ for lunch.
> 
> Then we hit the rifle range and shot 7MM, .22, 12 gauge, and 5.56 ARs.  Did some tactical drills with the tactical shotgun and the bullpup.
> 
> Very proud of my little guy who killed it for his first time with his .410 during the pheasant shoot, and then whacked a bunch of clays from 100 yards with his 5.56.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get more pics of the range and shooting, but with 2 adults and 3 kids we were making sure everyone stayed safe.  Man they can sure burn some ammo...
> 
> Everyone had a great day...that's what it is all about...we need more dads and kids in the woods and at the range...
> 
> View attachment 1058471
> View attachment 1058472View attachment 1058473
> View attachment 1058474



















Well done !!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckdog

*This time off work is killing my wallet!*

*I stopped by a shop kinda hoping to find a Hi-Cap .45, kinda hoping I wouldn't because of the money involved. A sense of relief when I didn't find one. I thought I'd get out the door, when someone mentioned a 365.*

*I've been bitten by the sub-compact pocket 9's bug for 6 or 7 years now. I bought, sold, traded I don't know how many. Selling some duplicates of these pocket sized 9's enabled me to buy the Colt S.A.A.*

*Well, evidently I still still have the bug. I picked it up, looked down the sights, and left with it.*

*To be so small the little pistol is surprisingly easy on the hand. The 1st shot pull is surprisingly easy. My astigmatism, eyesight in general is a challenge with the little green dot, but it's still very quick to sight with follow up shots. Trigger reset was quick and natural, never an issue through 50+ rounds.*

*The no snag may or may not be a big deal. We'll see how well I handle push/pulling the slide with magazine changes. If I require more than 11 shots I'm in over my head anyway! I have to admit, I like it.*

*Inside a pocket holster it drops right into my back pocket. I haven't sat on it yet.
*

**

*Both mags, 1 flush, 1 extended grip are loaded to capacity. Hoping they'll ease up. If I didn't have a mechanical assistant, I'd never have gotten those 9th and 10th rounds in either mag. On a pocket pistol I'd like the option of two flush fit.
*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *This time off work is killing my wallet!*
> 
> *I stopped by a shop kinda hoping to find a Hi-Cap .45, kinda hoping I wouldn't because of the money involved. A sense of relief when I didn't find one. I thought I'd get out the door, when someone mentioned a 365.*
> 
> *I've been bitten by the sub-compact pocket 9's bug for 6 or 7 years now. I bought, sold, traded I don't know how many. Selling some duplicates of these pocket sized 9's enabled me to buy the Colt S.A.A.*
> 
> *Well, evidently I still still have the bug. I picked it up, looked down the sights, and left with it.*
> 
> *To be so small the little pistol is surprisingly easy on the hand. The 1st shot pull is surprisingly easy. My astigmatism, eyesight in general is a challenge with the little green dot, but it's still very quick to sight with follow up shots. Trigger reset was quick and natural, never an issue through 50+ rounds.*
> 
> *The no snag may or may not be a big deal. We'll see how well I handle push/pulling the slide with magazine changes. If I require more than 11 shots I'm in over my head anyway! I have to admit, I like it.*
> 
> *Inside a pocket holster it drops right into my back pocket. I haven't sat on it yet.*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1058782*
> 
> *Both mags, 1 flush, 1 extended grip are loaded to capacity. Hoping they'll ease up. If I didn't have a mechanical assistant, I'd never have gotten those 9th and 10th rounds in either mag. On a pocket pistol I'd like the option of two flush fit.
> *





Very cool.  I didn't realize there was a difference other than the sights with the SAS model.  You've just coached me up on the slide release and takedown lever mods.  

I do believe they hit a home run with these.  

Trying to work in an initial range session with mine before the sun goes down tomorrow.


----------



## mark-7mag

chuckdog said:


> *This time off work is killing my wallet!*
> 
> *I stopped by a shop kinda hoping to find a Hi-Cap .45, kinda hoping I wouldn't because of the money involved. A sense of relief when I didn't find one. I thought I'd get out the door, when someone mentioned a 365.*
> 
> *I've been bitten by the sub-compact pocket 9's bug for 6 or 7 years now. I bought, sold, traded I don't know how many. Selling some duplicates of these pocket sized 9's enabled me to buy the Colt S.A.A.*
> 
> *Well, evidently I still still have the bug. I picked it up, looked down the sights, and left with it.*
> 
> *To be so small the little pistol is surprisingly easy on the hand. The 1st shot pull is surprisingly easy. My astigmatism, eyesight in general is a challenge with the little green dot, but it's still very quick to sight with follow up shots. Trigger reset was quick and natural, never an issue through 50+ rounds.*
> 
> *The no snag may or may not be a big deal. We'll see how well I handle push/pulling the slide with magazine changes. If I require more than 11 shots I'm in over my head anyway! I have to admit, I like it.*
> 
> *Inside a pocket holster it drops right into my back pocket. I haven't sat on it yet.*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1058782*
> 
> *Both mags, 1 flush, 1 extended grip are loaded to capacity. Hoping they'll ease up. If I didn't have a mechanical assistant, I'd never have gotten those 9th and 10th rounds in either mag. On a pocket pistol I'd like the option of two flush fit.
> *


I love my P365! It and my G19 are my two favorite pistols. The Sig is so easy to carry


----------



## mark-7mag

Ive got the itch for a compact .45. Problem is, I can't find one


----------



## Dub

@chuckdog & @mark-7mag sipping some coffee this morning and watching a video Dad just sent me.

He's a fan of Sigs and was jazzed up when I told him I'd added the P365.

He's gone all in on their 9mm  P series SA's with red dots and the P series DA/SA with red dots.

He's getting a lot of range time and loving the results.   He seems to be deeply supplied with range ammo......but is always on the prowl.  I'll call him some mornings...."What's up, Dad...whatcha getting into today ?"   "Oh I just left a gun shop....this one gets ammo deliveries on Tuesdays and opens at 9:00am.  I was second in line".   


He's retired and is getting 3+ range sessions a week and at least that many of his "scheduled" ammo runs to various gun shops within an hour's drive of his house.

He'll do some nutty stuff on some of these ammo-run adventures, too.....like see something gun-wise and start conjuring up a trade.  I talked him off the ledge yesterday on one such.  He has a DW PM-9 and a PM-45.   He likes shooting the P-45 more and was thinking about trading the PM-9.

I urged him to hang onto it as there will be no doubt he'll change at some point and the 5" 9mm will really come into favor.    




Anyway.....longish video, but this guy really gets into P365 and shares his learned opinions.


----------



## mark-7mag

Dub said:


> @chuckdog & @mark-7mag sipping some coffee this morning and watching a video Dad just sent me.
> 
> He's a fan of Sigs and was jazzed up when I told him I'd added the P365.
> 
> He's gone all in on their 9mm  P series SA's with red dots and the P series DA/SA with red dots.
> 
> He's getting a lot of range time and loving the results.   He seems to be deeply supplied with range ammo......but is always on the prowl.  I'll call him some mornings...."What's up, Dad...whatcha getting into today ?"   "Oh I just left a gun shop....this one gets ammo deliveries on Tuesdays and opens at 9:00am.  I was second in line".
> 
> 
> He's retired and is getting 3+ range sessions a week and at least that many of his "scheduled" ammo runs to various gun shops within an hour's drive of his house.
> 
> He'll do some nutty stuff on some of these ammo-run adventures, too.....like see something gun-wise and start conjuring up a trade.  I talked him off the ledge yesterday on one such.  He has a DW PM-9 and a PM-45.   He likes shooting the P-45 more and was thinking about trading the PM-9.
> 
> I urged him to hang onto it as there will be no doubt he'll change at some point and the 5" 9mm will really come into favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.....longish video, but this guy really gets into P365 and shares his learned opinions.


Very informative ! Thanks


----------



## chuckdog

*He certainly doesn’t use technical jargon as he points at “things” and such.*

*I’m glad to know the pistol is safe for use with redundant safeguards.  I didn’t have anymore doubt concerning the Sig than any other striker fired designs.*


----------



## natureman

I have spent 6 months lusting after a Bergara B14R.  A few more pennies saved up and it will be mine.


----------



## Nimrod71

I am looking at a Bergara too.  There is a 308 target model with Mag Pul stock at the store that is calling my name.  I have been wanting a 6.5 PRC but with ammo and  reloading supplies like they are, no need for a rifle you can't find ammo for.  I have plenty of 308 stuff.  So I just sit and worry over which way to go.  Like a kid, which candy to buy.


----------



## Dub

I simply don’t see how you can go wrong with any of the Bergara rifles.

I can easily understand the appeal @natureman and @Nimrod71


----------



## pacecars

Picked up this little beauty late yesterday


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Picked up this little beauty late yesterday







pacecars said:


> Picked up this little beauty late yesterday



















Looking forward to your range reports !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimrod71

When Sleepy Joe sends my $2,000 check I am heading to the LGS and picking up my Bergara rifle and Viper scope, I don't care what my wife says.  I need it.


----------



## SC Hunter

Picked up a Glock 43 a little while ago. I used the gift cards my awesome wife gave me for Barrow's and got something I've wanted for a bit. I'll add a few more magazines in a week or so and find a good iwb holster I like.


----------



## snooker1

Wednesday I picked up my new Browning X Bolt long Range McMillan 6.5 Creedmoor. I have gun now it is time to start buying the accessories for it. 

Friday I picked up my new Mossberg 930 12 gauge Turkey gun.


----------



## snooker1

Picked up a new Glock 19X today. Someone put it on layaway and never came back to get it. I got the gun for $325.00 out the door, (the remaining balance).


----------



## Dub

Well done @snooker1

You grabbed some really nice ones !!!!


----------



## Railroader

I almost bought a new G19 today.  It was in stock, and the price was right.  Thought it over, and took a pass, you can't fill every hole in a collection.

Besides, I had a Sig365 on my hip at the time...lol


----------



## snooker1

Dub said:


> Well done @snooker1
> 
> You grabbed some really nice ones !!!!



My wife is convinced at this point I am on someone's watch list.


----------



## SC Hunter

snooker1 said:


> My wife is convinced at this point I am on someone's watch list.


Mine says the same thing. She asked me today where the pistol on top of the refrigerator came from (keltec 380 that I bought last week) ? I just shrugged my shoulders.


----------



## Backcountry

I bought another pistol on Tuesday ?‍


----------



## Dub

You guys are making me feel much better about things.

I was a little paranoid that maybe I’d gone too far.....

My FFL called Friday saying I had two 1911’s in.   Told him I’d be by there Tuesday once the revolver arrives and I’d grab all three.

That’s gonna hold me a long while....


----------



## snooker1

Dub said:


> You guys are making me feel much better about things.
> 
> I was a little paranoid that maybe I’d gone too far.....
> 
> My FFL called Friday saying I had two 1911’s in.   Told him I’d be by there Tuesday once the revolver arrives and I’d grab all three.
> 
> That’s gonna hold me a long while....



It took almost 4 hours for my back ground check to come back. I went home and they me when it was done. The owner said they had some days it was taken 24 hours to get them back.


----------



## snooker1

Dub said:


> You guys are making me feel much better about things.
> 
> I was a little paranoid that maybe I’d gone too far.....
> 
> My FFL called Friday saying I had two 1911’s in.   Told him I’d be by there Tuesday once the revolver arrives and I’d grab all three.
> 
> That’s gonna hold me a long while....



It took almost 4 hours for my back ground check to come back. I went home and they me when it was done. The owner said they had some days it was taken 24 hours to get them back.


----------



## GregoryB.

Went to the LGS on Friday morning to pick up my Ruger #1 in 243. Nice wood and almost no Mark's on it. Going to scope it this week while I wait on all my reloading supplies to arrive. They told me they have had lots of delays with background checks but mine was done in 5 minutes.


----------



## SC Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> Went to the LGS on Friday morning to pick up my Ruger #1 in 243. Nice wood and almost no Mark's on it. Going to scope it this week while I wait on all my reloading supplies to arrive. They told me they have had lots of delays with background checks but mine was done in 5 minutes.  View attachment 1059736


That rifle is beautiful!!

@Dub no you haven't gone to far. I'm going back to Barrow's next week and pick up another pistol. I have my eye on a Tikka 243 or 7mm-08 as well.


----------



## chuckdog

GregoryB. said:


> Went to the LGS on Friday morning to pick up my Ruger #1 in 243. Nice wood and almost no Mark's on it. Going to scope it this week while I wait on all my reloading supplies to arrive. They told me they have had lots of delays with background checks but mine was done in 5 minutes.  View attachment 1059736




*That butt stock is marbled up just like a fine steak!*

*Red recoil pad. That rifle's pushing 30 at least. *


----------



## GregoryB.

Chuckdog, she looks good for her age and only about 10 rounds through her barrel.


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> Went to the LGS on Friday morning to pick up my Ruger #1 in 243. Nice wood and almost no Mark's on it. Going to scope it this week while I wait on all my reloading supplies to arrive. They told me they have had lots of delays with background checks but mine was done in 5 minutes.  View attachment 1059736





Gorgeous rifle !!!!!!





SC Hunter said:


> That rifle is beautiful!!
> 
> @Dub no you haven't gone to far. I'm going back to Barrow's next week and pick up another pistol. I have my eye on a Tikka 243 or 7mm-08 as well.



     Trying to stay under the radar with my piggy bank.  Sucker is cracked, battered & broken but still has some small coins left.

I can’t help but think “BETTER GIT’EM NOW”.  

Slow Joe & Hungry Harris gonna be driving the short bus mighty soon.

The piggy bank can rebound some then.

Great sounding plan on the .243 !!!
I don’t have one, but can envision that a light Barnes head driven at light speed would be a sweet shooter with great capabilities.


----------



## mark-7mag

I wish "things" would get back to normal, you know, when if a feller had an itch to go buy a gun and he could actually go find one along with ammo.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub my encore doesn't shoot barnes worth a darn but stacks partitions on top of each other. I love a 243 but love a 7mm-08 more. I really like them all.


----------



## Dub

mark-7mag said:


> I wish "things" would get back to normal, you know, when if a feller had an itch to go buy a gun and he could actually go find one along with ammo.



I do, too.

I’m afraid that is never going to happen again.  Normal is over.  

We now lost the election and the Left will do what they’ve been saying all along they were going to do.

We lost again in Georgia and have succeeded in giving the Left unchecked power.  We gave them the Senate Runoff.

They will make sure there is no going back to “the way things were”.

I hope I am completely wrong.....but I fear it’s going to be a steep uphill climb for us.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub I hope your wrong but man I think you are right. It brings me near about to tears thinking about it and worrying about what our kids are going to go through. I'm truly worried.


----------



## bullgator

mark-7mag said:


> I wish "things" would get back to normal, you know, when if a feller had an itch to go buy a gun and he could actually go find one along with ammo.


Let’s hope we can keep what we’ve got!


----------



## Dub

Paper or Plastic ??


DW pistolas arrive in either.....flip a coin as to which.   I think I remain evenly split on mine.  Today's arrivals maintain the stats, lol.


Online dealer had a pair of NIB discontinued models that I wanted: PM-38 & Valor Commander.
























This'll be my first .38Super.....so for now it's a 38-Skeptical.    I'm sure I'll like it......especially if it plays nice with some Barnes loads at mas rapido velocities....hunting potential....hmmnnn.    Definitely could be fun on some extended range plinkstering.


----------



## mark-7mag

Dub said:


> Paper or Plastic ??
> 
> 
> DW pistolas arrive in either.....flip a coin as to which.   I think I remain evenly split on mine.  Today's arrivals maintain the stats, lol.
> 
> 
> Online dealer had a pair of NIB discontinued models that I wanted: PM-38 & Valor Commander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This'll be my first .38Super.....so for now it's a 38-Skeptical.    I'm sure I'll like it......especially if it plays nice with some Barnes loads at mas rapido velocities....hunting potential....hmmnnn.    Definitely could be fun on some extended range plinkstering.


----------



## chuckdog

*The .38 Super is a great round. It's a shame that it doesn't have the market appeal it deserves.*

*I've shot bullets from 115 to 160 grains in weight and .355, 356, and .357" in diameter through them with nary a complaint.*

*I have an two sizing dies. One of course is for .356/357, the second is an undersizing for better grip on .355" bullets.*

*My first .38 Super was a beautiful Series 70 Colt. I had Gold Cup at one time too.*

*I'm a natural born trader, so I of course no longer own them.*

*Kinda like reminiscing over women in your life. Some you think about and miss, others not so much....  *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *The .38 Super is a great round. It's a shame that it doesn't have the market appeal it deserves.*
> 
> *I've shot bullets from 115 to 160 grains in weight and .355, 356, and .357" in diameter through them with nary a complaint.*
> 
> *I have an two sizing dies. One of course is for .356/357, the second is an undersizing for better grip on .355" bullets.*
> 
> *My first .38 Super was a beautiful Series 70 Colt. I had Gold Cup at one time too.*
> 
> *I'm a natural born trader, so I of course no longer own them.*
> 
> *Kinda like reminiscing over women in your life. Some you think about and miss, others not so much....  *




Well spoken.....agreement on all points....especially on brunettes, blondes and red-haired vixens.  


Catch'n release can apply universally. 



Looking forward to tinkering with this 'un.  I'm not buying any ammo for it....it'll eat handloads or it won't eat at all.  No plans on carrying it...so no need for factory carry loads.

Range fun and who knows.....maybe a sizzling hunting load may just develop. Time will tell...gonna make for some fun times at the bench, range & beyond.


That .45 commander, though....will get broken in and dropped in a holster sooner rather than later.


----------



## zedex

I didnt, but my ex did.

She called and wanted me to go check out a rifle she was interested in. 

Its 1942 MK1 Lee-Enfield 303BRIT, jungle model. Price of $250.  I dont have it at the moment,  but in the next week or so, I'll bring it over to disassemble,  clean and restore it for her. 

My daughter has a 1941 MK3. Big differences between the two models. Before I tear down my ex's rifle,  I'll post pics of it and with my daughter's for comparison.  Then post pics of the MK1 after restoration


----------



## Dub

Well....today I picked up my last gun under the Trump-Pence administration's rule. 




Whew.....relief, too.....bigtime relief.  Thought this one was a goner. 


Bought this one online from a dealer in Houston......he shipped it right away...next weekday.  

USPS has had it riding around Texas for the past two weeks   ......finally made it back on their tracking radar Friday and delivered to my FFL today.

The new grips & Weigand mount have been here for a week.  Scope finally will ship on Tuesday......hopefully... waited for backordered inventory to arrive at dealer. 

.44 mag.....my favoritist of all wheelgun cartridges.


----------



## pacecars

Well crap! I was trying to keep up with Dub but I only got a pair of binoculars. I guess I need to check all the guns I am watching on Gunbroker and make some bids. ?. Speaking of the binoculars, if anyone is looking for an 8x32 good quality binocular the Kowa Genesis are fantastic!


----------



## zedex

Dub said:


> Well....today I picked up my last gun under the Trump-Pence administration's rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew.....relief, too.....bigtime relief.  Thought this one was a goner.
> 
> 
> Bought this one online from a dealer in Houston......he shipped it right away...next weekday.
> 
> USPS has had it riding around Texas for the past two weeks   ......finally made it back on their tracking radar Friday and delivered to my FFL today.
> 
> The new grips & Weigand mount have been here for a week.  Scope finally will ship on Tuesday......hopefully... waited for backordered inventory to arrive at dealer.
> 
> .44 mag.....my favoritist of all wheelgun cartridges.



Nice......

As for wheel guns, I want the Smith and Wesson 500. The $1700 price tag is a bit too steep to justify,  though


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Well crap! I was trying to keep up with Dub but I only got a pair of binoculars. I guess I need to check all the guns I am watching on Gunbroker and make some bids. ?. Speaking of the binoculars, if anyone is looking for an 8x32 good quality binocular the Kowa Genesis are fantastic!




  My roll has been officially slowed.....to about the pace of a fat kid playing dodgeball.    The piggy bank is busted....got duct tape holding it together while I refill it again. 




Good pair of binos sure do make time in the stand more productive.  Hunting with the binos....scope only used to line up the kill shot. 






zedex said:


> Nice......
> 
> As for wheel guns, I want the Smith and Wesson 500. The $1700 price tag is a bit too steep to justify,  though




 A buddy and I both bought a pair of 500's from a local gun shop several years back.  10.5" barrel with integral brake.  Was very smooth and easy to shoot. Even some hot hunting loads these guns handled themselves well.

The problem was the neither of us were handloading at the time......and $60+ for 20 rounds was mighty steep....more than we could justify.  Neither gun was shot for long period of times.    He flipped his to fund a .460 S&W and found he enjoyed that one much, much more.  I flipped mine for a 1911. 

I haven't really followed the ammo costs for either of those.  Not sure if they followed the crazy trend of most other ammo....or if it's still available. 

Those X-Frames are stout and the weight of the long barreled models is helpful.  Buddy also added a 4-5" multi-ported model.  I shot it five times and never had a desire to shoot it again.  The ported percussion cut through double hearing protection and I could taste powder for a while.    The longer barreled 460 was much more pleasant.  

He'd bought the 4-5" monstrosity for "bear protection" while he was on muley hunts out West.  I could only imagine a horrific scenario where you'd have to shoot that thing without hearing protection.   I almost would rather take my chances facing the bear with a good knife. 


Hindsight being what it is.....sure wish I'd have hung onto that X-frame 500.  I could now add some dies and keep it fed on a semi-regular basis.  Components for loading a .460 would be even more appealing. 

The ballistics on the .460 have always impressed me.  A scope and a solid rest could really allow a steady shooter to reach on out there. 


I'm hoping to get some range practice using shooting sticks to steady me up with that Blackhawk & the fixed power glass that will be on it.  Will help on ground blind hunts.


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought a ruger 10-22 yesterday and looking at getting a henry 22 next week. I want to snatch up a benelli m2 before it gets to stuoid.


----------



## zedex

Dub said:


> My roll has been officially slowed.....to about the pace of a fat kid playing dodgeball.    The piggy bank is busted....got duct tape holding it together while I refill it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pair of binos sure do make time in the stand more productive.  Hunting with the binos....scope only used to line up the kill shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy and I both bought a pair of 500's from a local gun shop several years back.  10.5" barrel with integral brake.  Was very smooth and easy to shoot. Even some hot hunting loads these guns handled themselves well.
> 
> The problem was the neither of us were handloading at the time......and $60+ for 20 rounds was mighty steep....more than we could justify.  Neither gun was shot for long period of times.    He flipped his to fund a .460 S&W and found he enjoyed that one much, much more.  I flipped mine for a 1911.
> 
> I haven't really followed the ammo costs for either of those.  Not sure if they followed the crazy trend of most other ammo....or if it's still available.
> 
> Those X-Frames are stout and the weight of the long barreled models is helpful.  Buddy also added a 4-5" multi-ported model.  I shot it five times and never had a desire to shoot it again.  The ported percussion cut through double hearing protection and I could taste powder for a while.    The longer barreled 460 was much more pleasant.
> 
> He'd bought the 4-5" monstrosity for "bear protection" while he was on muley hunts out West.  I could only imagine a horrific scenario where you'd have to shoot that thing without hearing protection.   I almost would rather take my chances facing the bear with a good knife.
> 
> 
> Hindsight being what it is.....sure wish I'd have hung onto that X-frame 500.  I could now add some dies and keep it fed on a semi-regular basis.  Components for loading a .460 would be even more appealing.
> 
> The ballistics on the .460 have always impressed me.  A scope and a solid rest could really allow a steady shooter to reach on out there.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get some range practice using shooting sticks to steady me up with that Blackhawk & the fixed power glass that will be on it.  Will help on ground blind hunts.



Bear protection is the only reason for having the 500 for me. I'm in the woods alot, both here and in Washington state. 

But a handgun in the woods here is strictly forbidden and can get you 10 years. I cannot justify spending so much just to poke holes in paper.

So, I would keep it in the cabin in Washington state.  But then, I'd would only carry a couple weeks every year.  Again, the same hesitation


----------



## gemcgrew

SC Hunter said:


> I bought a ruger 10-22 yesterday and looking at getting a henry 22 next week. I want to snatch up a benelli m2 before it gets to stuoid.


Dack Outdoors has the BX-25 two pack for $33.99. If you add something from the Dack's Deals items and use promo code "DDFS21", you get free shipping. Also, there was no tax on my order (Tennessee).

I just happened to need something on the Dack's Deals page.


----------



## chuckdog

*I bought it a few days back, picked it up today. Springfield XDM Compact .45.*

*13 plus 1 or 9 plus 1 flush fit. I've owned a couple or four of these over the years, just always seem to find something else to trade it for.*

*The XD's ain't ever gonna win a beauty contest, but they shoot!*

*I put 50 rounds of various loads through it as soon as I got home and did an initial cleaning.*

*All that ugly disappears when you fire it!*


**


----------



## ucfireman

SC Hunter said:


> I bought a ruger 10-22 yesterday and looking at getting a henry 22 next week. I want to snatch up a benelli m2 before it gets to stuoid.


What kind of prices have you seen for a Henry? 
I want one in 22 and one in 3030.
I finally got to hold one and work the action. Very smooth (way better than my Marlin) and felt very well made.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I bought it a few days back, picked it up today. Springfield XDM Compact .45.*
> 
> *13 plus 1 or 9 plus 1 flush fit. I've owned a couple or four of these over the years, just always seem to find something else to trade it for.*
> 
> *The XD's ain't ever gonna win a beauty contest, but they shoot!*
> 
> *I put 50 rounds of various loads through it as soon as I got home and did an initial cleaning.*
> 
> *All that ugly disappears when you fire it!*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1061281*





Sweet magazine/frame design.......flush fit really changes the carry footprint, but then you can go full-sized easily.   


Black rear & front fiber optic sight combination has really grown on me this past year.


----------



## SC Hunter

ucfireman said:


> What kind of prices have you seen for a Henry?
> I want one in 22 and one in 3030.
> I finally got to hold one and work the action. Very smooth (way better than my Marlin) and felt very well made.


I haven't priced them lately. I have a feeling that once I see the prices I won't be buying one haha


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Sweet magazine/frame design.......flush fit really changes the carry footprint, but then you can go full-sized easily.
> 
> 
> Black rear & front fiber optic sight combination has really grown on me this past year.




*I was shopping for a full size 4" to 5" high capacity .45 when I found this one available. Plastique .45's are in short supply. A few Glock 20's are around, but they are simply too large in the grip for my hand. I couldn't find much other than the 1911 platform new or used anywhere. I did find one Beretta. A 14 plus one, but that thing ain't full, it's a super-sized pistol. This XDM is the least compact compact you'll likely find. *

*The XD's suit me. I'm quite familiar with them as I own more of them than anything else striker fired.*

*I was really pleased with the way this one shoots. Everything I shot was 230gr.*

*I started with XTP's, followed with FMJ, and then some of the ugliest plated HP's I've seen. Almost a flat nosed HP that shoot very accurately.*

*I enjoy the 9's but my heart still belongs to the big bores.*

*There's a sense of relief to get this checked off my list.*


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> Nice......
> 
> As for wheel guns, I want the Smith and Wesson 500. The $1700 price tag is a bit too steep to justify,  though


I procrastinated to long on them.  When they first hit the market, they could be had in the $700-800 range, but I didn't want to spend that much.  I should have bought 2.  Now the current price is way out of my range.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I bought it a few days back, picked it up today. Springfield XDM Compact .45.*
> 
> *13 plus 1 or 9 plus 1 flush fit. I've owned a couple or four of these over the years, just always seem to find something else to trade it for.*
> 
> *The XD's ain't ever gonna win a beauty contest, but they shoot!*
> 
> *I put 50 rounds of various loads through it as soon as I got home and did an initial cleaning.*
> 
> *All that ugly disappears when you fire it!*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1061281*


I have considered an XD in 10mm, I just like to invest in American made guns these days.  I have a few foreign, but prefer American.  Wished Springfield would build those frames here.  I wonder if any type of importation ban would affect the ability of Springfield to get the frames from overseas?

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I don't know about you guys, but I wished I had Dub's firearm and supply budget....


----------



## killerv

Picked up a like new browning abolt micro medallian in 708 and a old school remington 514 22 this weekend.


----------



## Dub

Santa & Doug at Cameraland came through today...once again on super prices and fast delivery.


One going on the .44mag BlackHawk......the other going on the M77 .30'06.


















rosewood said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I wished I had Dub's firearm and supply budget....




Trust & believe that my budget is now balanced.  

The WANTS & NEEDS  columns have now depleted the allotted MEANS column.   


I know it seems like I've gone nuts.


Truth is....I'm working towards retirement which is a few years away.   I've been securing reloading gear & components to fuel the range trips and hunting that I plan on enjoying.   My plan was to follow in my Dad's footsteps and enjoy 3 range trips weekly and toss in some sporting clays and maybe some monthly league shooting for fun.

Budgeted some funds and plans for an actual man-cave to set up a place to work on guns.

I knew this would take me a few years to get it all done.

Well......some things have both slowed my roll....redirected me.....and hastened other aspects of the pre-retirement plans.




The arrival of COVID19 certainly put the brakes on some parts.

The summer of looting/rioting and calculated takedown of President Trump and the escalation of a socialist element taking hold of our government sorta altered plans, too.

The impact and anticipated turmoil of the Biden-Harris administration fueled my fires to get the guns I wanted as soon as possible......funds came from man-cave budget.

With the exception of three guns I have ordered...the ledger sheet is now zeroed out.

The long-range gear I was hoping to buy & man-cave plans are on indefinite hold....but the three guns on order are paid for at least.....just waiting on the build times to pass.


Temporary loading bench will now become permanent.

Gonna utilize the free space I have and make the best of it.


Hoping I can work some more overtime and save up and be ready to jump on primers when they become available again.  Got a few more years to work, Lord willing......and then my time will be spent 24/7 playing with the dogs, raising a new puppy or two.....and enjoying time at the range and in the woods......with a little fishing thrown in for good measure.



Biden-Harris-Beto can kiss my old & irritable butt. 










flynlow said:


> Bought my first 4" Springfield XD Mod 2 in .45 early last year. Impulse buy, pre-pandemic, pre-panic price. 13+1. Kinda big to conceal and the only time I open carry is if I have a jacket but it's a shooter for sure. I was considering selling until the dung hit the fan so now it's a keeper




A railed high capacity .45 makes for a great solution for home defense.

I'll bet it handles very well.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Santa & Doug at Cameraland came through today...once again on super prices and fast delivery.
> 
> 
> One going on the .44mag BlackHawk......the other going on the M77 .30'06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust & believe that my budget is now balanced.
> 
> The WANTS & NEEDS  columns have now depleted the allotted MEANS column.
> 
> 
> I know it seems like I've gone nuts.
> 
> 
> Truth is....I'm working towards retirement which is a few years away.   I've been securing reloading gear & components to fuel the range trips and hunting that I plan on enjoying.   My plan was to follow in my Dad's footsteps and enjoy 3 range trips weekly and toss in some sporting clays and maybe some monthly league shooting for fun.
> 
> Budgeted some funds and plans for an actual man-cave to set up a place to work on guns.
> 
> I knew this would take me a few years to get it all done.
> 
> Well......some things have both slowed my roll....redirected me.....and hastened other aspects of the pre-retirement plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival of COVID19 certainly put the brakes on some parts.
> 
> The summer of looting/rioting and calculated takedown of President Trump and the escalation of a socialist element taking hold of our government sorta altered plans, too.
> 
> The impact and anticipated turmoil of the Biden-Harris administration fueled my fires to get the guns I wanted as soon as possible......funds came from man-cave budget.
> 
> With the exception of three guns I have ordered...the ledger sheet is now zeroed out.
> 
> The long-range gear I was hoping to buy & man-cave plans are on indefinite hold....but the three guns on order are paid for at least.....just waiting on the build times to pass.
> 
> 
> Temporary loading bench will now become permanent.
> 
> Gonna utilize the free space I have and make the best of it.
> 
> 
> Hoping I can work some more overtime and save up and be ready to jump on primers when they become available again.  Got a few more years to work, Lord willing......and then my time will be spent 24/7 playing with the dogs, raising a new puppy or two.....and enjoying time at the range and in the woods......with a little fishing thrown in for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden-Harris-Beto can kiss my old & irritable butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A railed high capacity .45 makes for a great solution for home defense.
> 
> I'll bet it handles very well.





*Have to admire a man that makes the best of a bad (horrible) situation.*

*What little time I've been back on here you have worked hard at achieving the achievable, and been quite successful.*

*For what it's worth, I truly am proud for you and of your determination.  *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Have to admire a man that makes the best of a bad (horrible) situation.*
> 
> *What little time I've been back on here you have worked hard at achieving the achievable, and been quite successful.*
> 
> *For what it's worth, I truly am proud for you and of your determination.  *



Thank you, brother.

We each have to make the best of life.

If we wake up with breath in our lungs and ability to stand and stretch.....then great things are achievable.

Easy was never promised....nor were tomorrows.

Gotta smell the roses along the way and be grateful for experiencing a few thorns, too.


----------



## ChidJ

I'm right there with you @Dub . Every OT shift gets me closer to that next gun. And there is a cool one on the very near horizon... I don't have the brains to make money the smart way so I have to compensate by working more hours haha


----------



## Dub

ChidJ said:


> I'm right there with you @Dub . Every OT shift gets me closer to that next gun. And there is a cool one on the very near horizon... I don't have the brains to make money the smart way so I have to compensate by working more hours haha




Get'r'dun, man.      Gotta grind it out together.  


Looking forward to seeing what you are working on for your next one.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

ChidJ said:


> I'm right there with you @Dub . Every OT shift gets me closer to that next gun. And there is a cool one on the very near horizon... I don't have the brains to make money the smart way so I have to compensate by working more hours haha


That's pretty smart by my standards. 

We both work for an hourly rate.

I'll do just about anything my customers ask as long as they pay my rate.

In nearly 30 years as a consulting engineer,  I have "engineered", worked acad, installed piping, wired panels, managed installations, swept floors/mopped, took out the trash, unloaded trucks, ran pressure washers, dug ditches, built equipment skids, equipment hot-shot driver..  you name it, I've been paid for it.  Fixing what's "broken" and building stuff is often the most rewarding tasks.


----------



## rosewood

It is wise to use OT to buy toys and not to build your lifestyle.  Homes, vehicles, necessities etc should all be based on your base salary.  I have seen too many folks base their lifestyle on OT and then when OT is cut out, they are in trouble.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That's pretty smart by my standards.
> 
> We both work for an hourly rate.
> 
> I'll do just about anything my customers ask as long as they pay my rate.
> 
> In nearly 30 years as a consulting engineer,  I have "engineered", worked acad, installed piping, wired panels, managed installations, swept floors/mopped, took out the trash, unloaded trucks, ran pressure washers, dug ditches, built equipment skids, equipment hot-shot driver..  you name it, I've been paid for it.  Fixing what's "broken" and building stuff is often the most rewarding tasks.



I believe that is called work ethic.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

rosewood said:


> It is wise to use OT to buy toys and not to build your lifestyle.  Homes, vehicles, necessities etc should all be based on your base salary.  I have seen too many folks base their lifestyle on OT and then when OT is cut out, they are in trouble.
> 
> Rosewood


You are so right, but at some point you will need a bigger house and gun room to store your toys. 

?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

rosewood said:


> I believe that is called work ethic.


Blame my parents.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Went to our local hunting/fishing store the other day looking for ammo, none.  Walked out with a new 590M.  Owner called me at home an hour later wanting to buy back..


----------



## ChidJ

I know y'all would prefer pictures but I can't help it. I'm too excited. I've been blessed to finally be able to check a bucket list gun off the list. I just ordered a DT SRS A2 with a 300 WM kit. Hopefully after I get his all set up, I can get a few more calibers. 338LM, 6mm something, and 556. standby for pictures! Now I just need to find a 1000 yard range that allows magnums...


----------



## rosewood

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Blame my parents.


Exactly.  That is where you learn it from or don't..  Some kids learn on their own, but the odds go down quickly when the parents don't have it.


----------



## rosewood

Hooked On Quack said:


> Went to our local hunting/fishing store the other day looking for ammo, none.  Walked out with a new 590M.  Owner called me at home an hour later wanting to buy back..


Sounds like you maybe got a deal, at least what would be considered one in this climate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rosewood said:


> Sounds like you maybe got a deal, at least what would be considered one in this climate.




Soon as I walked in the store they were unboxing new guns.  Soon as he opened the 590 I bought.  Think he priced at the base model, this one has screw in chokes, heat deflector, and peep sights.  Been offered $200 more than I paid, never had the opportunity to profit on a brand new gun, not worth it to me


----------



## FlipKing

Picked up a Christensen Arms Ridgeline in 6.5cm yesterday. Excited to get some glass on it.


----------



## rosewood

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon as I walked in the store they were unboxing new guns.  Soon as he opened the 590 I bought.  Think he priced at the base model, this one has screw in chokes, heat deflector, and peep sights.  Been offered $200 more than I paid, never had the opportunity to profit on a brand new gun, not worth it to me


I would keep it.  Can't replace it for what you paid, probably not for $200 more in todays market.  Unless I was hard up for cash, I don't sell guns or ammo, or anything related unless it is something I just don't want anymore.


----------



## Nimrod71

Going to look at a Kimber K6 revolver today.  I have been thinking of one for a few weeks.  I have read about their smooth double action and if it as easy as they say I think I will bring one home.  Its good to see another good quality revolver on the market.  Since S & W doesn't seem to have the quality and feel of their old ones and I am not sold on the New Colts.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> Going to look at a Kimber K6 revolver today.  I have been thinking of one for a few weeks.  I have read about their smooth double action and if it as easy as they say I think I will bring one home.  Its good to see another good quality revolver on the market.  Since S & W doesn't seem to have the quality and feel of their old ones and I am not sold on the New Colts.




That Kimber revolver is very, very smooth. 

I try not to handle them too often in the stores.....just makes me mad that my other revolvers over the years didn't start out that smooth.

For what it's worth...they look sharp, too.

Looks like Kimber did their homework really well before getting into the wheelgun game.



Hopefully I'll soon have a good S&W customer service story to tell.....the ball is in my court now....they've sent the shipping label and info to get the gun back to them.  They were fast on their end once I filled out the 

Doesn't change the fact that it should have never left the factory that way.....and my numbskull self didn't notice the problem when inspecting the gun at my FFL. 

Hoping I can get free to get it dropped off at the shipping spot later today.

It's been a lesson learned to be more careful on that initial inspection...because they sure as heck aren't consistently doing so over at the ole S&W "Performance Center".


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## frankwright

I bought my wife a Ruger LCP II in .22lr and of course I had to take it to the range and be sure it was safe.
I fired four different types of ammo, two being HP's like CCI Mini Mags and two solid point.
100% reliable with everything. Me and a friend probably shot sixty rounds all together!


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> View attachment 1065370


So, you saying all there aren't any pretty women coming out of Austria?  Just Germany, Czech republic, Italy and Turkey?


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> That Kimber revolver is very, very smooth.
> 
> I try not to handle them too often in the stores.....just makes me mad that my other revolvers over the years didn't start out that smooth.
> 
> For what it's worth...they look sharp, too.
> 
> Looks like Kimber did their homework really well before getting into the wheelgun game.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll soon have a good S&W customer service story to tell.....the ball is in my court now....they've sent the shipping label and info to get the gun back to them.  They were fast on their end once I filled out the
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that it should have never left the factory that way.....and my numbskull self didn't notice the problem when inspecting the gun at my FFL.
> 
> Hoping I can get free to get it dropped off at the shipping spot later today.
> 
> It's been a lesson learned to be more careful on that initial inspection...because they sure as heck aren't consistently doing so over at the ole S&W "Performance Center".




*I have nothing but good things to say about S&W service. You can't buy as many new guns as I have in my life and not gotten to know about support.*

*Kimber service on the other hand, well let's just say I'll not bother them again.*


----------



## Jester896

just saw where 4.3M NICS checks were performed in Jan 2021 with 60% being first time buyers....someone is buying


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> So, you saying all there aren't any pretty women coming out of Austria?  Just Germany, Czech republic, Italy and Turkey?





Never in a million year would I make such statement.  

Womenz make the world go round.  Beautiful womenz make it spin faster. 

Just say the meme and figured I'd post it up....here since the normal spot is currently closed for for bidness on any posts due to some type of shenanigans.



For the record....I'm a GLOCK fan and can understand why so many people are fan-atics over them.  I get it.

Without GLOCK....think of all the guns that would have never been developed.

There wouldn't be an M&P series......or even the model that almost anyone, _almost_...can operate, the M&P EZ. 


Heap of respect for GLOCK.









chuckdog said:


> *I have nothing but good things to say about S&W service. You can't buy as many new guns as I have in my life and not gotten to know about support.*
> 
> *Kimber service on the other hand, well let's just say I'll not bother them again.*





Looking forward to getting some of that solid S&W service.   Getting the gun shipped back to them tomorrow.... I hope.  No such chance today.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> just saw where 4.3M NICS checks were performed in Jan 2021 with 60% being first time buyers....someone is buying
















Here's hoping they get some training with those new guns.....and don't let their ego/pride or ignorance get them killed or maimed.


----------



## Jester896

@Dub that doesn't include folks with permits...wonder what the real amount is...even with ammo in short supply at reasonable prices they are still buying.



Dub said:


> There wouldn't be an M&P series......or even the model that almost anyone, _almost_...can operate, the M&P EZ.



I actually went to the LGS and got one out of the case to see if it ran like I was sure it did.


----------



## Dub

True....the gun owner numbers are vast and continuing to grow.

No easy way to compile the actual totals for each month. 

Hopefully things will continue safely.    

As soon as rates of unintentional discharges and other morbidly stupid acts begin to rise......the idiots now in charge of our country will have more case study to support whatever corrupt argument they care to make. 


I will commend Ruger on their attempts to better educate new gun owners.   

Safe handling.  
Understanding the function.  
Demonstrating the competencies needed for proper use.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bought the rest of the parts to finish a carbine boomer thats been waiting to be built for a couple of years.

I won't be posting pics of it tho, but can't wait to put it through the paces.

Also sighted in a flir I've had for a while on a different super boomer.  Dang that's fun.  Can't wait till the weekend to terrorize some song dogs.  Gonna do it come hades or high water.


----------



## Gator89

Ordered a couple of Wranglers from Bud's yesterday, Stone Gray and Tungsten.


----------



## biggdogg

Added a Savage Axis II in .350 Legend and a Savage 10 in .22-250 to the safe in the last two months. Even managed to find some ammo to feed both of them. Only ammo I can't find that I truly need is some Hornady American Whitetail 2-3/4" 12 gauge slugs.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bought a couple rubber band guns.

That count?


----------



## chuckdog

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Bought a couple rubber band guns.
> 
> That count?



*To many, all you need is an index finger and thumb, so Yes Sir! *


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *To many, all you need is an index finger and thumb, so Yes Sir! *



some of us like the rifles better...I still have 2 of each ...so I'm set.


----------



## fishfryer

SC Hunter said:


> I bought one yesterday. Another .17 heavy barrel from a guy I know that bought it and has never shot it. I gave him $125 for it and now have 3 .17's ?? I walked in the house this morning with it and my wife looked at me and laughed and said I was ridiculous and went and made coffee. ??


That's almost a high five,good enough.


----------



## SC Hunter

fishfryer said:


> That's almost a high five,good enough.


She's about 95% trained up. She still gets snippy occasionally but she is a good girl. ?? she would stab with with a spork if she saw that! She is used to it though seriously. She know's turkey and deer season I'm going to hunt a good bit and I'll occasionally bring new guns home but just about anything she wants we make it happen. We do pretty good together.


----------



## fishfryer

SC Hunter said:


> She's about 95% trained up. She still gets snippy occasionally but she is a good girl. ?? she would stab with with a spork if she saw that! She is used to it though seriously. She know's turkey and deer season I'm going to hunt a good bit and I'll occasionally bring new guns home but just about anything she wants we make it happen. We do pretty good together.


Glad y'all got a good thing going on.


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester it looks like gun sales are slowing a little in our area.  But they are higher than is past normal years.  Demorats are a driving force in the gun and ammo business.  When they start talking of their plans to stop AR / Ak sales and magazines capacity regulations I expect gun and ammo sales will go through the roof.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I took my monthly ammo allowance and made another donation to GOA.

They want to take your guns and ammo.

Duck and turkey hunters wakeup!  This time they are eyeing your Browning autoloader too.


----------



## rosewood

Picked up a 10/22 last week from Academy.  It had came in on the truck that AM.  Came with a Viridian 3-9x40 scope.  Wood stock.  Hard case with Ruger stamped on it.  Wanted to go shoot this weekend, but was too rainy for my taste.  $329.99 - 5% Academy credit card discount.  More than I wanted to pay, but a good deal in the current market and the only one I could find locally like I wanted.

I looked at a 15-22, but the receiver was plastic which I didn't like.  Also, I figure the 10/22 will have a better chance of surviving any of Biden's executive orders than one that looks like an "assault rifle".

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Picked up a 10/22 last week from Academy.  It had came in on the truck that AM.  Came with a Viridian 3-9x40 scope.  Wood stock.  Hard case with Ruger stamped on it.  Wanted to go shoot this weekend, but was too rainy for my taste.  $329.99 - 5% Academy credit card discount.  More than I wanted to pay, but a good deal in the current market and the only one I could find locally like I wanted.
> 
> I looked at a 15-22, but the receiver was plastic which I didn't like.  Also, I figure the 10/22 will have a better chance of surviving any of Biden's executive orders than one that looks like an "assault rifle".
> 
> Rosewood


I never got into the tactical .22s. To me a .22?should be light and sleek, not anymore bulky or weigh more than necessary. That 10/22 with a 25 round mag will be just as tactical as any .22 and have tons of aftermarket support.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I never got into the tactical .22s. To me a .22?should be light and sleek, not anymore bulky or weigh more than necessary. That 10/22 with a 25 round mag will be just as tactical as any .22 and have tons of aftermarket support.


I never cared for the 10/22 myself.  I have had a Marlin 60 since I was about 14 or so and could always hit about anything with it when my eyes were still young.  When I shot someone else's 10/22 I hated the sites and didn't like the feel.  However, being you can get 25+ rounds mags for it and you are limited with the Marlin, I figured now would be a good time to invest in the Ruger.  I may leave the scope on it or go with a red dot, so the sites will be a moot point.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I never cared for the 10/22 myself.  I have had a Marlin 60 since I was about 14 or so and could always hit about anything with it when my eyes were still young.  When I shot someone else's 10/22 I hated the sites and didn't like the feel.  However, being you can get 25+ rounds mags for it and you are limited with the Marlin, I figured now would be a good time to invest in the Ruger.  I may leave the scope on it or go with a red dot, so the sites will be a moot point.
> 
> Rosewood


I was never a 10/22 fan myself. They aren’t nearly as accurate out of the box as a Marlin or many other semi-auto .22s. They are field accurate and have aftermarket parts that let you turn them into some pretty good shooters. There used to be a guy on rimfirecentral.com that would set the barrel back and recut the chamber for a really fair price. He did one for me and it went from a 1.25” @ 50 to a .75” gun. The replacement trigger Ruger sells is a very worthwhile upgrade at a reasonable cost.


----------



## killerv

good luck finding a ruger drop in for 50 these days, I've seen bx's bring well over 100 bucks recently. Heck, I just sold a metal trigger group for 170 on ebay. Crazy.

One word for the 10/22....kidd


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> Not a huge fan of them myself. Bought the 50yr anniversary edition, gave it to my son, then inherited another just like it when my dad died. He liked mine so much when I bought it he ran out and bought one too. They both have the fiber optic sights which to me are far superior to the standard irons. I believe Williams sells an aftermarket version too. A quick drop-in trigger replacement like bullgator mentioned is well worth the $50. As for the mags, if you really want to pack it full of rounds check out the GSG 110 rd drum if you can find one.


I ordered a couple of the BX-25 mags from Brownells.  I think it was like $43+tax for the pair.  Will leave the trigger alone until I shoot it and determine if it is a problem for me or not.  I bought it more for plinking and emergencies than bullseye shooting.  Will have to see.

Rosewood


----------



## NWS

rosewood said:


> I never cared for the 10/22 myself.  I have had a Marlin 60 since I was about 14 or so and could always hit about anything with it when my eyes were still young.  When I shot someone else's 10/22 I hated the sites and didn't like the feel.  However, being you can get 25+ rounds mags for it and you are limited with the Marlin, I figured now would be a good time to invest in the Ruger.  I may leave the scope on it or go with a red dot, so the sites will be a moot point.
> 
> Rosewood


Here is the 10/22 that I love. The Deluxe Sporter Carbine with the Fingergroove Stock. These were a limited run by Ruger only for a few years in the late 1960’s early 70.


----------



## rosewood

Dang, you guys trying to spend my money for me.....


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Dang, you guys trying to spend my money for me.....


We may as well, we ran out of ours.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> We may as well, we ran out of ours.


I really don't need any help.


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought a ruger 10-22 several years ago and then bought a hogue stock for it off a guy here on the swap and shop as a ruger 10-22 stock with thoughts of making it a heavy barrel fun little target gun. I bought a Shilen barrel I believe it was from Brownell's for it and put it all together up until stock install time. The stock is for a magnum research rifle and does not fit the 10-22. That rifle is still in the safe and used to get shot pretty regular in its orginal iron sight form. I wore out a 10-22 growing up, I don't have a clue how many rounds it shot. 

If anybody needs a magnum research hogue stock let me know we can work out a deal of some sort. I won't ever use it.


----------



## SC Hunter

Oh I came here to say that I bought my oldest stepson a 870 the other day in 20 gauge. He likes mine that I turkey hunt with and I was not about to give him mine.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I didn't buy one today, but I sure wanted to.  Ga Gun Store in Gainesville had a Henry Big Boy with the color case hardened receiver, octagon barrel, and chambered in 45LC.  
OH BOY! did I want that gun.


----------



## chuckdog

NE GA Pappy said:


> I didn't buy one today, but I sure wanted to.  Ga Gun Store in Gainesville had a Henry Big Boy with the color case hardened receiver, octagon barrel, and chambered in 45LC.
> OH BOY! did I want that gun.




*I handled my first a couple of weeks back at Southern Gun in Bowdon. I have to admit it was mighty appealing until I looked at the price. Around $900 I think?

Regardless of price it is a beautiful piece. Other than shooting one of their entry level .22 lever carbines 15+- years ago I simply don't have any first hand experience with Henry products. With hindsight I likely passed on one that deserved more consideration.   *


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> Picked up a 10/22 last week from Academy.  It had came in on the truck that AM.  Came with a Viridian 3-9x40 scope.  Wood stock.  Hard case with Ruger stamped on it.  Wanted to go shoot this weekend, but was too rainy for my taste.  $329.99 - 5% Academy credit card discount.  More than I wanted to pay, but a good deal in the current market and the only one I could find locally like I wanted.
> 
> I looked at a 15-22, but the receiver was plastic which I didn't like.  Also, I figure the 10/22 will have a better chance of surviving any of Biden's executive orders than one that looks like an "assault rifle".
> 
> Rosewood




*Back around New Years I bought one of the base model 10/22's at Academy. No great bargain @ $229 and tax, but I didn't own a 22 with more than a 9+1 tube magazine. At that time I couldn't find a used beater for much less.*

*It's still as is. I wiped it down, cleaned the bore and sat in the safe. I already had a couple of extra 10 round mags, and picked a pair of the 25's up too.*

*I've owned a couple of the heavy barrel target models that shot great. Never had a standard model that was too impressive accuracy wise, but never had one that wasn't reliable.*


----------



## Nimrod71

I like the Ruger 10-22's for what they are.  From the box they do need some work but that gives you something to work on and spend your allowance on.   I have two, one my boat and fishing rifle has really been through the mill, it was underwater in the boat for 3 weeks one time, when I got it out and changed the ammo it shot just fine.  I have had that rifle for over 30 years and it is in my duck boat today.  The other one I bought about 10 years ago and I just got it to have, it was a good buy for $125 new in the box.  Like others have said the biggest problem I see with the rifles is the trigger but then the the regular rifle is not sold as a target rifle.  I like Marlins to.


----------



## killerv

NWS said:


> Here is the 10/22 that I love. The Deluxe Sporter Carbine with the Fingergroove Stock. These were a limited run by Ruger only for a few years in the late 1960’s early 70. View attachment 1066952




I would love to have a finger grooved one, I've never seen one in person.


----------



## killerv

rosewood said:


> Dang, you guys trying to spend my money for me.....




10/22s can get you in trouble, I picked up a beech stocked stainless sporter used, was just gonna be a truck gun.

Next thing you know, green mountain fluted barrel, brimstone teir 2 trigger, kidd and volquartzen bolt and charging kits, pillar and action bedded. Stripped the painted receiver and clear lacquered it. Sparkly paint job, I've since painted it metallic black. This thing is a shooter!


----------



## rosewood

killerv said:


> 10/22s can get you in trouble, I picked up a beech stocked stainless sporter used, was just gonna be a truck gun.
> 
> Next thing you know, green mountain fluted barrel, brimstone teir 2 trigger, kidd and volquartzen bolt and charging kits, pillar and action bedded. Stripped the painted receiver and clear lacquered it. Sparkly paint job, I've since painted it metallic black. This thing is a shooter!



You must have mentioned the purchase on this forum and everyone started telling you about the available upgrades....


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> You must have mentioned the purchase on this forum and everyone started telling you about the available upgrades....


----------



## killerv

naw, but


rosewood said:


> You must have mentioned the purchase on this forum and everyone started telling you about the available upgrades....



naw, been into 10/22s for awhile now, they are hard to leave stock for most.

I'd definitely do a trigger upgrade though, makes it a whole different rifle. The bx, at old prices was great for the money, the kidd drop in kit is probably my best feeling trigger, the brimstone tier 2 service on a factory trigger is just a hair behind the kidd kit.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

chuckdog said:


> *I handled my first a couple of weeks back at Southern Gun in Bowdon. I have to admit it was mighty appealing until I looked at the price. Around $900 I think?View attachment 1067108*
> 
> *Regardless of price it is a beautiful piece. Other than shooting one of their entry level .22 lever carbines 15+- years ago I simply don't have any first hand experience with Henry products. With hindsight I likely passed on one that deserved more consideration.   *


I have 4 Henry's and that exact rifle in 357mag.

They are without a doubt my favorites.


----------



## killerv

flynlow said:


> Just curious...what scope are you using? Seems decent affordable silver scopes are very limited in availability.



that was a weaver v7 that came with it when I bought it used, It has since been replaced with a nikon rimfire 3-9.


----------



## bilgerat

I traded for this the other day, 2012/13 production colt LE6920 still new in the box.


----------



## ilbcnu

just arrived. New in the box 1970 winchester model 64 cowboy commemorative never fired. For the new grandson


----------



## chuckdog

bilgerat said:


> I traded for this the other day, 2012/13 production colt LE6920 still new in the box. View attachment 1067154




*I have one that I picked up new in 2011. It's likely to have a just over 100 rounds through it.*

*Up until just recently I was way too deep into it. Now I can feel like it was a bargain. *


----------



## bilgerat

ilbcnu said:


> just arrived. New in the box 1970 winchester model 64 cowboy commemorative never fired. For the new grandsonView attachment 1067163


WOW, thats cool


----------



## pacecars

Trying to replace one I shouldn’t have sold. Just bought a White Rifles Super 91 .504 muzzle loader. Never should have gotten rid of the one I had several years ago. Excellent shooters with big heavy conical bullets.


----------



## bullethead

A Win Model 88 .308 and a Ruger 96/44


----------



## heggy

Purchased an 03A3 to compliment my Garand.


----------



## pacecars

pacecars said:


> Trying to replace one I shouldn’t have sold. Just bought a White Rifles Super 91 .504 muzzle loader. Never should have gotten rid of the one I had several years ago. Excellent shooters with big heavy conical bullets.



Well that one fell through so I found one in .451 and bought it instead!


----------



## GregoryB.

Just purchased an Unfired Mint in box Ruger #1 V in 25-06 and still have enough cash from a few gun sales to buy another gun. I love gun shopping. Now to locate some brass and dies. Off to the post office to mail out the money and let the wait begin for delivery.


----------



## lonewolf247

Well, I’ve always have had a pretty good collection of rifles and scopes but it’s been a while since I’ve bought a pistol.

I think it’s been about 35 years since I have bought one actually. It was a Ruger Security Six. I can’t even find .357 Mag ammo for it right now.

This time I bought a Browning Buck Mark. I wanted something in semi-auto that I could afford to shoot a lot.

I don’t have as much ammo as I’d like, but at least I have about 4000 rounds of .22LR. Haven’t had a chance to shoot it yet, so hopefully soon.


----------



## bilgerat

Dang I gotta stay off those gun auctions sites, spending My stimulus check before they even approve them, 
Just bought this 1951 waffle top  Marlin 336A in 35 Remington . Cant wait to add it to My Marlin collection.


----------



## bullgator

bilgerat said:


> Dang I gotta stay off those gun auctions sites, spending My stimulus check before they even approve them,
> Just bought this 1951 waffle top  Marlin 336A in 35 Remington . Cant wait to add it to My Marlin collection.View attachment 1068900


That’s a beauty


----------



## bilgerat

bullgator said:


> That’s a beauty


thanks, now I gotta find some ammo


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

bilgerat said:


> thanks, now I gotta find some ammo


Let me know if you find any.

  Been on the search for 35 rem for 4 months +.  Down to the last 5 or 6 boxes.

My son is enjoying (trying to anyways) his inherited marlin 336 in 35 rem.

Fun fun gun to shoot.


----------



## pacecars

My White Rifle arrived in the mail at my house yesterday along with the scope I ordered! As soon as the rings get here I see good times ahead


----------



## pacecars

Well crap! I did it again. I just called and put a new 6” Colt Python on layaway.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Well crap! I did it again. I just called and put a new 6” Colt Python on layaway.



Excellent !!!


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Well crap! I did it again. I just called and put a new 6” Colt Python on layaway.


There are much worse addictions you could have...


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> There are much worse addictions you could have...



Truth spoken !!!


----------



## GregoryB.

Just picked up my unfired 1998 Ruger #1V in 25-06. Now to decide on which Leupold to put on it. Now that I have a chronograph I will try out the custom dials.


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> Just picked up my unfired 1998 Ruger #1V in 25-06. Now to decide on which Leupold to put on it. Now that I have a chronograph I will try out the custom dials.View attachment 1070206



Heck yeah !!!!  


Bull barreled tack driver right there.


You are going to be mighty pleased with that one.


----------



## GregoryB.

The wood looks a lot better in person than it does in the photo. I like the heavier gun .A little more weight than my #1 B's. Forearm seems fatter and flatter on the bottom for shooting off sand bags. Need to find some dies and brass now too.


----------



## chuckdog

pacecars said:


> Well crap! I did it again. I just called and put a new 6” Colt Python on layaway.



*I had one tempting me yesterday.*

*The same with a Performance Center 629.*

*Even though I mostly carry and rely on autoloaders now, I'm still a revolver guy.*


----------



## Gator89

Charter Arms 22 mag w/ 3 inch barrel.


----------



## Dub




----------



## pacecars

Good Lord I think the addiction is worse. I have been searching for a Steyr-Mannlicher Model S in 8x68S ( don’t ask me why but it is something I lusted after in their catalogs in the 70s when I was but a small lad) when I came across this in the exact configuration I want but in 9.3x64. I don’t need it but it sure has me tempted. https://www.gunbroker.com/item/893501923


----------



## rosewood

Picked up a CVA Scout takedown in .300 BLK with 16.5" threaded barrel Saturday.  Price was a little more than I wanted to pay, but was not out of line.  Loaded up some rounds for it yesterday and have to mount a scope to develop loads with.  Now have to find time to make it to the range.  Not real sure why I bought it other than I have a fetish for break action guns.  Don't know why.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I know, no pics, it didn't happen.  Here u go.  Will use the weaver to develop loads then put the red dot on it after that.


30.5" overall, 32.5" with the linear muzzle brake i just happened to have lying around.


----------



## Steven037

Carry a Glock as my ccw everyday but I really love shooting these 1911s. Should pair well with my 10mm TRP Operator. Edited to show it with the 10mm


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Carry a Glock as my ccw everyday but I really love shooting these 1911s. Should pair well with my 10mm TRP Operator. View attachment 1070984View attachment 1070985


















Well done.      I'll be that one is a sweet shooter.


----------



## Para Bellum

No guns today but another suppressor is out of prison and at home today.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> View attachment 1071105
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1071106


Some Memes I have to download, this is 2 of them.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Some Memes I have to download, this is 2 of them.



I should apologize....I have nothing but respect for Glock pistolas.    I've owned them in 9mm, .45acp, 10mm and 40s&w.    Never once had a misfire or failure to feed.  Not once.  

Never had one breakdown or fail me in any way, shape or form.

That being said I just have never been inspired to hang onto them for some reason.  At present, I have one polymer gun, a P365.    I don't know what it is.  

I guess the older I get the more I prefer steel & alloy framed guns....and especially accurate guns (not that any of my Glocks weren't)......and especially 1911 pistols in 4"-6". 

It's a personal preference and in no way do I feel it should be taken as advice to others.  It is simply what this middle-aged hombre likes.  I'm mighty fond of the good old 1911.  It's my horse and I'm ridding it until I'm too old to ride.....then I'll limp around with one on my hip.


----------



## rosewood

I ain't quite as old as Dub, but I have been a 1911 fan most of my firearm owning life.  Do own 1 Glock, just because, but it sits in safe and I really don't care to shoot it.  I have multiple 1911s.  I probably own more S&W 3rd gens than anything else though.  They are "all metal".

Rosewood


----------



## ChidJ

I've got a couple of 1911s but they are too doggone heavy for me to carry and I have no interest in competing with them so they remain a small part of my collection.

That being said, there is nothing that can touch the classy vibes of American steel and sex appeal chambered in 45 ACP

Edit: That pokemon/clint meme maded me actually laugh out loud


----------



## pacecars

I am trying to resist but there is a Savage 99 RS that is calling my name and getting louder and louder


----------



## Dub

Last November I sold off a few long guns that I never shot anymore and had no plans of shooting (magnums & such) with shoulder replacement overdue & looming.

Took the proceeds and forwarded it to my favorite gun dealer who put in a custom order for something that will get shot often.....a gun that's been on my bucket list for 20 years, but other hunting guns & scopes always ate up the budget. 

Options were mostly identical to the UTC he ordered for me a year ago. Been a great carry gun. 


A few months passed.


It arrived today.....somewhere amidst all the oil is a blued pistola.









This one is my only .45 with adj rear.  






Chose fiber optic for the front.  Just not much of a fan of night sights on the range.  My eyes do better with this type.  Quick, easy & cheap to replace the rods whenever a color change is wanted or if a rod breaks somehow. 











20 lpi checkering on front strap & deep magwell that works with even the thickest base pads I generally use. 













I gotta quit fooling around and get my dang press up & running quickly. Keeping these .45's fed is gonna take some doing.


----------



## Steven037

Man Dub. That thing is pretty. Jealous for sure. Can’t wait for a range report.


----------



## pacecars

I couldn’t resist. Savage 99 RS .300 Savage made in 1941


----------



## chuckdog

pacecars said:


> I couldn’t resist. Savage 99 RS .300 Savage made in 1941
> View attachment 1072515




*Truly a game changing instant classic. It's a shame cost put them to rest before their 100 birthday.  *


----------



## pacecars

Paid more than I really wanted to but they don’t come around in that condition very often. It will make a trip to the range and the woods on a few occasions when the weather is right


----------



## GregoryB.

That Savage 99 is nice. Been looking at those myself. I want it in 300 Savage too, just because.


----------



## Knotmuch

I bought a S&W shield from the local PS yesterday.


----------



## Jester896

Came close...a 7x64 Brenneke cambering in a 700BDL...$2500 backed me up a little...had plenty of ammo too

Came close again with a S&W Sheild EZ in 9mm too...have to wait a couple of days to even look...wondering if the TS in the part # is for Thumb Safety...I should pass...I hear they are really hard to operate


----------



## pacecars

To top off the Savage and Colt Python, John Powers called today and said he was starting on my Ruger!


----------



## menhadenman

I caved to the new 1:8 twist Hells Canyon Long Range in 7 mag. 180+ bullets here I come!


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman  go ahead and get a 28 Nosler and shoot 190s


----------



## pacecars

I have got to stay off Gunbroker! And away from some of these enablers that I won’t name


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have got to stay off Gunbroker! And away from some of these enablers that I won’t name




Speaking of which....you are a bad influence yourself......flinging 10mm cravings......they are contagious. 



Just kidding.   I was already eat up with respect for the cartridge.  I just never gave it much thought for a wheelgun until thinking about a post you made a while back.


Got the gears turning about wheel guns in 10mm.  .Seemed like a good thing to have since it's a common caliber to what I'm set up for and it can also run .40s&w. which I have a pile of brass for as well. 

A while back I put a M610 on layaway.  Paid it off and picked it up today. 


Trigger pull feels great...no surprises there.  S&W does a good job on that part...yet the continue to put the infernal locks on it.  Dumbest thing ever.  I'll be pulling & plugging that crap as soon as I get a chance.   

Another thing S&W is lax on is finish.  They should spend some time at a buffing station before they tossed 'em in the boxes. Surface finish looks like garbage compared to what Ruger is doing.  S&W should take lessons.....but ultimately it is my fault for supporting them with a purchase. 


A few range trips to ensure it's good to go and then I'll plug the Hillary Hole and then polish it up with some Mother's & then hit it with Renaissance Wax.


----------



## pacecars

I do love a 10mm. Got a call from John Powers that he is starting my gun. It is the 10mm/.38-40 convertible on an Old Model Flat Top .357 and he will be adding one of Ronnie Wells smaller Brass Bisley frames


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I do love a 10mm. Got a call from John Powers that he is starting my gun. It is the 10mm/.38-40 convertible on an Old Model Flat Top .357 and he will be adding one of Ronnie Wells smaller Brass Bisley frames




Mighty intrigued to see this one develop.


----------



## snuffy

Road trip to Barrow's Friday. Been looking for a 22 to replace the ones I gave to my grandsons.
I like shorter barreled handguns and Browning website said they haven't made this model with the 4 inch barrel  since 2016


----------



## Dub

snuffy said:


> Road trip to Barrow's Friday. Been looking for a 22 to replace the ones I gave to my grandsons.
> I like shorter barreled handguns and Browning website said they haven't made this model with the 4 inch barrel  since 2016View attachment 1073293



Yes sir, indeed.

Those have sweet triggers and are very reliable.   Nice feeling grip for a variety of hand sizes.   You are going to really enjoy that one,


----------



## frankwright

Yep, Uncle Joe's check was burning a hole in my pocket. I was at AmChar Gun range in McDonough for the monthly Glock match and was perusing the gun counters.
They give Blue Label law Enforcement prices to all veterans so it was too good of a deal to pass up especially since I had a $50 gift card from the range.

This is a 9mm MOS (Red Dot Ready) Glock 17 size frame with a Glock 19 sized slide. It came with Ameriglo Night Sights and three magazines. 
I have a 19X which is close to the same gun and there is something about the balance of this gun makes it a dream to shoot!
Since it is a competition gun I have ordered a Timney trigger for it!


----------



## Nimrod71

i like that 9mm Glock 45, but it confuses people.


----------



## pacecars

Nimrod71 said:


> i like that 9mm Glock 45, but it confuses people.



Try telling people you have a S&W 357PD Airlite .41 Mag


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Yep, Uncle Joe's check was burning a hole in my pocket. I was at AmChar Gun range in McDonough for the monthly Glock match and was perusing the gun counters.
> They give Blue Label law Enforcement prices to all veterans so it was too good of a deal to pass up especially since I had a $50 gift card from the range.
> 
> This is a 9mm MOS (Red Dot Ready) Glock 17 size frame with a Glock 19 sized slide. It came with Ameriglo Night Sights and three magazines.
> I have a 19X which is close to the same gun and there is something about the balance of this gun makes it a dream to shoot!
> Since it is a competition gun I have ordered a Timney trigger for it!




Very nice.

That thing is going to be super slick and fast out of a holster and larger grip will have you super steady for the red dot to work it's magic.

I'll bet Timney did their homework on that sweet trigger you'll drop in.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> i like that 9mm Glock 45, but it confuses people.


Yeah, i always think model 21 when someone says 45.


----------



## rosewood

Who the heck came up with glock gen x.  I mean it is the 5th gen.  X means 10


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Who the heck came up with glock gen x.  I mean it is the 5th gen.  X means 10




    Yep. 



I don't know, either. 





Makes me wonder if the folks from Austria that came over to establish their facility in Georgia....lived here long enough to become confused over the way Americans behave. 

Perhaps these once clear-headed Austrians became more acclimated with our culture or, more accurately,  the current _lack_ of culture.

Austrians got woke and then began naming their product line. 9mm identify as model 45's.  19X are 9mm that identify as 9's...but have the x-factor ?


Some 1911 lovers will cry foul and fling a fit if a 1911 has front cocking serrations.  Glock got woke and began putting them on their new guns.


----------



## pacecars

Maybe they want to sell them to Generation Xers?


----------



## Dub

I'm not getting any younger.....and I'll be 8-10 months older before the gun I "bought" yesterday arrives. Mailed the deposit last week.   The order goes in today. 

It's another bucket list pistola. 

Nighthawk Custom.  Falcon government with a few enhancements that I'll appreciate over the years.

I have no idea what curveballs and rollercoasters lay ahead over the next year....but that will be a nice bright spot to look forward to.


----------



## Nimrod71

Since I haven't been able to fine ammo for the new rifles I wanted and the money was burning a hole in my pocket, really my wife put in for new floor covering, carpet of all things.  I went out and bought a new Tohatsu 30 h.pl motor.  Now I am sure ammo will start springing up everywhere and rifles will get cheaper.  But I am still planning on getting either a 6.5 PRC or a 6.8 Western, hay, they may come up with something better soon and I'll add that to my list.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> or a 6.8 Western, hay, they may come up with something better soon and I'll add that to my list.



Seen this ammo on the shelves at Bass Pro and Academy on occasion.  Might better grab a few boxes before you buy the gun to be safe.


----------



## pacecars

I have one custom starting that I am waiting on the bill for and put the Python and Savage both on layaway. I really need to stop but I can’t help it.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have one custom starting that I am waiting on the bill for and put the Python and Savage both on layaway. I really need to stop but I can’t help it.




I understand.    

I also have two layaways in progress now. 



 I'll stop when I quit carrying about shooting and such.  Lord willing that will be a long time from now.


----------



## Jester896

OH MAN! I came real close...a J.P. Sauer 100 Classic...wood is outta this world...in 6.5 Needmoor...trigger is set from the factory @ 2.65#


----------



## marlin

I picked a new ruger mk 4 yesterday. Hope to get a chance to try it out in the next day or two.


----------



## frankwright

Glock uses patent numbers for their pistols which makes some really confusing numbers.
The Glock 17 holds 17 rounds. The Glock 19 holds 15 so it should have been a Glock 15 but noooo, it was the 19th patent so it is a G19.
The G45 should be .45, the G40 should be .40 cal, not 10mm!


----------



## GregoryB.

Just put a Ruger #1A in 7mm -08 on order. Now I need to get some reloading supplies ordered.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Glock uses patent numbers for their pistols which makes some really confusing numbers.
> The Glock 17 holds 17 rounds. The Glock 19 holds 15 so it should have been a Glock 15 but noooo, it was the 19th patent so it is a G19.
> The G45 should be .45, the G40 should be .40 cal, not 10mm!











One thing is for certain......the time to grab any additional spare Glock mags that we may want for the next few years....is right now today....not tomorrow. 


Glock makes the best mags I've tried with their guns.  They have always worked well for me.  Zero issues. I've abused them and they still run hard and well. 

Much respect for what they've done with the Glock pistolas. The little small refinements over the years have been welcome.

For instance...I'm a 4-sammich eating fella with big paws.  Them knocking off those annoying finger groves really helped me be able to get into the models previously only hobbits would enjoy.    Namely, the G26 & G19.

I'll have a G19 or two forever.   My favorite Glock...once they allowed it to fit my paw.


----------



## rosewood

I could probably stand one if it had a different grip angle.  I hate pointing over my target and having to aim down to hit something.


----------



## marlin

GregoryB. said:


> Just put a Ruger #1A in 7mm -08 on order. Now I need to get some reloading supplies ordered.


GregoryB, I bought one like that 3 years ago. Had a friend load some 140gr ballistic tips for me. It will average 1/2 in or less if I do my part. I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## GregoryB.

marlin said:


> GregoryB, I bought one like that 3 years ago. Had a friend load some 140gr ballistic tips for me. It will average 1/2 in or less if I do my part. I think you will be happy with your purchase.


Marlin, just ordered some brass from Powder Valley to complete everything I need to load for this gun. I have 140gr NBT's on hand, use them in a couple other calibers. Thinking of a Leupold VX-3HD in 2x8 to top it with. Will be used in the woods with 100 yard long shot.


----------



## SC Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> Marlin, just ordered some brass from Powder Valley to complete everything I need to load for this gun. I have 140gr NBT's on hand, use them in a couple other calibers. Thinking of a Leupold VX-3HD in 2x8 to top it with. Will be used in the woods with 100 yard long shot.


Funny you say that I just ordered some 7mm-08 brass from Powder Valley as well. I've got some NBT's on the way and I'll drop them off with my guy and get it all put together. I've got 120 243 brass and some partitions I need to get him to put together as well.


----------



## GregoryB.

SC Hunter said:


> Funny you say that I just ordered some 7mm-08 brass from Powder Valley as well. I've got some NBT's on the way and I'll drop them off with my guy and get it all put together. I've got 120 243 brass and some partitions I need to get him to put together as well.


I have 100 243 that I am going to load some 100gr partitions in. Powder Valley has been my go to source lately for brass.


----------



## Dub

100gr Partition from that 243 gonna turn the lights out on 'em and good @GregoryB.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> 100gr Partition from that 243 gonna turn the lights out on 'em and good @GregoryB.


I had thoughts of choking my black lab to sleep a while back when I got home from work and found the midway box torn open and partitions laying in the yard. I found all 100 partitions somehow. Thankfully the grass was short!


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> I had thoughts of choking my black lab to sleep a while back when I got home from work and found the midway box torn open and partitions laying in the yard. I found all 100 partitions somehow. Thankfully the grass was short!


Ahh come on man, he was just as excited about the box of partitions as you were...


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I had thoughts of choking my black lab to sleep a while back when I got home from work and found the midway box torn open and partitions laying in the yard. I found all 100 partitions somehow. Thankfully the grass was short!




 



Wow.....cuz was hongry. 





I've heard of dogs eating Glocks......but never the bullets that went in 'em.


----------



## SC Hunter

@rosewood and @Dub I walked up and said "Sadie, what is in your mouth???" She just looked at me and spit out a half chewed nosler box. I looked around and saw little 
beautiful copper 6mm babies laying around. My yellow lab mix put his head down and walked over to the steps and laid down and ignored me. Sadie the black lab just hung her head, I have such a connection with those two that I can give them a cross look and they know without a word being said. They really are great dogs but anything important gets sent to my parents house or the neighbors. haha


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> @rosewood and @Dub I walked up and said "Sadie, what is in your mouth???" She just looked at me and spit out a half chewed nosler box. I looked around and saw little
> beautiful copper 6mm babies laying around. My yellow lab mix put his head down and walked over to the steps and laid down and ignored me. Sadie the black lab just hung her head, I have such a connection with those two that I can give them a cross look and they know without a word being said. They really are great dogs but anything important gets sent to my parents house or the neighbors. haha



One of those times when you wanted to laugh....but couldn't let 'em see you condoning their behavior. 


Awesome is the bond when the dogs are family members.


----------



## GregoryB.

One of my horses will destroy any package left in the yard.


----------



## Dub

In high school I worked for a furniture store delivering furniture. 

In college I worked for a package delivery courier.

Making those deliveries to people's homes put me in some interesting situations.  Dogs that didn't appreciate me being there being one of them.

I found that not all dogs respond to kindness, calm and reasoning. Found out quicklike.  



It made some lasting impressions for certain.


One that comes to mind is a pair of Rottweilers who appeared to be fire breathing beasts that were about to destroy me.....until this itty bitty old lady stepped out and said something to them.  Those savage beasts instantly changed their demeanor and went to her side and licked her hands and sat down at her side.....with eyes wide on me and just waiting for the go-words to eat my soul. 


It was an amazing experience that I'm glad to have witnessed.  Well trained beautiful &  regal animals pleasing their person....protecting their person.

Discipline, trust and love.  


There should be a patron Saint to delivery folks......they sure need it in some of the situations they are put in.





I'll have our lapdogs hemmed up today as delivery folks drop off some fun  stuff to the house today and tomorrow.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub my yellow mutt lab mix is like that. I found him on the side of the road in bad shape as a puppy and took him home. He listens to every word I say and minds amazingly. I spent so much time with him as a puppy and it shows. He had a little bed in the front seat of my truck and went everywhere I went and still does alot of the time. I can tell him to come, sit, stay and watch them when somebody pulls up and he will sit right by me eyes locked in. He hates anybody that comes around if my wife or the kids are outside. The other dogs listen but ol Charlie is my once in a lifetime dog for sure. Okay back to the gun buying.


----------



## Jester896

Snap!
New Model Super Blackhawk 7 1/2" 
little bit of marking on cylinder no etching on the top strap


----------



## Dub

Beautiful blue Blackhawk there, @Jester896


----------



## chuckdog

*I shoot a lot of plastique stuff, but nothing else compares with the pleasure of shooting the single action revolvers.*


----------



## Jester896

@Dub it kinda looks like this one was made in '73.  the ser # is about 6K from the starting number.  It has been fired but it is hard for me to believe it was more that a box through it.  There are no marks from firing on the top strap or crane.

never really wanted one...but something about this one spoke to me


----------



## chuckdog

*Beware the Squared Off Trigger Guard with heavy loads!*

*"Sanguine Digito Cave"*


----------



## chuckdog

*When a much younger man I shot more heavy loads from a SBH than everything else combined. Even with my bad hands I'd buy another one today if they weren't priced so high. I keep thinking about one in .454 Casull, but I know I don't need to be shooting anything that bucks like a .44 Mag etc now.*

*That revolver will withstand a ton of hot heavy loads without so much as a whimper.*

*Today I'm cautious to even tell many of the load combinations. Most folks probably wouldn't believe them anyway.*

*I went through a lot of hard cast 260 and 300 grain bullets. No telling how many pounds of W296/H110, and a fair amount of Alliant 2400.*

*I had a friend and shooting buddy that said more than once, "You need a football helmet on when firing those!" Funny, I never acted near as foolish with bottleneck cartridges.*

*If you have the inclination, a new set of target springs are easy to install.*

*I recommend removing and putting a dab of blue locktite on all the screws. *

*I loved it! The Lord looks after this fool.*


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *"Sanguine Digito Cave"*



Lo siento, pero *yo no hablo español* 
but it sounds like I need to watch out for my fingers


----------



## HarryO45

PCC in 9mm, Glock mag


----------



## Jester896

HarryO45 said:


> PCC in 9mm, Glock mag


does the receiver have a distressed finish?  or is it a glare?


----------



## Ray357

HarryO45 said:


> PCC in 9mm, Glock magView attachment 1075080


Black gun bad.


----------



## HarryO45

Jester896 said:


> does the receiver have a distressed finish?  or is it a glare?


yea it is somewhat distressed.
Berserker... iron city rifle works


----------



## Jester896

I remember seeing someone with a long barrel rifle ringing steel consistently at 300 yards maybe


----------



## Dub

A gunsmith I've been wanting to work with routinely gets in stock guns for his customers to use as base guns for build projects.

I have a couple of Springfields that I have been thinking about sending him for some work.  At a minimum they need triggers & frontstrap checkering.  They just aren't the guns that really sparked me to send.  They run fine as is...and I don't have any strong urge to do much with them that I can't do myself with some grip tape, patience, files and proper parts.




Last week he had a  Colt come into the shop that checked all the boxes for me for what I've been wanting to do.  It's a new Series 70 model.  I've been unable to locate one on GB or other places and was mighty relieved that he scored.

Sent him some funds to secure the weapon and get started on the moderate  custom wish list I have in mind: coarse checkered fronstrap, high-grip beavertail, ledge safety, long-solid trigger, gold bead front sight & ledge rear, ball cuts, tool steel internals, etc.

It'll will be my only full sized Colt....but it'll be set up for carry and run hard at the range.   I don't do safe queens. Never have...never will.

Inaccurate guns don't tend to stick around, either. No offense...but that's why my prior Colt 1911's didn't stay.  Even the Gold Cups were not impressive on the range. This one, however, will be setup for punching ragged 1-hole groups....provided the loose nut behind the trigger does his job. 








A buddy and I were discussing this project.  He saw the pics and asked me if I was crazy...."Man, you are nuts.....are you really gonna cut & grind on a brand new Colt...which won't be made again by Colt....they'll soon all be CZ-Colts....you really want to do that ????????"


My answer to him:  "You know ole Hugh don't you ?"





"Hugh daggone right I am !!!!!!!!!!"   






There are many ponies....but this one will be the way I want it.

Many years from now my son can gripe about the overly course checkering or the lack of tactical night sights & such.   He'll simply know that it shoots and will see where it was carried often and trusted.  There may even be a message  etched into inside dust cover from me....to remind him of something I want him to keep in mind his whole life.  He see it every time he strips her down for cleaning.



He'll have plenty of my old holsters to get started with, too.

He can buy a box of bandaids for his range sessions until his hands toughen up some. It'll be my way of reminding him to man-up once I'm no longer around to do so. 





It's gonna take a year or so to get this one in my hands....and a good twenty years of shooting it to have it really like I want.  Looking forward to the task, Lord willing.


Happy Easter everyone.



EDITED for adding pics


----------



## snuffy

Fine looking Colt!
Been looking for a LW Commander but they like everything else now are hard to find.


----------



## HarryO45

Sounds like a good spec list


----------



## pacecars

Speaking of Colt, I just paid off my layaway on the 6” Python! Waiting on it to be shipped now. I haven’t had a .357 Mag in a while, not sure how I let that happen. Now to pay off the other layaway on the Savage 99 RS and maybe put a Beretta or Benelli 28 ga on layaway and then I will stop............. yeah right


----------



## stonecreek

Picked up another 22 magnum to add to the pack of other 22 mags. Put a new set of grips and a Buffalo engraved cylinder to this one. I have a thing about the 22 mags I guess.


----------



## 243SuperRC

Black rifle components from palmetto state and bear creek arsenal.


----------



## bobbyboy

I tried, 

been on Grab a gun, and i tried ,  by e-mail notigation. 

seems like they will get in maybe 3 of the model u want however there might be 300 looking at the same model.

will try again,

love the forum, very informative


----------



## Railroader

Made a deal today on a G19X... Coyote colored, a 17 and two 19 round mags.  Factory night sights that are side by side better than my P365.  Some kind of new fangled barrel upgrade. And best of all, NORMAL price.

Had a 9mm hole in my Glock collection, but I don't any more... ?

Been looking for the right deal for several months, and today was the day.


----------



## ChidJ

Finally put together and ready!


needs a different scope. Saving more pennies and dimes for a good one


----------



## WishboneW

Bought a CZ 457 in 22 mag. Gunbroker. I know I over paid but finding a bull barrel 22 mag locally has been mission impossible. I gave my stevens 30g to one of my grand sons for his birthday last fall and have been looking for another 22 mag rifle since


----------



## rosewood

WishboneW said:


> Bought a CZ 457 in 22 mag. Gunbroker. I know I over paid but finding a bull barrel 22 mag locally has been mission impossible. I gave my stevens 30g to one of my grand sons for his birthday last fall and have been looking for another 22 mag rifle since


Let us know how it shoots.  I have never found a 22mag that would group worth a toot.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Let us know how it shoots.  I have never found a 22mag that would group worth a toot.
> 
> Rosewood


The newer 30-35 grain ammunition shoots much better than the old style 40 grain stuff.


----------



## WishboneW

rosewood said:


> Let us know how it shoots.  I have never found a 22mag that would group worth a toot.
> 
> Rosewood


Depends on your definition of toot. ?

The Stevens 30G I gave my grand son will do a quarter size @ 100 yards off the bench even with the stiff trigger. Good for varmits but not competition. 

I have heard good things about CZ. I have a Burris Fulfield ( the older one) in 3x9 40 mm with a 30 mm tube mill dot reticle I am going to mount on it. Probably take me a while to get to it though. Since I have retired I simply cannot find enough time to get everything done. I do not know how I managed to work at a job all my previous life


----------



## Gator89

rosewood said:


> Let us know how it shoots.  I have never found a 22mag that would group worth a toot.
> 
> Rosewood



My 1976 vintage 9422M shoots minute of feral pig and other varmint, I don't need more than that much accuracy.


----------



## killerv

WishboneW said:


> Bought a CZ 457 in 22 mag. Gunbroker. I know I over paid but finding a bull barrel 22 mag locally has been mission impossible. I gave my stevens 30g to one of my grand sons for his birthday last fall and have been looking for another 22 mag rifle since



I ran across a synthetic standard barrel the other day. great feel and weight...but I guess they use the heavy barrel stock on the standard barrel synthetics, huge gap under the barrel, i think a squirrel could store acorns in it, plus the forearm had a noticeable twist in it


----------



## rosewood

Gator89 said:


> My 1976 vintage 9422M shoots minute of feral pig and other varmint, I don't need more than that much accuracy.


All of mine will do that, but I like those dime sized groups.


----------



## rosewood

WishboneW said:


> Depends on your definition of toot. ?
> 
> The Stevens 30G I gave my grand son will do a quarter size @ 100 yards off the bench even with the stiff trigger. Good for varmits but not competition.
> 
> I have heard good things about CZ. I have a Burris Fulfield ( the older one) in 3x9 40 mm with a 30 mm tube mill dot reticle I am going to mount on it. Probably take me a while to get to it though. Since I have retired I simply cannot find enough time to get everything done. I do not know how I managed to work at a job all my previous life



I would be pretty happy with a quarter, but never seen one do that myself.  

Rosewood


----------



## Railroader

rosewood said:


> I would be pretty happy with a quarter, but never seen one do that myself.
> 
> Rosewood



That's about what my Ruger 10/22mag will do...Never have gotten any better out of it.


----------



## WishboneW

rosewood said:


> I would be pretty happy with a quarter, but never seen one do that myself.
> 
> Rosewood


I will have to order rings and might have to get it drilled and tapped depending on what I can find for rings. Might take a month or so. I have a 1911 I got from the CMP last year in the safe I have not shot. 
I will post the results when I get the 22 up and running


----------



## Bowyer29

rosewood said:


> Let us know how it shoots.  I have never found a 22mag that would group worth a toot.
> 
> Rosewood


I have a Savage B22 Mag. Terrific little rifle. I'll shoot some groups with it and show you. Quarter at 50 yards, on a Lead Sled, is easy.


----------



## rosewood

Bowyer29 said:


> I have a Savage B22 Mag. Terrific little rifle. I'll shoot some groups with it and show you. Quarter at 50 yards, on a Lead Sled, is easy.


50 yards is a bit different from 100.  My H&R handi will do a quarter at 50 yards.  I just have seen 22LRs shoot much better than 22 mag and have always wondered why.  Maybe I haven't had my hands on the right rifle.

I figured a HB CZ might show me they really can be accurate, but I haven't seen one.  Maybe my standards for accuracy is asking a lot...

Rosewood


----------



## Bowyer29

That's fair., There is a big difference in the yardage. 
I'll see what it will do at both. Any reason is a good reason to shoot a little. I'm blessed with having a good bit of ammo. A couple of years ago, that is one caliber I stocked up on.


----------



## rosewood

Bowyer29 said:


> That's fair., There is a big difference in the yardage.
> I'll see what it will do at both. Any reason is a good reason to shoot a little. I'm blessed with having a good bit of ammo. A couple of years ago, that is one caliber I stocked up on.


Lately if I find 22mag for <$16 per 50, I buy a box when I am out.  Got a pretty good stock now. 

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

Just picked up my NIB Ruger #1 in 7mm-08. Had a 20 year old Nikon scope in the cabinet that needed a home. May replace it with a VX3 2x8x36.


----------



## bullethead

bullgator said:


> The newer 30-35 grain ammunition shoots much better than the old style 40 grain stuff.


I've got a Ruger 77/22Mag that will put three 34gr Winchester Supremes at 3/4" to 1" at 100yds.


----------



## Lonegle57

GregoryB. said:


> Just picked up my NIB Ruger #1 in 7mm-08. Had a 20 year old Nikon scope in the cabinet that needed a home. May replace it with a VX3 2x8x36. View attachment 1076685


Have a soft spot for single shots and 7-08 is a fav. Enjoy your number1, have two in 7-08, one customized by a college buddy who is an exceptional gunsmith, the other factory.


----------



## Bowyer29

rosewood said:


> Lately if I find 22mag for <$16 per 50, I buy a box when I am out.  Got a pretty good stock now.
> 
> Rosewood


I found some in the Roswell Walmart a few weeks ago. Bought my 2 boxes for less than $12 each.


----------



## pacecars

My name is Ronnie and I am an addict. It has been a week since I bought a gun but today I fell off the wagon. An in stock Beretta A400 Xplor 28 gauge was more than I could stand


----------



## Lonegle57

I wrote earlier that I have a soft spot for single shot rifles. Well, I watched
a single shot at my local haunt for a couple weeks and made the move to
bring it home and add to the herd. I dug out some dust collectors along with
some gun stash cash and went to see if a deal could be made.
 The deal was better than I figured and I brought home a Merkel K3 in 30-06.
It is now one of my top single shooters and am leaning toward shooting it,
I rarely let any sit, if so they usually become trade fodder. The rifle is like new,
deer on one side, hogs on the other. 
 Usually take a handgun hunting but if a long gun desire comes up it is a single shot.
  This one to me is nothing short of a work of art.


----------



## GregoryB.

Lonegle57, that's a beautiful rifle. Not a 30-06 kind of guy but I would of purchased that gun.


----------



## pacecars

Nice scope too! A Merkel is on the short list


----------



## rosewood

Y'all too rich for my blood.  I have CVAs, Handis and TCs (and TCs have almost gotten out of my price range too).  I can buy more of them that way.


----------



## Lonegle57

Thanks for the kind words. Watched the Merk for a few weeks and figured I had the ability to do the deal. Rosewood, have a few CVA's and Handi's as well and have sold some. At my age I figure why not shoot some of the upper singles instead of collecting dust so have been selling off the Handi's and CVA's to kind of force me to use others. Not a thing wrong with the Handi and CVA, they shoot well and are well within a minute of deer.


----------



## ga284

I listened to Sleepy Joe talk about gun control yesterday. His words were inspiring. They inspired me to order a CZ P 09. I hope to have it by the end of next week.


----------



## pacecars

Just checked another one off the bucket list: a NIB Colt New Frontier in .44/40 with a 7 1/2” barrel.


----------



## pacecars




----------



## killerv

purty gun, I had a frontier buntline with both 22 and 22mag cylinders. Wish I still had it.


----------



## killerv

I did order a trail lite barrel for one of my buckmarks this am, hey...cheaper than buying a new gun.


----------



## pacecars

I am definitely replacing those grips though


----------



## Lonegle57

pacecars said:


> I am definitely replacing those grips though


Pace that is a great looking single action. Color case hardening has always been a weak spot for me.


----------



## Wire Nut




----------



## HarryO45

Yes I did...


----------



## HarryO45

Anybody guess... what it is?


----------



## HarryO45

This should help...


----------



## HarryO45

Well I did it... gonna kill a buck with this


----------



## HarryO45

308


----------



## HarryO45




----------



## Nimrod71

I have always wanted a CZ - 75.  To me they feel like a real hand gun, I guess its the weight.


----------



## Nimrod71

Harry, that is a great looking hand cannon.  I would like have one in 500 S&W.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> I have always wanted a CZ - 75.  To me they feel like a real hand gun, I guess its the weight.




They are very nice.  I like the design. 

Feel super in hand...total agreement.   Low bore axis.

DA-SA wasn't bad in the model I've shot the most...which the 75B.   The Shadow2 models are something special....but they are dang proud of 'em.


----------



## Ray357

Bought a 590a1 today. Can't have enough shotguns.


----------



## SC Hunter

@HarryO45 as soon as I saw that first picture I knew what it was. I love my encore and it gets carried more than anything else I own. I'd love a 500 barrel for mine.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> @HarryO45 I'd love a 500 barrel for mine.


I doubt it...  I had a 460 barrel with a brake and it was brutal.  Wasn't as accurate as my 44mag barrel so I sold it.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

Rose, it is hard to beat a 44 Mag.  I have shot thousands of rounds of 44 magnums and I have to say I am as good with it as I am with any other of my hand guns.  I have killed a good number of deer with my T.C. with 14 in. barrel.


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> I doubt it...  I had a 460 barrel with a brake and it was brutal.  Wasn't as accurate as my 44mag barrel so I sold it.
> 
> Rosewood


I THOUGHT I'd like a 500 barrel until reading your post.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> Rose, it is hard to beat a 44 Mag.  I have shot thousands of rounds of 44 magnums and I have to say I am as good with it as I am with any other of my hand guns.  I have killed a good number of deer with my T.C. with 14 in. barrel.


Mine is a 12" in the Encore.  It shoots right around 1" at 100 yards with 240 grain Speers.  It spoiled me and any other cartridge in the Encore or Contender that won't do that disappoints me.

Now in the Contender frame, the .44 mag is more than I wanted.  I really like the .357 mag in the Contender frame and also the .223.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> I THOUGHT I'd like a 500 barrel until reading your post.


It was just no fun to shoot.  Every shot felt like you was getting hit in the face with the muzzle blast.  Had I got the first 1-2 loads shooting good, I might have hung on to it, but after putting several different loads down range on several different range trips and not finding one that really shined, I didn't want to shoot it anymore.  The .44 will kill anything I need to kill around here.  Surprisingly, the 460 was worse to shoot than my 15" .270 barrel and the 460 had a brake.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

I am thinking of a 20 inch 500 barrel for a rifle, easy to handle on a walk but Thor's Hammer when you pull the trigger.


----------



## GregoryB.

I love my Contender in 44 Mag. Mine has the 10in barrel. Got the 35 Rem and 223 14in barrels for it too. Got to find some 240gr JSP bullets for it.


----------



## deathwish

Looking at a Browning 78 22-250, can anyone give their likes or dislikes.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up the Beretta A400 Xplor 28 gauge today. Dang that gun is light and looks great. Can’t wait to shoot it


----------



## chuckdog

*I've predicted Hornady adding me to their Christmas Card list, Ruger may also be adding me.*

*I left home yesterday with two long guns and one pistol that I had ran my course with. I was in search of a new big boy toy. In other words, I didn't intend to bring any of them back with me!*

*I've been shopping for a lightweight B/A .223 for a while now. Had really given up on finding one, much less one that I could afford.*

*Well, the second place I stopped had one of these they had just gotten in. Yes, I did overpay for it, but I understand where I would be if I were the dealer. Sometimes we bite the bullet and forget about the rest.*

*It's the Ranch Model that uses AR magazines and features a 16.?" barrel. My third Ruger American rifle in the past few months. I have the 6.5 X 20 scope that I'll accuracy test with. It's right at home atop a Ruger American, but just too bulky and heavy for me to want on such a lightweight firearm. I may put a compact fixed power, don't know as I wasn't expecting to find this. *

**


*I found this next one just over the state line in Sweet Home Alabama.*

*It's one of those pieces that has always interested me, but are priced too high for what they are. I still feel they're over priced, but the times have changed and my willingness to pay a bit more than I feel something's worth has too.*

*It's another Ruger product. A standard fixed stock PC Carbine chambered in 9mm. It's capable of using Glock mags as well as the Security 9 magazines I already have.*

*I like the Ghost Ring sights, as I can still see them well. I have a few red dot sights around, one of those will likely find its way onto it.*



*I have traded off and sold several pieces that I've had many years. They either no longer interest me, have become unpleasant to shoot, or something that is bringing more now than I'm willing to turn down.*

*I'm no collector. With only a couple of exceptions, if I don't shoot it I no longer want it around.*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I've predicted Hornady adding me to their Christmas Card list, Ruger may also be adding me.*
> 
> *I left home yesterday with two long guns and one pistol that I had ran my course with. I was in search of a new big boy toy. In other words, I didn't intend to bring any of them back with me!*
> 
> *I've been shopping for a lightweight B/A .223 for a while now. Had really given up on finding one, much less one that I could afford.*
> 
> *Well, the second place I stopped had one of these they had just gotten in. Yes, I did overpay for it, but I understand where I would be if I were the dealer. Sometimes we bite the bullet and forget about the rest.*
> 
> *It's the Ranch Model that uses AR magazines and features a 16.?" barrel. My third Ruger American rifle in the past few months. I have the 6.5 X 20 scope that I'll accuracy test with. It's right at home atop a Ruger American, but just too bulky and heavy for me to want on such a lightweight firearm. I may put a compact fixed power, don't know as I wasn't expecting to find this. *
> 
> *View attachment 1079193*
> 
> 
> *I found this next one just over the state line in Sweet Home Alabama.*
> 
> *It's one of those pieces that has always interested me, but are priced too high for what they are. I still feel they're over priced, but the times have changed and my willingness to pay a bit more than I feel something's worth has too.*
> 
> *It's another Ruger product. A standard fixed stock PC Carbine chambered in 9mm. It's capable of using Glock mags as well as the Security 9 magazines I already have.*
> 
> *I like the Ghost Ring sights, as I can still see them well. I have a few red dot sights around, one of those will likely find its way onto it.*
> 
> View attachment 1079194
> 
> *I have traded off and sold several pieces that I've had many years. They either no longer interest me, have become unpleasant to shoot, or something that is bringing more now than I'm willing to turn down.*
> 
> *I'm no collector. With only a couple of exceptions, if I don't shoot it I no longer want it around.*




Well done !!!

Dad has one of the Ruger 9mm PCC & really enjoys it.  Red dot & the Glock 33rd fun sticks.  

I like the .223 bolt gun idea.    Awesome that you can run the AR mags, too. 

Trigger looks like it's gonna be pleasing.


----------



## pacecars

Obligatory Beretta A400 pic


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

pacecars said:


> Obligatory Beretta A400 picView attachment 1079219


Just got the same one, hope it’s a shooter


----------



## pacecars

Me too! It is funny that 28 gauge are the only shells I see in Walmart


----------



## 01Foreman400

I’ve bought a few here lately.


----------



## Stroker

deathwish said:


> Looking at a Browning 78 22-250, can anyone give their likes or dislikes.


Don't know about the 78, but I love my 1885 low wall in .243. Would like to have either in 22-250, it's one of my bucket list calibers in the Browning 1885/78 model's.


----------



## Dub

Finally went fishing from the Bergara pond.

It's gonna need some glass & good mounts/rings. 

Factory trigger simply makes me mad.    Mad at the horrid triggers that many guns used to come with.    

I'll be leaving this one alone....feels super to me right out of the box.








Bold statement....reminds me of Sako/Tikka.




















Takes Rem700 bases. 

Action has a lot in common with Rem700, too.   Same aftermarket triggers will fit it.


----------



## ChidJ

^ those Bergara rifles are great right out of the box. They'll keep up with anything out there


----------



## 01Foreman400

Dub said:


> Finally went fishing from the Bergara pond.
> 
> It's gonna need some glass & good mounts/rings.
> 
> Factory trigger simply makes me mad.    Mad at the horrid triggers that many guns used to come with.
> 
> I'll be leaving this one alone....feels super to me right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold statement....reminds me of Sako/Tikka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes Rem700 bases.
> 
> Action has a lot in common with Rem700, too.   Same aftermarket triggers will fit it.



Ya did good!


----------



## Dub

ChidJ said:


> ^ those Bergara rifles are great right out of the box. They'll keep up with anything out there




Thanks.

I'm really pleased with the fit & finish on it.   The trigger is really to my liking.


Good trend going now with rifle manufacturers equipping their guns with clean breaking  & lighter triggers.   It's almost reached the point that when you go into a gun store and fondle any rifle they have...you'll like the trigger.   The ones that you may not like may very well be owner adjustable. 

I think Bergara is grabbing up business from prior Remington M700 fans....they got my interest. 





01Foreman400 said:


> Ya did good!





Thanks, man.

Almost....*almost*.....went with with 7mm08 at the lgs.    It was close.   I held off because of then having to buy new dies, toolhead and components. 

Glad I waited....stumbled onto a .308Win for a few dollars less, plus I already have the tooling & components.


Now comes the glass. 

This is the part where I cringe...because I know it's going to sting.   

It's a hunting rifle so I'll keep the reticle clean & basic.  

I want clear glass with solid light transmission. 


I do like the illuminated reticles in that they allow finer crosshairs on the range, yet can be set to "shake awake" when I get ready to shoot something. 

Some of the newer scopes have a super zoom range....giving nice low end for the stand.....yet can zoom on out there for range fun. 

Going to finally give looks to the Leupold VX 6HD, VX 5HD and the new VX 3HD.


----------



## Jester896

the only 6.5 Needmoor I have shot was a Bergara...one of the long range models...helped the guy sight it in...shot good right out of the box...I saw nothing wrong with the trigger...Good Job @Dub


----------



## 01Foreman400

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm really pleased with the fit & finish on it.   The trigger is really to my liking.
> 
> 
> Good trend going now with rifle manufacturers equipping their guns with clean breaking  & lighter triggers.   It's almost reached the point that when you go into a gun store and fondle any rifle they have...you'll like the trigger.   The ones that you may not like may very well be owner adjustable.
> 
> I think Bergara is grabbing up business from prior Remington M700 fans....they got my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> Almost....*almost*.....went with with 7mm08 at the lgs.    It was close.   I held off because of then having to buy new dies, toolhead and components.
> 
> Glad I waited....stumbled onto a .308Win for a few dollars less, plus I already have the tooling & components.
> 
> 
> Now comes the glass.
> 
> This is the part where I cringe...because I know it's going to sting.
> 
> It's a hunting rifle so I'll keep the reticle clean & basic.
> 
> I want clear glass with solid light transmission.
> 
> 
> I do like the illuminated reticles in that they allow finer crosshairs on the range, yet can be set to "shake awake" when I get ready to shoot something.
> 
> Some of the newer scopes have a super zoom range....giving nice low end for the stand.....yet can zoom on out there for range fun.
> 
> Going to finally give looks to the Leupold VX 6HD, VX 5HD and the new VX 3HD.



You can find second hand deals if you’re patient.  I have 4 Leupold illuminated reticles but honestly I have never used them.  I can’t see the target before I can’t see the reticle.  I bought a VX6 3-18x50 with the firedot yesterday for $775.


----------



## chuckdog

*I suffered another "Ruger Attack" this week.*

*It was only a mild one, it had been stewing for a while.*

*I'm drawn to single action revolvers, always will be.*

*I picked up this Wrangler at a local Mom & Pop.*

**

*I already had a few of the Ruger single action spring kits on hand. I swapped springs last night.*

*It did require me to shorten the Wilson mainspring to the equal of the OEM for fitting this frame.*

*The mainspring ain't nearly as unreasonably stout as that monster trigger return spring. I'm sure straightening those bends out of the factory trigger return spring alone would have lowered the pull significantly.*

*This is my first venture with the Wrangler. It seems strange seeing torx head screws holding a single action together. I have mixed feelings about this.
All in all I believe Ruger made a good call in staying with traditional screws where readily visible. The ejector rod housing, cylinder pin release, and grip panel are those cussed (but traditionally correct) flat blade screws.*

*It does appear to be an inexpensive Single Six/Vaquero. The utilitarian finish lowers the cost to a much more reasonable level, but it still appears to be of a genuine Ruger S/A build. Under $200 new, what's to complain about?*

*I'd spend another few dollars for an adjustable sight model, but that would likely deminish a lot of Single Six market Ruger has enjoyed for years.     *

*I plan to test fire later today.*


----------



## rosewood

I had considered one because of the price.

I am interested to know how the springs work out.  I found in a Taurus 941 22mag, if you put reduced power springs in it, the rimfire will not ignite.  Apparently rimfire takes a sharper blow than centerfire.  Those springs work fine in both a 85 38 spcl and 605 357 mag.  It did do better in single action, but double action, it was about useless.  I put the factory springs back in and polished everything I could.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*I'll let you know.*

*Unless someone's planning on quick draw, fanning or other more demanding uses I don't know if replacing the mainspring is really all that necessary for improved trigger pull on this particular weapon.*


----------



## deathwish

Bought a Browning 78 22-250 never been shot, birth date 1977 today. So beautiful i am scared to touch.


----------



## chuckdog

deathwish said:


> Bought a Browning 78 22-250 never been shot, birth date 1977 today. So beautiful i am scared to touch.



*Those are beautiful pieces.*

*I've owned a couple, but never fired either.*

*I've thinned my "pretty" pieces down. I still a couple of items that I'm wrestling with letting someone else appreciate. *


----------



## Dub

deathwish said:


> Bought a Browning 78 22-250 never been shot, birth date 1977 today. So beautiful i am scared to touch.






Would love to see some pics of it if you get time to post them....


----------



## deathwish

Dub said:


> Would love to see some pics of it if you get time to post them....


Never posted pictures how do i get started


----------



## Dub

deathwish said:


> Never posted pictures how do i get started


----------



## pacecars

I would just like to say that I did NOT buy a gun today!


----------



## mark-7mag

I’ve got the itch. Does anyone have a Sig P938 with the rubber grips that they want to sell?


----------



## mark-7mag

Something like this  . Not rubber grips but similar


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> I had considered one because of the price.
> 
> I am interested to know how the springs work out.  I found in a Taurus 941 22mag, if you put reduced power springs in it, the rimfire will not ignite.  Apparently rimfire takes a sharper blow than centerfire.  Those springs work fine in both a 85 38 spcl and 605 357 mag.  It did do better in single action, but double action, it was about useless.  I put the factory springs back in and polished everything I could.
> 
> Rosewood




*100% reliability with installed spring kit using 3 types of ammo I fired Saturday.*

*The standard velocity Eley and Lapua were a friendly reminder that I need to return to my rimfire shooting again.*

*Federal Auto-Match is the only bulk ammo I have It's rated at only 1200 fps. Still with this little lightweight 6 shooter they're easily distinguished from the 1050 stuff.*

*For the money, I believe the Wrangler may be a tough one to beat.*


----------



## bullgator

I did order a 6mm ARC upper. A darn expensive one too!  It has a Bartlein barrel and comes with 200 rounds of ammo.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> I did order a 6mm ARC upper. A darn expensive one too!  It has a Bartlein barrel and comes with 200 rounds of ammo.








The 200 rounds of ammo is what tripled the cost


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> The 200 rounds of ammo is what tripled the cost


Welllll.....it sealed the deal for me. I’ve been wanting to get one since I have really nice lower just waiting on a dance partner. I wasn’t jumping in with brass and ammo being a question. I have all the other components needed to keep that thing running until this craziness subsides.


----------



## pacecars

Well I back slid sort of, I sent the money to payoff the layaway on the Savage 99RS. Still have the Colt on layaway and trying hard not to buy another gun before then


----------



## Dutch

Yes!

Rock Island Armory 1911A2 10mm


----------



## Dub

Gonna finally see what the hoopla is about with the 6.5 CM craze.     









It's my first short action rifle that's not in .223 or .308 bore. 

Going in somewhat as a skeptic. 

I'm done playing with magnum stuff and actually welcome a soft shooter that plays well with the wind and lobs 'em out there with repeatable results.....provided I do my job behind the trigger. 

Will still be hunting with the classics....but hoping this will be a fun range gun.


I really like the feel of the stock.  Supposed to have a solid bedding block integrated into the works.  
Flat fore end and extra stud.  
Texturing is appreciated.    Hand placement for the trigger hand is very comfortable.

Trigger makes me grin.     I  like grinning.     Gonna put a gauge on it for kicks tomorrow. 


Length of pull can fit full grown fellas, too.    

Comb raises up.  I'll appreciate that after mounting a large & heavy Hubble Telescope on it. 


Stout barrel hopefully has good innards and hopefully is headspaced correctly. 


















Wondering if metal mags will allow more room for longer seating.   May not be needed...gonna enjoy finding out.










Thread cap on the end.     Probably not a feature I'll be using.  Don't have a can and if I ever decided to add one it'd live on a .300BO SBR.    








Now.....gotta do like a buddy of mine and see if I can mount at least one more level on it than he has on his.   

Just kidding on that last part.   No levels going on mine.....until I know how to use them. 

In his case, I've wondered why he has so many.


----------



## chuckdog

*Welcome to the 6.5 CM curiosity club!*

*Until just after Easter this year I didn't have anything .264" in my house. With all the .308", .223", .243", .257", .284" I have I had no interest in adding yet another diameter to feed.*

*As recently as a year ago my youngest step son was praising the 6.5 bullet's magical characteristics. He simply couldn't understand why I had zero interest in the caliber. My response was along the lines of, I have a gozillion bullets downstairs, none of which, not a single one is 6.5/264 caliber. I've made it 60 years without the caliber, why would I want one now?*

*At this years Easter family gathering my brother in law asked me if I loaded 6.5 Creedmoor and if not, if he bought dies, etc, would I consider it? He told me of his new found love of the low recoiling Ruger he has, along with how difficult ammo was to come by.*

*Well, I eventually went against my hard rule against loading for others. I of course couldn't load for something I couldn't test, so I now have the American chambered in 6.5 CM.*

*I had already purchased dies and the only game type bullets I could find before letting the BIL know that I would give it a whirl. My new Hornady die set came in with an arced (bent) spindle. I just received the replacement late last week. I now have two sets of Creedmoor dies. I found a Lee set that included both FL and neck sizing in stock and have been using those for sizing and the Hornady seating die since. Brass was an endangered species a month back too. I did find 50 fired brass locally before I gave in and order 100 Lapua large primer brass. (Had to take a 2nd mortgage for those!) I also purchased the 11th edition Hornady manual. I started out using Nosler data.*

*Those 129 InterLock bullets you have are what I've been working with most. From my rifle with 44 odd grains of Winchester 760 and CCI magnum primers they shoot well under M O A at the 200yd distance I've been testing them at. Each time I've been shooting the wind has been far from agreeable.*

*No magic, nothing I haven't been able to do before with a similar bullet in 7X57 or 7MM-08 chamberings. Other than draining my wallet setting up for for loading, nothing bad either.*

*Enjoy your new rifle/chambering!           *


----------



## HughW2

Dub,
Welcome bros. The force is strong with the 6.5 CR! Enjoy. I am sure you will.  Please let us know about your Bergara. I have heard nothing but positive reviews and it is also nice to support a company with US HQ and custom shop here in the Atlanta area.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub nice purchase. I'm heading to Crawford County in a little while to watch some travel ball. I'll be stopping by Barrow's on the way up, if they have a bergara b14 ridge in 308, 7mm-08 or 6.5 I'm buying it. The way I'm figuring it a 6.5 will kill deer and targets about like a 243 and 7mm-08 mixed together so it should do just fine. Congrats again on your new baby!


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Welcome to the 6.5 CM curiosity club!*
> 
> *Until just after Easter this year I didn't have anything .264" in my house. With all the .308", .223", .243", .257", .284" I have I had no interest in adding yet another diameter to feed.*
> 
> *As recently as a year ago my youngest step son was praising the 6.5 bullet's magical characteristics. He simply couldn't understand why I had zero interest in the caliber. My response was along the lines of, I have a gozillion bullets downstairs, none of which, not a single one is 6.5/264 caliber. I've made it 60 years without the caliber, why would I want one now?*
> 
> *At this years Easter family gathering my brother in law asked me if I loaded 6.5 Creedmoor and if not, if he bought dies, etc, would I consider it? He told me of his new found love of the low recoiling Ruger he has, along with how difficult ammo was to come by.*
> 
> *Well, I eventually went against my hard rule against loading for others. I of course couldn't load for something I couldn't test, so I now have the American chambered in 6.5 CM.*
> 
> *I had already purchased dies and the only game type bullets I could find before letting the BIL know that I would give it a whirl. My new Hornady die set came in with an arced (bent) spindle. I just received the replacement late last week. I now have two sets of Creedmoor dies. I found a Lee set that included both FL and neck sizing in stock and have been using those for sizing and the Hornady seating die since. Brass was an endangered species a month back too. I did find 50 fired brass locally before I gave in and order 100 Lapua large primer brass. (Had to take a 2nd mortgage for those!) I also purchased the 11th edition Hornady manual. I started out using Nosler data.*
> 
> *Those 129 InterLock bullets you have are what I've been working with most. From my rifle with 44 odd grains of Winchester 760 and CCI magnum primers they shoot well under M O A at the 200yd distance I've been testing them at. Each time I've been shooting the wind has been far from agreeable.*
> 
> *No magic, nothing I haven't been able to do before with a similar bullet in 7X57 or 7MM-08 chamberings. Other than draining my wallet setting up for for loading, nothing bad either.*
> 
> *Enjoy your new rifle/chambering!           *



Thank you.

Sounds like you are going to have your BIL up and running well.


I'm going to face up to the project as well & it will be fun.  

I'm likely going to stick to paper punching loads at least for starters.  That rifle is gonna be too heavy to lug around in the woods. 



Hey....I didn't realize there was a new Hornady manual out....or if I had then I'd forgotten.   

So many "new" cartridges I don't recognize when idly looking at the Sierra cellphone app over the past few months. Gonna be good to get back to hard copy and start looking for prospective combinations  

Always fun studying up on the ballistic coefficients and such.




SC Hunter said:


> @Dub nice purchase. I'm heading to Crawford County in a little while to watch some travel ball. I'll be stopping by Barrow's on the way up, if they have a bergara b14 ridge in 308, 7mm-08 or 6.5 I'm buying it. The way I'm figuring it a 6.5 will kill deer and targets about like a 243 and 7mm-08 mixed together so it should do just fine. Congrats again on your new baby!




Thanks, man.  

Seems to be a pile of good hunting bullets on the market now.   I think you called it well....between a 243 Win & 7mm-08.....should be a smooth performer. 





HughW2 said:


> Dub,
> Welcome bros. The force is strong with the 6.5 CR! Enjoy. I am sure you will.  Please let us know about your Bergara. I have heard nothing but positive reviews and it is also nice to support a company with US HQ and custom shop here in the Atlanta area.




Thank you.


It's funny.....I've finally come around to getting in line and peeking behind the curtain to see what the Creedmoor faithful have been saying for years. 

I'm slow to get here....but I'm patient and will enjoy spending the time to see things develop.


----------



## pacecars

I went the cheap route to try out the Creedmoor. I bought a T/C Compass and man was that thing accurate. I put my Thunderbeast suppressor on it and it made it more pleasant to shoot. Not much recoil and pretty flat shooting. I didn’t have any complaints but it wouldn’t do anything more than many other cartridges I have. I might need to try the 6mm Creedmoor now since I keep seeing ammo for it


----------



## chuckdog

*I picked up a Compass in .308 Win about 3 years ago. I finally got around to shooting it in the last few months.*

*A lightweight $200 rifle that shoots!*


----------



## 01Foreman400

Saw her and couldn’t resist.


----------



## pacecars

Trying really hard not to buy this. If I do it will go to Alan Harton to become a 10mm with a S&W J-frame rear sight


----------



## chuckdog

*Saturday I went by Academy for a Sig Red Dot sight and ended leaving with a Red Dot, Burris scope and a G3C Taurus.*

*I seem to have developed a weakness for compact 9's.*

*Spent Sunday with family over in Sweet Home Alabama, haven't fired it yet.*

**

*Pistol with 3 12rd mags $299. I have to give one a whirl!*

*That's the story I told my wife, and I'm sticking with it....*


----------



## chuckdog

pacecars said:


> Trying really hard not to buy this. If I do it will go to Alan Harton to become a 10mm with a S&W J-frame rear sight
> View attachment 1082068




*I'm afraid I'm not going to be any help talking you out of buying it.*

*I'd love to run across a another Colt, one chambered in .357 at a decent price. I'd enjoy it as is with .38 Special target loads.*


----------



## pacecars

chuckdog said:


> *I'm afraid I'm not going to be any help talking you out of buying it.*
> 
> *I'd love to run across a another Colt, one chambered in .357 at a decent price. I'd enjoy it as is with .38 Special target loads.*


I have wanted something to be built by Harton but always thought I would never be able to afford it until I finally figured out it is just money?


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have wanted something to be built by Harton but always thought I would never be able to afford it until I finally figured out it is just money?




Yup....can't take it with you.  


A well made & accurate gun is worth it.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I picked up the Beretta 682 Super Sport I posted about last week. Lots of extra chokes, even has original Beretta paperwork. Beautiful gun, I’m thrilled to have it.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub nice purchase. I'm heading to Crawford County in a little while to watch some travel ball. I'll be stopping by Barrow's on the way up, if they have a bergara b14 ridge in 308, 7mm-08 or 6.5 I'm buying it. The way I'm figuring it a 6.5 will kill deer and targets about like a 243 and 7mm-08 mixed together so it should do just fine. Congrats again on your new baby!


Well, how were the pickins at Barrows?  We need a travel report.

Rosewood


----------



## fishfryer

pacecars said:


> Trying really hard not to buy this. If I do it will go to Alan Harton to become a 10mm with a S&W J-frame rear sight
> View attachment 1082068


What caliber is it now?


----------



## rosewood

fishfryer said:


> What caliber is it now?


The barrel in the pic says "COLT SINGLE ACTION ARMY .357 MAGNUM".


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Saturday I went by Academy for a Sig Red Dot sight and ended leaving with a Red Dot, Burris scope and a G3C Taurus.*
> 
> *I seem to have developed a weakness for compact 9's.*
> 
> *Spent Sunday with family over in Sweet Home Alabama, haven't fired it yet.*
> 
> *View attachment 1082084*
> 
> *Pistol with 3 12rd mags $299. I have to give one a whirl!*
> 
> *That's the story I told my wife, and I'm sticking with it....*



I think I have the bug for TX22.  They have great reviews and shot a buddies a few days ago and it was flawless.

Rosewood


----------



## fishfryer

rosewood said:


> The barrel in the pic says "COLT SINGLE ACTION ARMY .357 MAGNUM".


Yes now that I did the open the thumb and forefinger maneuver,I see it plain as day.


----------



## rosewood

fishfryer said:


> Yes now that I did the open the thumb and forefinger maneuver,I see it plain as day.


Well, glad you didn't give me the middle finger maneuver. 

I cheated, I am viewing it on a PC.  Much easier to maneuver.


----------



## fishfryer

rosewood said:


> Well, glad you didn't give me the middle finger maneuver.
> 
> I cheated, I am viewing it on a PC.  Much easier to maneuver.


Fine looking single action,I never took the plunge for a real Colt,had a couple of Italian clones.Ruger is well represented though.


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> Well, how were the pickins at Barrows?  We need a travel report.
> 
> Rosewood


They had a Bergara Ridge in 270 and 7mm mag. I passed on both and will hold off until I find a 7mm-08 preferably but I'd buy a 6.5 or 308. I have so much ammo for the 7mm-08 that I hate to buy ammo of another caliber if I can help it, I have some 308 but not nearly as much as 7-08. Having said that I did buy a few boxes of 7mm-08 and 6.5 creedmoor ammo while I was there. If I don't buy a 6.5 I have a buddy that I'll give the creedmoor ammo to and he'll be happy as a pig in slop. 

The little ruger american rifles keep my attention and there was a youth model 7mm-08 (I really like that round if you couldn't tell) that caught my attention that would be a perfect little climber tight in stand gun. 

I saw they had a smith and wesson shield ez in 9mm and called my buddy who's been looking for one for his girlfriend for a while. I had them put it back behind the counter and he went by and bought it around lunch. 

I'm selling a 30-30 to a fella tomorrow afternoon that I paid no where near what their going for now days and I'll just stick that cash in the safe until I find something that strikes my fancy. He's giving his boys matching 30-30's so I couldn't be happier about the deal. I haven't shot it in several years and somebody else can enjoy it.


----------



## BeerThirty

Mossberg Patriot 6.5 creed. Mounting a new vortex 3x9 on it.


----------



## pacecars

Colt deal fell through. Talked to some knowledgeable people and Alan Harton and decided on a Uberti .38-40. They said the quality of the Uberti is much better than the 3rd Generation Colts. It will be headed off with a .357 cylinder to be converted to another 10mm/.38-40 and the J frame sight and a ramp front and his action job. Yeah I know a Ruger Convertible would be cheaper and quicker but where is the fun in that?


----------



## Tannehill

I picked up a 380 Shield yesterday for the wife. Good, approachable entry gun for her.


----------



## chuckdog

BeerThirty said:


> Mossberg Patriot 6.5 creed. Mounting a new vortex 3x9 on it.



*I'd be interested in a range report on your new Patriot. I've picked them up at shops, but have yet to fire one.*


----------



## BeerThirty

chuckdog said:


> *I'd be interested in a range report on your new Patriot. I've picked them up at shops, but have yet to fire one.*


 This is my 2nd one actually. First one was a .243 that I gifted to my oldest son for his 10th birthday. Was very impressed with it's quality and performance for the money.


----------



## Bowyer29

BeerThirty said:


> Mossberg Patriot 6.5 creed. Mounting a new vortex 3x9 on it.


Mine shoots very, very well. 
I put a Nikon Prostaff on it but the crosshairs aren't fine enough for me past 300 yards. I'm going to move my Leupold Rifleman to it, and see how it does. It loves those Winchester Deer Season 125's.


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I'd be interested in a range report on your new Patriot. I've picked them up at shops, but have yet to fire one.*


I bought the 100 ATR maybe around 2008 or 9 in .270.  It shoots around MOA.  Picked up a "Maverick" in .243 just because they were on sale at Academy for like $189.  I think they were left over 100 ATRs before they came out with a new line with the LBA trigger so they rebranded.  It shoots about 1 MOA with handloads, never owned a factory .243 load.  Then I bought the 100 ATR with LBA trigger in 7mm-08.  It is the compact version with 20" barrel.  Bought it specifically to have short lighter hunting rifle.  1st range trip using Hornady 139 BTSP and 154 SST, it was sub moa.  Had 3 touching.  Decided to hunt with the 154s.  Later when I tested zero at range, I can't get those groups anymore.  I can only get the gun to do maybe 1.25-1.5 MOA now.  Kind of aggravates me and I can't figure out what happened to it.  Still MOD though (minute of deer).  All in all, they have been good reliable guns.  Even though I am hunting with a CVA single shot now, I keep the .270 and 7mm-08 zeroed and ready to go hunting if I need it or someone needs a loaner.

I would imagine the Patriot is a step up from the ATRs since it is the next phase/evolution of the line.

Rosewood


----------



## sleepr71

New work/carry gun for around the farm & fishing.  3” Ruger LCRx in .38+P. Now to find a hip holster that’s all day comfortable.


----------



## bullgator

sleepr71 said:


> New work/carry gun for around the farm & fishing.  3” Ruger LCRx in .38+P. Now to find a hip holster that’s all day comfortable.


Have you shot it?


----------



## sleepr71

Not yet. Most of my ammo is .357 mag. I went into this one kinda unprepared,but I like the lighter weight of the .38 +P version. Honestly,I think a hot .357 mag load,in this 16oz pistol...would be painful to shoot.  I’m good with regular .38 & +P loads in THIS particular gun. 1st round will always be Snake shot anyway. This isn’t a pretty S&W,or Colt. It’s Black,utilitarian,and so light you hardly notice it on you! Should make for a good “work” gun. I’ll report back when I have some range time?


----------



## Adam5

I bought one yesterday. The last six months or so I’ve realized that single stack pistols fit my hand better than double stacks, and have divested myself of all double stacks. I had a chance to fondle a Ruger Security Nine, which is a double stack, but is a little thinner than most. It feels and handles more like a single stack. I went ahead and picked one for $350 + tax. I look forward to having a chance to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## Jester896

I wasn't sure whether to post this in the Supplemental Feeding threads or here.

Brown brought these today....P/A ran these on sale... limit 5... so I got my limit
This should feed my Fox Trot for a minute


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this in the Supplemental Feeding threads or here.
> 
> Brown brought these today....P/A ran these on sale... limit 5... so I got my limit
> This should feed my Fox Trot for a minute
> 
> View attachment 1082663


Let us know if they’re as reliable as the factory mags.


----------



## Jester896

I have both...I picked one up locally and been running it some.  LRHO works with it...when I load it I often wonder if it is going to feed right but it does...not 1 hang up yet so I ordered some more while they were $10.99.  I have had a 10 round MSR but haven't even opened the package.  Bought it to ride in deer stands.


----------



## SC Hunter

I just hit send on a Bergara Ridge in tree hundred and 8. I found one online with free shipping and my local ffl couldn't get it as cheap as I found it. It's on the way in the next few days hopefully. I've hunted with a 308 some but not a whole bunch. I'm sure I'll like it but I'm sure the youngest boy is going to lay claim to it soon. 

I've got 2 scopes in the safe for it, both VX3's. 1 is a 2.5-10x40 mm and the other a 3-12x50 mm. I'm going to see which one I like better on it and go from there.


----------



## bilgerat

Hi, My name is Phil and I have an addiction, Im a lever gunaholic
 I gotta stay off the gun auction sites!!!  Just won a 1952 Marlin 336 waffle top in 32 special, Cant wait to shoot it then stick it in the safe with all it brothers n sisters. This is the 3rd old lever Ive bought this year and this 52 is the youngest of the bunch


----------



## bullgator

I didn’t buy a gun but I did order a scope for my 6mm ARC upper that’s coming.
I got the Burris XTR II 4-20x50. I also ordered the American Defense QD Mount to go with it.

As Tom Petty said; “The waiting is the hardest part”


----------



## pacecars

Not a gun but I bought a Leupold 3x scope to go on a Savage 99. One of my favorite scopes for lever guns and they are getting harder to find


----------



## mark-7mag

I “almost “ bought a gun toda. I’ve been looking for a Sig P938 and haven’t had any luck. I went to Cabelas today to see what they had. I looked at the Kimber Micro 9 because I have a thing for compact pistols. I was really tempted but I kept thinking about all the reliability issues I’ve read about them lately and just couldn’t do it.


----------



## Jester896

I didn't either but I looked at one...a 700 action chambered in 22-6mm Imp with a 1:8.5.  That thing just might run an 80gr bullet 36-3700 fps....missle launcher


----------



## pacecars

I have always wanted a .224 TTH


----------



## Dub

I din't buy a gun today.....yet......but....my subscription to FOX Nation just paid for itself.....multiple times over.

It did so with a 50 mins show: Tucker Carlson Today..."I will not comply" with guest Colion Noir.


Just a couple minutes of the segment:









In case you don't know of him....Colion Noir is a tremendous Second Amendment advocate who has some excellent content on YouTube .

He's a cool dude and I'm glad he's on our side of things.

I hope he can continue his work and bringing people to the point where they see the light.


----------



## chuckdog

*I allowed the hype around the 16 round Taurus TX22 and the fact that we have a couple of extra Granddaughters with us this week influence my debit card again Thursday.*

*It's the first all FDE slide and frame one I recall seeing. I like the threaded barrel being flush and hidden. There's an included extension/adapter if you decide to add something on the muzzle.*

*Truth is, the large grip feels better than I expected.*

*I hope to try it on for size later today.*


----------



## GregoryB.

I didnt buy any today but I did pick up a few guns my Uncle left me when he passed away a few years ago. A 60's Browning BAR 30-06, same era Remington 1100 12 gauge, Winchester 190 22cal rifle and a couple of inline muzzle loaders. The 1100 was wrapped in camo tape. It had turned gooey and was slipping  off. I may  try WD-40 to remove the residue.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> The 1100 was wrapped in camo tape. It had turned gooey and was slipping  off. I may  try WD-40 to remove the residue.


Ahh, one of the few uses for WD-40 on a firearm.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Winchester 190 22cal rifle


that was my first .22 rifle


----------



## GregoryB.

rosewood said:


> Ahh, one of the few uses for WD-40 on a firearm.


WD-40 is all my uncle ever
used to clean a gun. I had to soak the bolt assembly in that 1100 in gasoline one time to get all the old powder residue loose so it would function again. It was caked in there.


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> WD-40 is all my uncle ever
> used to clean a gun. I had to soak the bolt assembly in that 1100 in gasoline one time to get all the old powder residue loose so it would function again. It was caked in there.




Hope you are able to get that BAR & 1100 both running well.

Iconic gun models....and yours, of course, have a strong connection to you.  


I was asking around on the duck hunters forum about what they've been using for rust preventative.   I've got some plans with my B-I-L to get in a few duck hunts on the NC coast later this year.   Wanted to know what they'd had success with for salt water/air corrosion.

I figured Ballistol would be the leader.....but many said WD-40....some new version of it.  Evidently it's been very effective.

I'd almost forgotten about WD-40.


----------



## Newt2

I picked up my new Bersa Thunder 380 today. Matte black finish, 2 - 8 round mags. Fit and finish are excellent. Levers a little tight - mag release, hammer drop, slide release. I'm sure they will imptove with a few hundred rounds.


----------



## Dub

Newt2 said:


> I picked up my new Bersa Thunder 380 today. Matte black finish, 2 - 8 round mags. Fit and finish are excellent. Levers a little tight - mag release, hammer drop, slide release. I'm sure they will imptove with a few hundred rounds.
> 
> View attachment 1083818





Got that James Bond vibe.


----------



## chuckdog

*Pics Added. Ruger Security 9 Added.*

*Seems I can't get enough 22 rimfire now.*

*Saturday saw a standard model Henry Lever Action and a standard hardwood 10/22 Carbine come home with me. Out of the box that Henry's trigger is pretty sweet.(Compared with a factory standard 10/22 most any trigger would seem sweet.)*

*I have a good supply of .22LR ammo, but I hope supply catches up with demand soon. I paid $25+/50 for Lapua Match ammo 15 years ago. Still I can't make myself pay anywhere near half that for aluminum can hunting ammo.*

**

Defying Gravity



A new handgun added to the group since. Ruger Security 9 full size number two. I've gotta back to loading for these 9's!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Got this really clean 629-6 the other day at a killer deal.


----------



## Jester896

Nice pistola!
I ran across a Performance Center 3" in .41...can't remember the model...might go see if it's still there


----------



## chuckdog

*I have a hankering for another .41 Mag.*

*As much as I love the Smith 57, their current prices scare me. Truth told, the Ruger prices are just about as bad.*


----------



## Jester896

I think this was a 657


----------



## 01Foreman400

I’m on the lookout for one of the Talo NAA 22 mags now.


----------



## MCBUCK

A used 4” Tracker and a new/used unfired SOCOM16 topped off w a Burris Scout Scope 2-7x32
May not keep the SOCOM tho. Kinda bought that on impulse.


----------



## chuckdog

MCBUCK said:


> A used 4” Tracker and a new/used unfired SOCOM16 topped off w a Burris Scout Scope 2-7x32
> May not keep the SOCOM tho. Kinda bought that on impulse.



*I had a SOCOM for a short period a few years back. I bought from a shop used.*

*It had a tendency to fire more than one on occasion so after unsuccessful attempts to see the cause, I returned it.*

*Those SOCOM's have tremendous muzzle blast, but other than that I think you'll love it.*


----------



## MCBUCK

chuckdog said:


> *I had a SOCOM for a short period a few years back. I bought from a shop used.*
> 
> *It had a tendency to fire more than one on occasion so after unsuccessful attempts to see the cause, I returned it.*
> 
> *Those SOCOM's have tremendous muzzle blast, but other than that I think you'll love it.*



I’m actually looking at it as an investment gun; I got a pretty good deal on it based on my research.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I have a hankering for another .41 Mag.*
> 
> *As much as I love the Smith 57, their current prices scare me. Truth told, the Ruger prices are just about as bad.*





You ain't joking about Ruger wheelgun prices.


Was wanting a pair: 10mm & .357

S&W was significantly cheaper at the time....so I went in that direction.  Grateful for the good S&W triggers, but I still have a powerful hate fo that confounded infernal internal lock.   I'll get the plug kits and get shed of the crap at some point. 

My father  had two of his S&W have the locks deploy during his range sessions over the last two years.   He shoots 3 times a week...spreads his rounds among a few stainless framed guns...not the scandium or alloy guns.....shoots mainly .38 spcl.....yet he locked up two guns.

Needless to say he doesn't carry any of them.  He has a very prolonged evaluation & scrutiny he runs on a weapon before he'll carry it.  It's a short list of what he's vetted as "his carry guns".    He's adopted a Kimber .357 that he conceals as EDC and a certain P239 9mm that carries for church security detail. 

Looking back on what $$ I thought I'd "saved" by going with the available S&W revolvers over the Rugers.....I was flawed in that assessment. The rubber grips & sights have had to be replaced on the S&W's...and then the Hilary Hole plug kits will have to be purchased & fitted. 


Oh....and that doesn't even address the finishes.  The finish on my last Rugers is way above what S&W has going one with the three I've added.   

Mothers Mag Wheel Polish and some elbow grease will address that.

Sure would be nice if S&W would sell a complete weapon and not a "partial owner assembly required". 


Oh well....not griping.   I knew full well what I was up against before taking on these S&W projects.  I can address the other stuff to my liking.  Again, though....the triggers are very much to my liking outa the box...so there is that. 





chuckdog said:


> *I had a SOCOM for a short period a few years back. I bought from a shop used.*
> 
> *It had a tendency to fire more than one on occasion so after unsuccessful attempts to see the cause, I returned it.*
> 
> *Those SOCOM's have tremendous muzzle blast, but other than that I think you'll love it.*




That integral pepperbox will knock stuff outa yer watchpocket.

Cool guns and fun as heck to shoot.

A buddy has one and it's a gun that all of us drool for our turn to let a few mags ride downrange.


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *I had a SOCOM for a short period a few years back. I bought from a shop used.*
> 
> *It had a tendency to fire more than one on occasion so after unsuccessful attempts to see the cause, I returned it.*
> 
> *Those SOCOM's have tremendous muzzle blast, but other than that I think you'll love it.*



probably a trigger issue...mine did something similar and I got run off of a range...someone could have stoned the sear improperly (what happened to mine.. I know it didn't leave Hook's place like that)

funny I would let the wheel gun go and keep the SOCOM


----------



## Railroader

@MCBUCK  A while back, I ALMOST impulse bought a SOCOM...Held off a couple hours too long, and it sold.

I now wish I had bought it, if this helps..


----------



## MCBUCK

Jester896 said:


> funny I would let the wheel gun go and keep the SOCOM



I always thought I was a SOCOM guy cause I like carbines....but this one just doesn’t feel right for some reason. Let me know if you’re interested ( can I say that?) 

But I do like the Tracker a lot.


----------



## Dub

MCBUCK said:


> I always thought I was a SOCOM guy cause I like carbines....but this one just doesn’t feel right for some reason. Let me know if you’re interested ( can I say that?)
> 
> But I do like the Tracker a lot.





Have you handled and shot one of the Scout Squad models ?

https://www.springfield-armory.com/m1a-series-rifles/m1a-scout-squad-rifles/

I've been scared to get too close to one....don't have the funds right now and I know the want would be instantaneous.


----------



## MCBUCK

Yes about a year ago and like an idiot I passed. So please, just stop.


----------



## SC Hunter

I didn't buy it today but it came in. A bergara ridge in 308. Little issue though. Upon inspection of the gun I ordered a 22 inch barreled gun and they sent a 20 inch barrelled gun. We called the company I ordered from and they pretty much said to bad we don't have any 22 inch barrels in stock send it back, me paying shipping, and they would refund me the money. I'm a little irritated by that but I'm going to shoot it and see how I feel about it. If I like it it stays if not I'll sell it and buy one with the longer barrel. 

I can say this though the trigger out of the box is one of the best triggers I've ever felt on a factory rifle with no tuning or anything. My FFL guy was not happy about the whole response from the company I ordered from and voiced it to their customer service manager. Oh well I've got a new 308 to shoot and piddle with some.


----------



## SC Hunter

I may call it little death ??


----------



## Jester896

@SC Hunter take it up with your card company...get them to send a pickup tag.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> @SC Hunter take it up with your card company...get them to send a pickup tag.


That's the plan if I don't get what I want tomorrow. I'm going to call them again and see if I can get it right. I'll be happy with a 6.5 or 308 with a 22 inch barrel. Doesn't matter to me at all honestly.


----------



## pacecars

Well crap. Decided against the Marlin 1893 .38-55 and bought one in .32-40 with a half round barrel instead


----------



## sleepr71

Pacecars...you are a blessed man???


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I may call it little death ??



Beauty !!!

I’m actually digging that 20” tube.

Still has 4” more barrel than the AR-10 project gun I’m tinkering with. I don’t think you will miss the 22”.  

I wasn’t kidding with you about the triggers on them.  So refreshing when a company gives you a good feeling trigger out of the box.


----------



## chuckdog

SC Hunter said:


> I didn't buy it today but it came in. A bergara ridge in 308. Little issue though. Upon inspection of the gun I ordered a 22 inch barreled gun and they sent a 20 inch barrelled gun. We called the company I ordered from and they pretty much said to bad we don't have any 22 inch barrels in stock send it back, me paying shipping, and they would refund me the money. I'm a little irritated by that but I'm going to shoot it and see how I feel about it. If I like it it stays if not I'll sell it and buy one with the longer barrel.
> 
> I can say this though the trigger out of the box is one of the best triggers I've ever felt on a factory rifle with no tuning or anything. My FFL guy was not happy about the whole response from the company I ordered from and voiced it to their customer service manager. Oh well I've got a new 308 to shoot and piddle with some.



*I understand about not receiving what you ordered, I'd be upset too.*

*That said, I'd rather have the 20" tube .308. It will be handy in tight spots and the shorter barrel should be more rigid.*

*Hopefully it will turn out to be blessing in disguise!*


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub I let my brother fondle it yesterday and he tried the trigger....his response was what did you do to the trigger?? ? 

@chuckdog I was thinking the same it will be handy in tight spots and all. My brother also mentioned the shorter barrel should be more rigid. I'm going to get in touch with the company here shortly and see what we can make happen. I shouldn't be so irritated but I expect to get what I ordered. ?


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> I shouldn't be so irritated but I expect to get what I ordered. ?



that's how it should be....it may be harder since it was transferred...might should have had the FFL return it and take it up with your card company.  It might be yours now.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> that's how it should be....it may be harder since it was transferred...might should have had the FFL return it and take it up with your card company.  It might be yours now.


You are probably right as a matter of fact you aren't probably anything. ? You are correct. If it is I'll shoot it and see how I like it and if I don't it can go on down the road like the other 100 or so. I have a Remington 700 tactical with a 20 inch barrel that I like alot so we'll see.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Gotta a deal on 3 PMR-30's . .


----------



## Dub

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta a deal on 3 PMR-30's . .




I hear ya playa !!!! 

“Rat-tat-tat-tat Quack got dem gats.  
Neva hesitate ta put a fool on his back”







Great score.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dub said:


> I hear ya playa !!!!
> 
> “Rat-tat-tat-tat Quack got dem gats.
> Neva hesitate ta put a fool on his back”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084968
> 
> 
> Great score.




 I gotta stop !!  Finding ammo readily available too.


----------



## Dub

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta stop !!  Finding ammo readily available too.



I see zero problems, sir.  

Those PM-30’s can suck ‘em up, too.


----------



## chuckdog

*I've got to stay away from gun shops!*

*Lately it seems if it's a Ruger or a rimfire it catches my attention. If it's a Ruger rimfire I have trouble putting it down!*

*Look what followed me home from the local Mom & Pop today.*





*I don't know what I'm going to do with this one. It's not my usual utility grade I've been buying lately.*

*Right now, just looking at it is worth what it cost.*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I've got to stay away from gun shops!*
> 
> *Lately it seems if it's a Ruger or a rimfire it catches my attention. If it's a Ruger rimfire I have trouble putting it down!*
> 
> *Look what followed me home from the local Mom & Pop today.*
> 
> View attachment 1084989
> 
> View attachment 1084990
> 
> *I don't know what I'm going to do with this one. It's not my usual utility grade I've been buying lately.*
> 
> *Right now, just looking at it is worth what it cost.*




Sexy !!!!


I can see why that'un followed you home.


Love that stock. The matte receiver and stainless look mighty sharp.

Digging the front sight, too.   I've gone gold bead on a couple guns and didn't regret them whatsoever.....in fact, one gold bead leads to another.   Especially the rounded-domed type.....really catch the light.


That's going to be a fun pinksterer.


----------



## bullgator

Well, I got home from vacation and it’s been deliveryville. my Burris XTRII 4-20 scope and American Defense mount came. Then I went and picked up my PSA pistol lower. Finally my 6mm ARC upper came along with 200 rounds of Hornady ammo.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Well, I got home from vacation and it’s been deliveryville. my Burris XTRII 4-20 scope and American Defense mount came. Then I went and picked up my PSA pistol lower. Finally my 6mm ARC upper came along with 200 rounds of Hornady ammo.













Gotta love it when the gear arrives !!!


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Gotta love it when the gear arrives !!!


A whole lot better than the credit card bill that follows it.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> A whole lot better than the credit card bill that follows it.




Agreed.....those tend to sting a bit.  

I've also felt the immediate gratification & delayed financials......like a punch from  Tyson.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Didn't buy the gun but finally got the sling kit and drilled the stock for my son's 35 rem that he inherited from his G-dad.

What a fine rifle!


----------



## snooker1

Bless me father for I have sinned....again.

Couldn't sleep so I was up around 2am surfing the web when it happened. I was just sitting there and the next thing I knew I purchased a new weatherby 7mm-08.


----------



## rosewood

snooker1 said:


> Bless me father for I have sinned....again.
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I was up around 2am surfing the web when it happened. I was just sitting there and the next thing I knew I purchased a new weatherby 7mm-08.


There is no cure,  u have to manage the symptoms.


----------



## Evergreen

snooker1 said:


> Bless me father for I have sinned....again.
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I was up around 2am surfing the web when it happened. I was just sitting there and the next thing I knew I purchased a new weatherby 7mm-08.



Friends don't let friends, wait where you get that jewel from?


----------



## frankwright

Yep, Just an inexpensive toy to play with because I liked it. Heritage Barkeep .22/.22 Magnum!
Sorry for the terrible picture but it is raining out and indoor pictures are not great!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

frankwright said:


> Yep, Just an inexpensive toy to play with because I liked it. Heritage Barkeep .22/.22 Magnum!
> Sorry for the terrible picture but it is raining out and indoor pictures are not great!View attachment 1086390


Very nice.


----------



## GregoryB.

I like the Heritage pistols. I have a Rough Rider model and it's accurate enough to bounce a can around the yard with.


----------



## bullgator

snooker1 said:


> Bless me father for I have sinned....again.
> 
> Couldn't sleep so I was up around 2am surfing the web when it happened. I was just sitting there and the next thing I knew I purchased a new weatherby 7mm-08.


Sleep surfing again?


----------



## trad bow

Kel tec pmr 30 caught a ride home today


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

These have been out for a while now.  For some reason, I have decided I need one.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> Sleep surfing again?


They have meds for that....


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> They have meds for that....


I’m sure all the possible side affects aren’t worth it…..?


----------



## SC Hunter

trad bow said:


> Kel tec pmr 30 caught a ride home today


If it tries to be picky with ammo find some fiocchi's. Mine loves the fiocchi's and does pretty good with the cci's once I shot it a good bit.


----------



## trad bow

Yes I’ve been told it’s finicky but there’s a few u tube that show several minor issues mostly with fit finish and one with the mags. I haven’t ran into any yet but have just shot fifty rounds of cci 40 gr thru mine. I’m going to take it apart and do a thorough cleaning on it that I do with all new firearms.


----------



## Jester896

trad bow said:


> Yes I’ve been told it’s finicky but there’s a few u tube that show several minor issues mostly with fit finish and one with the mags. I haven’t ran into any yet but have just shot fifty rounds of cci 40 gr thru mine. I’m going to take it apart and do a thorough cleaning on it that I do with all new firearms.


I think the Gen I had the problems...the Gen II is better.  I run Hornady Critical Defense in mine and it has not failed so far...will flat wear out some hogs in a corral trap too.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> If it tries to be picky with ammo find some fiocchi's. Mine loves the fiocchi's and does pretty good with the cci's once I shot it a good bit.




Rimfires have always struck me as funny that way.

I'm sure it's just my imagination but I've run into some fickle eaters with the few rimfire guns I've used.

In some cases I'd say it was ammo "quality" (price).....when some guns would run the good stuff much better.....but then I've taken the same good stuff....used in another gun which ran it well...along with the cheap ammo that it also ran really well. 

I've never stuck with any rimfire long enough to iron out a pattern.   Just been in the habit of buying the bulk stuff occasionally when I'd run across it.

Keep thinking that one of these days I'll tear down my ancient 10/22 and deep clean it then reconfigure it into a new stock, trigger & barrel and scope it.





trad bow said:


> Yes I’ve been told it’s finicky but there’s a few u tube that show several minor issues mostly with fit finish and one with the mags. I haven’t ran into any yet but have just shot fifty rounds of cci 40 gr thru mine. I’m going to take it apart and do a thorough cleaning on it that I do with all new firearms.




It's going to be a fun pistola.

A buddy brings his along in his tackle box. 

When things get really, really slow....it makes for fun plinking.

22mag is fun stuff.  30rds of it is bigtime fun stuff.



Good practice on the thorough initial cleaning.   

I'll be the first to admit that Glocks spoiled me on that.  All it took was shooting with a buddy on his initial range trip with his brand new Rock Island 1911 to become a believer in NOT skipping that good initial clean & lube.

He'd literally just bought the gun....broke it outa the box...loaded the mag and went to town on the paper bad guy target...or tried to go to town. 

Lotta problems.  I loaned him a couple magazines and it ran better. Still had a few issues.


Gun looked like it was well lubed to me...very well lubed, in fact.


Turns out we figured out that the lube was more of rust preventative than it was a proper weapon lube.  Seems logical....guns are made & initially stored in Philippines....shipped over.....more storage and transit, etc.

New mags generally all benefit from being left fully loaded for a couple days prior to use.


Years later I kept that in mind when I bought my first Rock Island.  Sucker was dripping in "oil".    Pulled the mags out...loaded 'em and dropped them into my range bag.   Tore down the gun and soaked everything in Kroil overnight.....thorough wipe down the next day and heavily dosed with Weapon Shield during reassembly.

It's run from the very first round through the last with zero issues.  Accurate gun that performs well.


Sorry for the long story....just reminded me of a lesson learned.   Not all guns can be treated like Glocks.


----------



## georgia_home

finicky 22lrs stink.

I’ve got a Remington speed master, that’s the semi auto rifle. It shoots anything. I never tried short or long, just lr. but cousins had one in the 70’s that shot everything. This thing has shot any 22lr I ever loaded in it.

I have a ruger sr22 Pistol. Just the opposite. Only reliably shoots the remmy golden bullets. tried 2 or 3 RN lead bullets. They won’t even feed right. And with most any ammo, won’t eject/extract if dirty. (100—200 rnds and must clean. Brush and scrub chamber or else!)

yes, they are picky!



Dub said:


> Rimfires have always struck me as funny that way.
> 
> I'm sure it's just my imagination but I've run into some fickle eaters with the few rimfire guns I've used.
> 
> In some cases I'd say it was ammo "quality" (price).....when some guns would run the good stuff much better.....but then I've taken the same good stuff....used in another gun which ran it well...along with the cheap ammo that it also ran really well.
> 
> I've never stuck with any rimfire long enough to iron out a pattern.   Just been in the habit of buying the bulk stuff occasionally when I'd run across it.
> 
> Keep thinking that one of these days I'll tear down my ancient 10/22 and deep clean it then reconfigure it into a new stock, trigger & barrel and scope it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a fun pistola.
> 
> A buddy brings his along in his tackle box.
> 
> When things get really, really slow....it makes for fun plinking.
> 
> 22mag is fun stuff.  30rds of it is bigtime fun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Good practice on the thorough initial cleaning.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that Glocks spoiled me on that.  All it took was shooting with a buddy on his initial range trip with his brand new Rock Island 1911 to become a believer in NOT skipping that good initial clean & lube.
> 
> He'd literally just bought the gun....broke it outa the box...loaded the mag and went to town on the paper bad guy target...or tried to go to town.
> 
> Lotta problems.  I loaned him a couple magazines and it ran better. Still had a few issues.
> 
> 
> Gun looked like it was well lubed to me...very well lubed, in fact.
> 
> 
> Turns out we figured out that the lube was more of rust preventative than it was a proper weapon lube.  Seems logical....guns are made & initially stored in Philippines....shipped over.....more storage and transit, etc.
> 
> New mags generally all benefit from being left fully loaded for a couple days prior to use.
> 
> 
> Years later I kept that in mind when I bought my first Rock Island.  Sucker was dripping in "oil".    Pulled the mags out...loaded 'em and dropped them into my range bag.   Tore down the gun and soaked everything in Kroil overnight.....thorough wipe down the next day and heavily dosed with Weapon Shield during reassembly.
> 
> It's run from the very first round through the last with zero issues.  Accurate gun that performs well.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story....just reminded me of a lesson learned.   Not all guns can be treated like Glocks.


----------



## chuckdog

trad bow said:


> Yes I’ve been told it’s finicky but there’s a few u tube that show several minor issues mostly with fit finish and one with the mags. I haven’t ran into any yet but have just shot fifty rounds of cci 40 gr thru mine. I’m going to take it apart and do a thorough cleaning on it that I do with all new firearms.




*I remember when the AMT 22 magnum were introduced they came with a card recommending specific ammo type to use for dependable feed/operation. I believe Winchester was recommended due to burn rate.*

*My memory ain't what it used to be.*


----------



## rosewood

I am surprised those golden bullets work for some.  They have been absolutely the worse .22LR I have tried in any gun.  They jam/misfeed frequently in both my 10/22 and 22/45 Mk3.  Also, I have found many of the bullets are jacked up in the case.  Very poor quality control.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Nope, but I finally finished building a 1911.  My late pa-in-law gave me a Colt NM slide and a Remington Rand NM slide with bomar sight rail on top several years ago before he passed.  I built out the Colt on a RIA frame (bought new from Sarco) as Goverment spec maybe 2 years ago.   I call that one my Rock Island Colt.  Just got around to finishing the Remington Rand slide.  Picked up another filipino 1911 frame (bare) from a guy on ODT and just finished fitting all of the parts together.  It says AP International on the frame.  Have to get to the range and give it a whirl.  Don't know what to call this one.  Maybe my RRAP 45?

I do wish he could have seen them both.  They sat in my closet in a ammo can until well after he passed.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I didn't notice until after I got it together the marks on the back of the slide.  They are on both sides, guessing someone got the slide stuck on a frame and they used pliers to pull it open??

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Here is the Rock Island Colt.


----------



## Dub

Well done, @rosewood 

I am sure he’d be proud of you getting it up and running.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Well done, @rosewood
> 
> I am sure he’d be proud of you getting it up and running.


Thanks Dub!

Yes he would be.  He was on an Air Force pistol team for years (before I knew him) and had a few 1911 competition pistols.  I do not know if the slides he gave me were once slides he used and he upgraded or if he just acquired them over the years, I never got around to asking him the history of them.  I wished I had.  They history I know, he gave me the slides and now I can shoot them. 

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

I didn't buy a gun today........but I did get over to Best Buy for some gun-related gear:  large screen 4K TV & another AppleTV unit for it. 


Bought it.....and got it upstairs in the hallway.....awaiting my afternoon's work in the soon-to-be mancave. 


Just knocked out a pot of coffee.....now time to get to work on building & installing the shelves on my reloading bench and getting measurements for backing material....either going pegboard or simple paneling that will get painted and screwed in place.  Will get the light bars mounted in it today, too. 



Gonna get the TV on the dresser for temporary connecting to internet, cable TV & AppleTV.    Will wall mount it tomorrow. 

Gonna get some new wire and use the speakers I've had waiting around.  Mancave will have a home theater system in addition to reloading presses, gun safe and comfortable leather wing chair.


----------



## Darkhorse

You didn't mention a new 4K AV receiver to tie that Home theatre together with. Or a 4K DVD player.
You might need to go back to Best Buy and get those things and while your there get a spool of their premium speaker wire. It's good stuff.
Your almost there.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> You didn't mention a new 4K AV receiver to tie that Home theatre together with. Or a 4K DVD player.
> You might need to go back to Best Buy and get those things and while your there get a spool of their premium speaker wire. It's good stuff.
> Your almost there.



Was gonna go with Monoprice for the wire.   Not sure if my ancient receiver is up for the task, though.


So much to get done in that room.   Almost don’t know where to start.

It’s been the inside “attic” room for the last 23 years.  

Gonna be a comfortable refuge once I get done.


----------



## Railroader

Went and picked up this Rossi Auto .22 WMR today..



Made an offhand order a few months ago, and forgot about it..lol 

Anyway, I mounted a TruGlo 4x scope that I had on hand, bore sighted the thing, and started walking 'em in at 75 yards...Settled for this group of three, below the leaf I poked in as a marker.  Shoots pretty good!



This was shooting Aguila 40gr JSPs at 1875 fps.  Gonna have to shoot up a brick of these before I worry about seeing if it likes something else better. ?

Action is smooth, trigger ain't bad, functions perfectly, and overall the little rifle is nicer than I was expecting it to be for the price.

Would love to see a 5rd mag, but you can't have everything, I guess...


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Was gonna go with Monoprice for the wire.   Not sure if my ancient receiver is up for the task, though.


I just realized the sub amp I have in my car and truck, I bought them both around 1995 or so and have had them in a few different vehicles.  Still work great.  I think the sub in my truck I bought maybe a year or 2 later.

My surround receiver was given to me and I believe it is 20 years or so old.  I found a blue tooth adapter that has a 2 channel rca output that I added to it so I can bluetooth audio from my cell phone or tablet.  Works great!

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> Was gonna go with Monoprice for the wire.   Not sure if my ancient receiver is up for the task, though.
> 
> 
> So much to get done in that room.   Almost don’t know where to start.
> 
> It’s been the inside “attic” room for the last 23 years.
> 
> Gonna be a comfortable refuge once I get done.


 
If you want to view that new TV in 4K then you need a 4K receiver to let the signal through. That's why I had to purchase the whole nine yards in 4K.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> If you want to view that new TV in 4K then you need a 4K receiver to let the signal through. That's why I had to purchase the whole nine yards in 4K.



Yep.  We went 4K with the den TV a few years ago.  The AppleTV unit is 4K and so is the cableTV (some channels).

Lots of YouTube content available that really demonstrates 4K capabilities.

We used a Bose soundbar & remote subwoofer in den.  It is so effective that it has me wanting to do the same in the man cave.

“Problem“ is I‘ve had these other speakers waiting to be used again. Center plus 3 pairs that can really spread sound throughout the room.

It is going to be a fun project.  Good sized room as it’s a bonus room over the small garage. 

I will look into modern receivers and see what is available. I would like to add a powered subwoofer, too.

Gonna be a worthy project.



My son saw me getting the older speakers out and he offered, “Ah…..hey, Dad…..you know they make awesome headphone s, right….”.  Little guy doesn‘t understood horsepower or wattage.   The big dogs gonna eat, lol.


----------



## Darkhorse

My subwoofer is pretty old also. I wanted Klipsch speakers but best buy was out. In fact they were out of almost every brand of speakers, so I bought 5 new ones, to make up a surround set off the Yamaha website. They sound better than I expected. My old subwoofer is a Pioneer and it stopped outputting sound a few weeks ago. I found a Klipsch on sale at best buy and I was ready to order it when I got the old subwoofer working again. I might still get it.
The Yamaha speakers were intended to be temporary until I could round up the funds for a nice set of Klipsch's but they sound so good I'm rethinking it. One thing that helps that is the speakers are almost a perfect match for the power output of the receiver. I spent the necessary time  studying the specification tables to closely match them to each other.


----------



## Jester896

I gave a good pair of Cerwin Vega bookshelves away a short time ago.  I still have an Infinity center channel and 2 satellites.   Now here I find myself with the sound out on my big unit and wondering what type of surround system I should get for the other room.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> My subwoofer is pretty old also. I wanted Klipsch speakers but best buy was out. In fact they were out of almost every brand of speakers, so I bought 5 new ones, to make up a surround set off the Yamaha website. They sound better than I expected. My old subwoofer is a Pioneer and it stopped outputting sound a few weeks ago. I found a Klipsch on sale at best buy and I was ready to order it when I got the old subwoofer working again. I might still get it.
> The Yamaha speakers were intended to be temporary until I could round up the funds for a nice set of Klipsch's but they sound so good I'm rethinking it. One thing that helps that is the speakers are almost a perfect match for the power output of the receiver. I spent the necessary time  studying the specification tables to closely match them to each other.






A powered sub with the crossover freqs dialed in makes hyooooge difference.

I'm looking forward to getting to that stage with the room....I'm a ways off.  


Did run buy Harbor Freight today & got another light that's going on my reloading bench tonight.  It's unreal what they have for inexpensive shop lights.  

Left there and did swing into Best Buy again.....never took my wallet out....just looking and getting ideas. 

Very glad I already have the speakers.  In my case it's going to be fairly straightforward when I reach that point in the room setup.....

a) new spool of speaker wire.      

b) updated receiver (old one may be moved to the garage and run a set of bookshelves out there.   CD player right along with it. Will have to "rack it" inside a storage cabinet to keep dust out. 

c) powered subwoofer




Jester896 said:


> I gave a good pair of Cerwin Vega bookshelves away a short time ago.  I still have an Infinity center channel and 2 satellites.   Now here I find myself with the sound out on my big unit and wondering what type of surround system I should get for the other room.




So many options.


If I didn't already have speakers I'd be looking at the wireless deals.  Heck.....I'm still looking at the wireless deals, lol.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> If I didn't already have speakers I'd be looking at the wireless deals.  Heck.....I'm still looking at the wireless deals, lol.



that is the direction I will take I think


----------



## Darkhorse

When looking at receivers check what coding is used at the high end of your budget. There will be several running in the background, remember these, and you will have a couple of choices for your surround sound, probably a Dolby of some sort and maybe NEO 6, now go look at a lower priced model and do the same thing. Most, if not all, of these codes are being used by the cheaper model also but you might need to look for it in the specs. If that's the case buy the cheap one then go and get you a red dot for your pistols with the savings.


----------



## pacecars

Well, sorta, kinda…..bought a TenPoint crossbow today or at least told the seller I would take it.


----------



## sbroadwell

I did. First time since before COVID.
The last few guns I've bought, I used hotel points to get Bass Pro gift cards. Finally got enough points to get a Sig P365. Going to upgrade from my Ruger LC9. It was on sale for $499, and I had $500 in cards, so I ended up paying $29.99

Just ordered one of those magazine loading gizmos. I couldn't get more than five rounds in each magazine, so I shot it ten times in the yard. Seems to work fine, but I need to put several hundred rounds through it before I'm ok carrying it. That is going to be more expensive than it used to be!


----------



## sbroadwell

And this is where Amazon comes in so handy. No stores around here that would have a mag loader. I ordered one for $9.95 from Amazon, and supposed to be here tomorrow.

I personally don't much like the way the internet, particularly Amazon, is taking over retail. But, my company sells to over 90 Amazon locations, and I've personally been in 22 sites this year. The people in maintenance I call on are just like everybody else - the #1 topic we talk about at most locations is guns. And, they are quick!


----------



## rosewood

Can't beat a gun you bought with gift cards!!


----------



## Dub

sbroadwell said:


> I did. First time since before COVID.
> The last few guns I've bought, I used hotel points to get Bass Pro gift cards. Finally got enough points to get a Sig P365. Going to upgrade from my Ruger LC9. It was on sale for $499, and I had $500 in cards, so I ended up paying $29.99
> 
> Just ordered one of those magazine loading gizmos. I couldn't get more than five rounds in each magazine, so I shot it ten times in the yard. Seems to work fine, but I need to put several hundred rounds through it before I'm ok carrying it. That is going to be more expensive than it used to be!View attachment 1089398





Great pistol.  I'm betting you'll be pleased with it.

Mighty versatile in method of carry.


I've had great success with their 12rd & 15rd mags.  Left them loaded overnight before range trip....no issues. Was able to cram them full.   I've not, however, tried the 10rd mags. 




https://www.maglula.com/product/uplula-9mm-to-45acp

Highly recommend this mag loader for when you have several to reload.  They also make an insert for it that makes single-stack mags easy to load.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Jester896

I keep mine right here...every time I look for it it is right there


----------



## Para Bellum

sbroadwell said:


> I did. First time since before COVID.
> The last few guns I've bought, I used hotel points to get Bass Pro gift cards. Finally got enough points to get a Sig P365. Going to upgrade from my Ruger LC9. It was on sale for $499, and I had $500 in cards, so I ended up paying $29.99
> 
> Just ordered one of those magazine loading gizmos. I couldn't get more than five rounds in each magazine, so I shot it ten times in the yard. Seems to work fine, but I need to put several hundred rounds through it before I'm ok carrying it. That is going to be more expensive than it used to be!View attachment 1089398



You’ll never carry anything else.


----------



## sbroadwell

Jester896 said:


> View attachment 1089458
> I keep mine right here...every time I look for it it is right there



Ha! I’ve loaded all sorts of magazines and never a problem. Either old age is getting to my thumb, or these springs are awfully strong. 
I’ll try the $10 gizmo. If it doesn’t work right I’ll get the name brand one.


----------



## Railroader

The P365 is my favorite small gun.  

The 10 round mags relax a bit with use...


----------



## 6mm Remington

Recently picked up a windham src in 7.62x39. Topped it with a primary arms glx 2x prism sight. Shoots way better than I thought it would.


----------



## chuckdog

*I finally located a S&W Victory 22LR at a price I can live with. I got it Saturday morning.*

*I've been wanting to try one on for size for quite some time, but it had became one of the victims of covid. I found a couple earlier, but they either had condition and or price issues that prevented me from getting one sooner.*

*The green sights make them fairly easy for my older eyes to see. The trigger is a bit heavy for a target pistol, but if it shows promise I'm sure it can be lightened. It does feature a magazine disconnect. This is a feature I despise, but it seems to have little if any obvious effect on the trigger pull or reliability.*

*I worked on my "Home Pistol Range" yesterday too. The tree that I caught my hand between it and the tractor is now gone!*

*Hopefully the new Smith will get a test drive on my somewhat improved range later today.*

**


----------



## frankwright

sbroadwell said:


> I did. First time since before COVID.
> The last few guns I've bought, I used hotel points to get Bass Pro gift cards. Finally got enough points to get a Sig P365. Going to upgrade from my Ruger LC9. It was on sale for $499, and I had $500 in cards, so I ended up paying $29.99
> 
> Just ordered one of those magazine loading gizmos. I couldn't get more than five rounds in each magazine, so I shot it ten times in the yard. Seems to work fine, but I need to put several hundred rounds through it before I'm ok carrying it. That is going to be more expensive than it used to be!View attachment 1089398


I bought mine when it first came out and it has been my constant companion with no problems.
I don't know what the current panic price is but for $32 from Osage Country I put the XL grip frame on mine. No harder to conceal,easier to shoot and 12+1.


----------



## sbroadwell

frankwright said:


> I bought mine when it first came out and it has been my constant companion with no problems.
> I don't know what the current panic price is but for $32 from Osage Country I put the XL grip frame on mine. No harder to conceal,easier to shoot and 12+1.



I found that place online last night, and ordered two magazine (12 and 15 rounds). Once I get the gun broken in I may think about switching frames.


----------



## snuffy

sbroadwell said:


> I did. First time since before COVID.
> The last few guns I've bought, I used hotel points to get Bass Pro gift cards. Finally got enough points to get a Sig P365. Going to upgrade from my Ruger LC9. It was on sale for $499, and I had $500 in cards, so I ended up paying $29.99
> 
> Just ordered one of those magazine loading gizmos. I couldn't get more than five rounds in each magazine, so I shot it ten times in the yard. Seems to work fine, but I need to put several hundred rounds through it before I'm ok carrying it. That is going to be more expensive than it used to be!View attachment 1089398



You will love the gun.
I carry mine with the 12 round mag. But have shot the ten round ones a good bit . 
No problems with any of them.

As Dub said get the UpLULA mag loader. I have several


----------



## sbroadwell

snuffy said:


> You will love the gun.
> I carry mine with the 12 round mag. But have shot the ten round ones a good bit .
> No problems with any of them.
> 
> As Dub said get the UpLULA mag loader. I have several



I ordered 12 and 15 round magazines online this weekend.
And, the $10 mag loader I got online ain't hitting on much. It works, but not well.
I've used one of those Uplula ones, and it works a lot better. Heading to LaGrange, then up to Dalton today, so I'll be all over. If I pass an Academy I'll stop and see if they have one.


----------



## snuffy

sbroadwell said:


> I ordered 12 and 15 round magazines online this weekend.
> And, the $10 mag loader I got online ain't hitting on much. It works, but not well.
> I've used one of those Uplula ones, and it works a lot better. Heading to LaGrange, then up to Dalton today, so I'll be all over. If I pass an Academy I'll stop and see if they have one.



I bought one of mine at Academy in Mcdonough.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> These have been out for a while now.  For some reason, I have decided I need one.


After a little more research I ordered the DP-12 instead.

Should be available for pickup by Friday.   

Have a case of 2 3/4 slugs and 00buck for the test run.


----------



## chuckdog

*My wife and I stopped by Academy in Douglasville Monday. I wanted to look at a deer feeder for our backyard, my wife wanted shoes.*

*We left with a deer feeder, battery, solar charger, shoes and what may likely be the ugliest revolver that I've ever bought myself.*

*I haven't got it unboxed and pre-fire serviced yet. I spent the rest of my afternoon assembling the feeder.*

*Here's a stock photo of one.*

*




*

*Taurus 605 Poly Protector FDE. My wife agrees that it's too ugly, homely for most folks to want to steal.*

*I've been wanting a smaller .357 Mag. I've been looking at a Ruger SP 101, but it's considerbly heavier and twice the price.*

*I know the Ruger is tough and reliable. This one is an unknown for me. It seems to get fairly good reviews and is lightweight and inexpensive enough that I'll more likely carry it without hesitation.*

*I had no idea a polymer frame Taurus in fde would be what I'd choose.
*


----------



## bullgator

chuckdog said:


> *My wife and I stopped by Academy in Douglasville Monday. I wanted to look at a deer feeder for our backyard, my wife wanted shoes.*
> 
> *We left with a deer feeder, battery, solar charger, shoes and what may likely be the ugliest revolver that I've ever bought myself.*
> 
> *I haven't got it unboxed and pre-fire serviced yet. I spent the rest of my afternoon assembling the feeder.*
> 
> *Here's a stock photo of one.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Taurus 605 Poly Protector FDE. My wife agrees that it's too ugly, homely for most folks to want to steal.*
> 
> *I've been wanting a smaller .357 Mag. I've been looking at a Ruger SP 101, but it's considerbly heavier and twice the price.*
> 
> *I know the Ruger is tough and reliable. This one is an unknown for me. It seems to get fairly good reviews and is lightweight and inexpensive enough that I'll more likely carry it without hesitation.*
> 
> *I had no idea a polymer frame Taurus in fde would be what I'd choose.*


I think I’d limit myself to .38 +p in it.


----------



## Nimrod71

A very interesting handgun.  I have not seen one of these yet, but I maybe interested in one myself.  Something that ugly has to be good.  Really, from what I know about Taurus they make good quality guns.  I know they are not as high as Sig, Kimber, Colt and S & W but for the price I believe they are a very good value.  I think this would be a good one to use in adverse conditions like I find myself in at times.  I hate carrying a prized S & W for a ride on my dusty 4 wheeler rides or to the river where it is getting wet and sandy.  The dust seems to be the worst, it gets in all the little cracks and takes a complete take down to clean.  One of these Taurus revolvers, I wouldn't worry that much about.  I'll have to check one out the next time I'm at the LGS.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> After a little more research I ordered the DP-12 instead.
> 
> Should be available for pickup by Friday.
> 
> Have a case of 2 3/4 slugs and 00buck for the test run.


That was quick.

Can't wait to give this a test run.  Will have to be this weekend.


----------



## chuckdog

bullgator said:


> I think I’d limit myself to .38 +p in it.



*It's also comes supplied with a second shorter grip than the one pictured for easier concealment, etc. I'll have to find a combo that I'm good with, but it will be used with magnum loads or it will have to find a new home.*

*I'll likely test it with some 158gr Hornady XTP's powered by H110/W296. I already have plenty of those loaded for my GP100 and Blackhawk.*

*I'll load some with faster burn rate powders. That will reduce the velocity, but should maintain enough of the added horsepower I'm looking for in a compact revolver.*

*Similar to Ruger Only .45 Colt loads, last year I loaded some .38 Special rounds using H110 and Lil Gun. I shot those from the GP100. I simply had to find out how well the modern .38 Special case would handle the extra pressure.(I also couldn't find any .357 brass at the time) The brass and the .357 chambered handguns all did fine, but it ain't something I recommend anyone try. I loaded and fired only a few pieces that I made sure were all used at the time. A few of those in a .38 Special chambered revolver would likely prove to be disastrous.*

*I bought this for magnum power, that's what it'll be.  *


----------



## rosewood

I tamed a load a bit using a 125 XTP with Longshot powder in the .357 mag for my snubby.  Lost some velocity over H110, but also much less muzzle blast and recoil and still plenty good for self defense.  Still a lot hotter than a 38spcl +P.  Looks like 125 grain at 1107 fps in the 2" barrel was what the chronograph read.  I used 9.2grains of long shot.

Seems like I tried CFEP but the velocity just wasn't there.

Only 500fps loss for 8" of barrel, not too bad me thinks.  It was only about 130 FPS loss compared to H110 in the same gun.



Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*I went by Little River at lunch and put a few rounds through the .357 Taurus.*

*Surprisingly it really ain't that bad.*

*I shot several cylinders full double action @ 11 steps. I grouped about 2" below point of aim. All the groups were for me very respectable. *

*I loaded and fired one cylinder full single action and not only did my group significantly tighten up, the point of impact was dead on point of aim.*

*The D/A trigger pull is atrocious. It feels like it's about 20 lbs, but I'm not disappointed. I can likely lighten that up a bit. My double action shooting has really improved with practice. I'm obviously dipping the muzzle a bit shooting D/A, even though I don't really see it dry firing.*

*Despite the heavy double pull, the revolver is easily managed and plenty accurate for defensive purposes.*

*Overall, I've spent a lot more and been a lot less happy with a firearms performance. It's still awfully homely looking though... *


----------



## frankwright

Yep. I have been enjoying shooting my Glock G45 with Red Dot so much, I decided to get another. It was easier said than done. 
I checked the two local and two online that give vets a Blue Label discount, Or give GSSF discounts and none in stock. I was on a list at a gun range and a gun shop if one came in. Have been searching on the computer two weeks also.
Finally went to the gun range in McDonough and they had a standard, non MOS in the counter so I said what the heck.
With Blue Label Pricing and a discount card you get punched any time you buy something, I got another $50 off so. $372 out the door. 
I got it packaged up to send to Battle Werxs to have the slide milled for my Swamp Fox Justice Red Dot, Slide redone in Black Nitride and a cover to hide the cut if you want to remove the Red Dot and Tall CoWitness sights installed. So it will be $566 total.
Having one machines is actually better as the Red Dot rides closer to the slide with no need for added thickness of a mounting plate.
I did a little polishing and Tweaking but not much as the gen 5's are pretty dang good right out of the box.
I don't know when I will get it back.


----------



## Gator89

Yep, a Buckeye special 10mm / 38-40 showed up in the Ruger forum classifieds for a reasonable price. The package includes a set of Redding 38-40 dies.  


Now I will feel compelled to buy the 32 model next time one surfaces.


----------



## pacecars

Gator89 said:


> Yep, a Buckeye special 10mm / 38-40 showed up in the Ruger forum classifieds for a reasonable price. The package includes a set of Redding 38-40 dies.
> 
> 
> Now I will feel compelled to buy the 32 model next time one surfaces.



Nice snag. Dang good price and I see you were quick on the draw by one minute. I was 3 minutes late seeing it. Thanks for taking one for the team?


----------



## bullethead

Bought a Ruger LCP Max a few days ago. Cleaned it but have not shot it let alone spent the time to see if it is worthy of daily carry.


----------



## Kowtown

Found a Sako Forester L579 22-250 at the LGS today. Has a 3x9 Swarovski scope.
Had to bring it home...


----------



## Nimrod71

Now that's a fine looking rifle.  Make any Rifleman happy.


----------



## Kowtown

Nimrod71 said:


> Now that's a fine looking rifle.  Make any Rifleman happy.


Thanks Nimrod. This is my 2nd Sako Forester. I also have a 308 Mannlicher that I like so much I bought this one..


----------



## Dub

Placed my order for this one a few months ago.   Picked it up from my FFL today.


Hoping to hit the range with it in the morning.









Hard chrome frame.  The rest is black nitride.   20 lpi frontstrap checkering. Gold bead front sight, Heine ledge rear.  Chambered in .38 Super.






















I like the 1-piece mainspring housing/magwell. Rounded butt allows shirt to glide over and not snag. Blended in fairly smoothly.  No complaints.


----------



## HughW2

Dub,
Looks pretty tight! 
I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Dub that is sure a fine hand gun, I wouldn't mind having one of them myself.


----------



## Kowtown

Looks like some fine work on that pistol Dub. Hope it treats you well..


----------



## Dub

Thank you gents.

I figured if I ever go into a new line of work.....such as becoming a pimp....I'll at least have a proper gat for the job.   







The pimp vibe is strong in it.


----------



## bullgator

Dub going straight up gangsta on us......


----------



## Nimrod71

He is becoming a real Wise Guy.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Dub going straight up gangsta on us......




Skraight up pimpin'.



Keeping them tricks on point, yo.












Hey, the way things went at work this week     .....I may need to keep my options open.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Can't wait to shoot this in a few hours.

Installed flip sights and breacher tubes today.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Can't wait to shoot this in a few hours.
> 
> Installed flip sights and breacher tubes today.



Range report when you are done …..please!!!!


You are gonna be grinning all week after running that beast through it‘s paces.


----------



## Head East

Dont need one of them zombie cannons like Dub has; have been torn atween a  Glock 43 or SigP365.


----------



## Dub

Head East said:


> Dont need one of them zombie cannons like Dub has; have been torn atween a  Glock 43 or SigP365.



P365 for me.

Outstanding performe that shoots well above its weight class.


----------



## mark-7mag

Head East said:


> Dont need one of them zombie cannons like Dub has; have been torn atween a  Glock 43 or SigP365.


I was too until I shot both of them back to back at the range. I went with the Sig.


----------



## sbroadwell

Sig P365 is great. I’ve got several hundred rounds through the one I got two weeks ago. Got 12 and 15 round magazine online from Osage County. 
It’s in my pocket now, along with a 15 round reload, as I eat supper at a Whataburger in Clanton, AL


----------



## pacecars

Tried the G43 and P365 but they still don’t hold a candle to the Wilson EDC X9. I have forsaken all others for EDC since I got the EDC and I was never a 9mm fan.


----------



## mark-7mag

pacecars said:


> Tried the G43 and P365 but they still don’t hold a candle to the Wilson EDC X9. I have forsaken all others for EDC since I got the EDC and I was never a 9mm fan.


What did that set you back ? I’d love to have one


----------



## pacecars

Around $2500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Tried the G43 and P365 but they still don’t hold a candle to the Wilson EDC X9. I have forsaken all others for EDC since I got the EDC and I was never a 9mm fan.




The EDC X9 was the gun that bumped the G19 outa the carry spot for me.  It fits my paw and runs really well. The 1911 controls are to my liking.









The P365 is a much different animal.  It can easily...very easily...be carried in a pocket holster.  It also rides comfortable IWB.     There is no way that I can carry my EDC X9 in a pocket holster.



Now....the EDC X9S may be a closer size comparison to the P365.   I've never compared them side-by-side.




P365 & G19 (similar size as EDC X9) beside each other:


----------



## pacecars

I have found the X9 is as small as I want to go for EDC holster carry for my big mits. I tried a Sig 938 for pocket carry and it is just too small for my paws. I only shot the P365 but it just didn’t feel as comfortable as the X9 to me


----------



## pacecars

I have carried a Ruger LCR and a S&W M&P Bodyguard in pocket holsters but they were just backups to bigger guns. Not a fan of pocket carry yet. I like IWB in a good holster


----------



## sbroadwell

Pocket carry is about all I can do while working. I’m in and out of customers plants all day long, and I don’t want to get my company banned for carrying a gun inside. Wouldn’t be feasible to be taking a holster on and off all the time. 
But I can take the gun and pocket holster right out and leave it locked in the gun vault in my car when necessary.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have found the X9 is as small as I want to go for EDC holster carry for my big mits. I tried a Sig 938 for pocket carry and it is just too small for my paws. I only shot the P365 but it just didn’t feel as comfortable as the X9 to me





The P365 is much, much smaller than the EDC X9.

I wear XL gloves and find the P365 to be more accommodating in hand than the P938 that I carried for a couple years. Handles itself well enough at the range.  It's no full-size gun...but it works better for me than any pocket pistol that I've ever shot. 


For the record....very few guns feel as good and shoot as good as those EDC X9 pistols.  They did their homework on that design. 

It's a keeper. 


I'm hugely grateful the Dan Wesson DWX never materialized because I quit waiting on it and moved into that EDC X9 and am very glad I did so.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have found the X9 is as small as I want to go for EDC holster carry for my big mits. I tried a Sig 938 for pocket carry and it is just too small for my paws. I only shot the P365 but it just didn’t feel as comfortable as the X9 to me




Long post.....but it's a tale of how I was an idiot. 



I really liked how the P938 is made.  Sig did a good job with solid materials and making a well functioning gun.


I rented one a couple times and shot it head-to-head against my G43.

It really did well.

Ordered one....continued to shoot it on almost every range session along with the governments & commanders that were the main guns in each session.




Fast forward to the day when I was grounded at home during the Covid shutdown at work.   Got stir crazy and was doing some dry firing in the garage after cleaning some guns.  Pulled the little P938 outa pocket holster, emptied it, reseated the emptied mag into the gun and did some dry firing.  

Impressive little package......*UNITL* trying some draws from the pocket holster. Everything ground to a halt.

Two things kept reoccurring when I tried.  The more I sped up the practice draws the worse it got:
*1)* pocket liner material would either get trapped by my hand...between the frame's beavertail and snag on the draw.....looking like a real deal no kiddin' live in the flesh Barney Fife presentation.    Total goofball.

*2)* After finally getting the gun to clear, present to target...my trigger finger would be pressing firmly in place......but pressing against the outer surface of trigger guard. Would take some serious hand manipulation to reposition trigger finger backwards and inside the guard onto the trigger.   More Barney Fife.


I left the gun emptied and it went into the safe and an Airweight J-frame took over any pocket carry use I had.....until I could get through the Covid lockdown and try some other gear.

The P365 was much more ergonomic for me....and triples the capacity of the J-frame, fast spare mag reloads, better sights and a trigger that helps accuracy. It's a pocket rocket on steroids, in my opinion. 




I'm grateful I found out about the P938 problems in my garage that day....and not in a situation where things were more serious.  I have scolded myself for being an idiot and not knowing of the issues sooner. This is something I should have tried the very first day.....or prior to the first day. 


Pocket carry is mainly something I only do around the house/yard...when wearing drawstring gym shorts. 

Leaving the driveway there is usually a full-size pistola on the belt along with a spare magazine or two. If its not a .45 then odds are it's the EDC X9


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Range report when you are done …..please!!!!
> 
> 
> You are gonna be grinning all week after running that beast through it‘s paces.


Had to change plans.  Wife has been visiting my daughter in FL hospital for 6 weeks and said this weekend she was coming home today...now tomorrow.   Had to get the place show-ready.  

Rescheduled for next opportunity. 

Plus just had another case of slugs and buckshot show up Sunday (fedex delivers on Sunday here?...surprised me too).

I did get it lubed up and slinged tho.   She's ready now.


----------



## Para Bellum

Bought a 30-30 today.  Been lookin for one for awhile for my old man.  Winchester Ranger.  Sweet little rifle.


----------



## Wire Nut

AR chambered in 350 legend. Leupold 350 legend scope


----------



## pacecars

Joined a lease so I can kill things with my guns if that counts?


----------



## FlipKing

It was a trade, not a buy but new to me. Benelli Lupo in .308.


----------



## pacecars

Interesting. I have thought about trying out one of the Franchi Momentums


----------



## FlipKing

I'll let ya know how it does. First impressions is the bolt is butter. Trigger breaks like glass at 2.5lbs every pull. 8lbs 8oz weight as is. Feels nice.


----------



## Para Bellum

FlipKing said:


> I'll let ya know how it does. First impressions is the bolt is butter. Trigger breaks like glass at 2.5lbs every pull. 8lbs 8oz weight as is. Feels nice.



Benelli typically don’t crank out junk.


----------



## FlipKing

That is true, but their first break into the bolt market and there is basically 0 "real" reviews out there. I traded a Savage longrange msr10 for it and the scope as I wanted a "premium" bolt .308. This seems to fit the bill but the target will determine the final verdict.


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> That is true, but their first break into the bolt market and there is basically 0 "real" reviews out there. I traded a Savage longrange msr10 for it and the scope as I wanted a "premium" bolt .308. This seems to fit the bill but the target will determine the final verdict.



I do believe I‘d have confidence in that one.

Betting it’s going to perform very well.


----------



## ChidJ

Not a gun but picked up scope I’ve been wanting to try for a while, the March 4-28x If you haven’t heard of March scopes, check them out. I think they make a pretty solid crossover hunting/long range scope.


----------



## pacecars

Not exactly a gun but it has a trigger. I just ordered a TenPoint Seige RS410 crossbow. I have been wanting to try one of the reverse limb crossbows for a while. Should be fun


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought two stripped AR lowers today. It's not a gun technically but did require my FFL guy to write them in his book. ??


----------



## Dub

Bought this on sale at PSA over a week ago.  Sorta slow getting through their to shipping department.

I suspect the camo stock was the reason for the sale price.  I have plans for addressing that stock.  Gonna be a fun gun-project worthy of the time.

I wasn’t exactly looking for another.308 to keep fed, however I couldn’t resist a good deal in a gun that’s been on my wish list for so long.


----------



## pacecars

Just got the call from my dealer that my New Frontier has arrived but sadly I am at work and they close before I get off. I guess it will be tomorrow


----------



## Jester896

Yep… yep I did…It ain’t the Charter Arms Bulldog I wanted… it is a 4” Bulldog Target.



from the markings it is a 3rd generation manufactured since 2000 with a ser # of 95XXX.

Need to strip it and clean it...kinda nasty.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Range report when you are done …..please!!!!
> 
> 
> You are gonna be grinning all week after running that beast through it‘s paces.


Finally got to take the virgin test drive.

Shot about 80 rounds yesterday afternoon during an afternoon sweat storm.

A good mix of 3 different slug types, 00 buckshot, and a few #7 and #8 game loads.

had 1 failure to fire on 00 buck (sterling brand) when gun was smoking hot and kept that round so I can try it in a different shotgun.

The ar style flip up sights were shooting about 2 ft low at 40 yds. I didn't adjust them as I left the sight tool on my desk but if I centered the ghost at 1/2 front pin it was hitting where I aimed.

The 1 pump/2 shots started to feel normal after 10 or so rounds.

the gun has a little quirk that I was aware of going in...after 1st shot the safety cannot be re-engaged until the 2nd shot is fired.  I can live with that.

I need to take it apart, clean it up and re-lube it.  It was feeling a little sticky racking the slide toward the end of the run.

I really like this shotgun.  It was definitely an insta-grin from 1st shot.

The recoil with 2-3/4" highbrass buckshot and slugs is WAY less than my police 870.

I need to get a holosight and this gun will serve me very well for  bedside safe duty.


----------



## Para Bellum

I couldn’t believe my eyes.  Could it be?  At my  LGS?  Surely not.  Yep.  Dang sure is.  HK MR556A1.  I finally have one.


----------



## chuckdog

*I picked this 637 up one day last week. It was kind of an impulse purchase.*

*The D/A pull is awfully sweet. Haven't fired it yet though.*

*At this point I don't exactly know what I'll do with it. I may let my wife see if she prefers it to her 642.*

**


----------



## Dub

Swung by my FFL and picked up a 2011 that had come in for me.

Staccato P DPO 

Hoping to get to the range with it in the morning.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub I'm speechless! The past few purchases you've posted have me drooling!


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub I'm speechless! The past few purchases you've posted have me drooling!




Thanks, man.    Just an old guy taking on some new skills.  This one is getting a dot sight as soon as the mounting plate comes in this week.

I have been wanting to spend some time getting acclimated to a red dot sight.

The shop owner who sold me the pistola is also soon to be retiring from law enforcement.  His department requires additional  2,500 rds over various courses of fire before their folks can carry dot-equipped guns.


That is a pile of disciplined shooting to make the transition.  

It’s going to take me a while….as well as some professional instruction.  


Will run it with irons tomorrow for a quick shakedown cruise.





Got a few mags ready.  


It came well-soaked with oil, presumably the Hoppe’s Black oil that came with it.  Grabbed another bottle to use for the first several sessions.


----------



## Mars

I think @Dub needs to adopt me and add me to the will!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Mars said:


> I think @Dub needs to adopt me and add me to the will!


No kidding.  That @Dub doesn't triffle with crappy guns.


----------



## Dub

Mars said:


> I think @Dub needs to adopt me and add me to the will!



  Trying to get stuff I need while I still can….before Biden, Harris & Co. have their way and make even toy cap pistols illegal.




GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> No kidding.  That @Dub doesn't triffle with crappy guns.



Oh….I have had a few crappy ones along the way.


Life is too short.


----------



## frankwright

I am not sure why, I didn't need another Glock but a G43X followed me home.
A Sig P365 has been my constant carry since I bought it right after they came out. I switched the frame for the XL to give me a little more grip and it has been 100% reliable and accurate.
I saw this slim 10rd Glock and had to look at it. It really felt good in my hand.
A few hours later I was at the outdoor range and put about 50 rounds through it. Some JHP reloads and some Federal FMJ. It shot good and had no problems at all.
I will have to do a side by side at the range. The sig came with night sights and this one came with standard Glock sights but there is about $150 difference with Blue Label Glock pricing.
Next range trip I will do a side by side.


----------



## mark-7mag

frankwright said:


> I am not sure why, I didn't need another Glock but a G43X followed me home.
> A Sig P365 has been my constant carry since I bought it right after they came out. I switched the frame for the XL to give me a little more grip and it has been 100% reliable and accurate.
> I saw this slim 10rd Glock and had to look at it. It really felt good in my hand.
> A few hours later I was at the outdoor range and put about 50 rounds through it. Some JHP reloads and some Federal FMJ. It shot good and had no problems at all.
> I will have to do a side by side at the range. The sig came with night sights and this one came with standard Glock sights but there is about $150 difference with Blue Label Glock pricing.
> Next range trip I will do a side by side.View attachment 1095897


Before I bought the 365 I did a side by side comparison at the range . The Sig won out mainly because of the trigger and sights but it was real close. Now I'm thinking about "adding " the G43 to the safe just because.


----------



## Jester896

I have held the Sigs but haven't fired one.  Someone wanted my 43 more than I did so I let them hold it and moved up to the 43X as my EDC and I have been happy.  I did move my Trijicons over to the 43X so that wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## bullethead

I am going this evening to look at a Colt Defender. I'll buy it if it is as advertised.


----------



## FlipKing

frankwright said:


> I am not sure why, I didn't need another Glock but a G43X followed me home.
> A Sig P365 has been my constant carry since I bought it right after they came out. I switched the frame for the XL to give me a little more grip and it has been 100% reliable and accurate.
> I saw this slim 10rd Glock and had to look at it. It really felt good in my hand.
> A few hours later I was at the outdoor range and put about 50 rounds through it. Some JHP reloads and some Federal FMJ. It shot good and had no problems at all.
> I will have to do a side by side at the range. The sig came with night sights and this one came with standard Glock sights but there is about $150 difference with Blue Label Glock pricing.
> Next range trip I will do a side by side.View attachment 1095897



Now you just need some shield arm mags and mag catch. I have a p365 and a 43x. I carry the glock more with 15+1 mags.


----------



## SakoL61R

Lil' Sako's LH Beretta A400 12 ga. finally arrived stateside from across the Big Pond a few days ago.
Dealer purchase through some folks in PA that have been great to work with.  Ordered earlier this year for his since past June B-day.  Shipping out to my fave FFL today.  He doesn't know....
Contemplating the where and how of the surprise presentation.  Most likely on the skeet field / SC range where we shoot.
Will be a change from the Franchi Affinity 20 ga RH semi-auto he's currently shooting.
(((BTW, 5 Stars for the 20 ga Affinity.  100% reliable with all types of ammo (2500+ rds) and I've purposely let it get cruddy inside to test.)))


----------



## frankwright

FlipKing said:


> Now you just need some shield arm mags and mag catch. I have a p365 and a 43x. I carry the glock more with 15+1 mags.


I assume the metal catch will tear up the regular mags?


----------



## frankwright

FlipKing said:


> Now you just need some shield arm mags and mag catch. I have a p365 and a 43x. I carry the glock more with 15+1 mags.


I assume the metal catch will tear up the regular mags?


----------



## FlipKing

frankwright said:


> I assume the metal catch will tear up the regular mags?


That's what they say. I swapped mine and haven't really shot any regular mags since honestly.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> I am going this evening to look at a Colt Defender. I'll buy it if it is as advertised.




Hopefully you'll have one that's set up & running well. 

They do make for an easy to carry pistola.


I have a .45 Defender that has been a project gun of sorts.

Getting a short barreled 1911 to run well can sometimes be aggravating.  The way the gun arrived from Colt was clearly NOT set up to run right.  Honestly, had it not been a Colt then I'd have flipped it. 

Glad I didn't, because I'm committed to it now....getting it running reliably is a future project that I'm actually looking forward to. 

The WC OCX magazines helped tremendously with many of the issues.  Gonna quit messing with the Colt extractor and replace with a higher quality part.   Also time for a new recoil spring.....you'll be needing those about as often as changing socks with these pug-sized gats.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Swung by my FFL and picked up a 2011 that had come in for me.
> 
> Staccato P DPO
> 
> Hoping to get to the range with it in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1095280View attachment 1095285View attachment 1095281View attachment 1095282View attachment 1095283View attachment 1095286View attachment 1095284



Bought this 40 Short&Weak back in 2001 Dub. Most accurate pistol I ever owned.


----------



## bullethead

Had to


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Bought this 40 Short&Weak back in 2001 Dub. Most accurate pistol I ever owned.
> View attachment 1096077




Major monster there.

Built like a tank....runs like a sports car. 

Hard chrome ?     


Beast of a blaster right there.     


I do believe that I could run that front sight on all of my guns, too.  I've really grown fond of front fiber optics....and also gold beads.   They catch my eye on the rebound and help to let it ride when I want to zip through a magazine. 

I will probably never buy night sights again. Got some dim sights on a couple that will be replaced with a gold bead & Heine ledge. 





bullethead said:


> Had to
> View attachment 1096126




Heck yeah.


I understand the appeal.  Some nice .45 firepower in a very, very manageable package.



*WARNING*:  _You will forget you are wearing that pistola.  I assure you...it's gonna happen. It disappears from thought IWB for me. _


----------



## chuckdog

*Picked up another Ruger Security 9, my third.*

*I also sold a couple of other 9's that I hadn't shot in ages.*

*Obviously I like the Ruger Sec 9's. Price to performance ratio is excellent.*

*It also helps that they share their magazines with my Ruger PC Carbine.  *


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I do believe that I could run that front sight on all of my guns, too.  I've really grown fond of front fiber optics....and also gold beads.   They catch my eye on the rebound and help to let it ride when I want to zip through a magazine.
> 
> I will probably never buy night sights again. Got some dim sights on a couple that will be replaced with a gold bead & Heine ledge.



I really like the Truglo TFO sights.  When the tritium fades, you still have the fiber optic that won't.  Only issue is, they are limited to what guns they make them for.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I have been using these combo types for a bit now and really like them.  I have them on several.
https://www.trijicon.com/products/details/gl113-c-600785


----------



## marlin

I finally found a Belgium browning a5 light 20 in my price range a couple of weeks ago. Made the trip up to Atlanta yesterday to pick it up.


----------



## Nimrod71

M, let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Major monster there.
> 
> Built like a tank....runs like a sports car.
> 
> Hard chrome ?
> 
> 
> Beast of a blaster right there.
> 
> 
> I do believe that I could run that front sight on all of my guns, too.  I've really grown fond of front fiber optics....and also gold beads.   They catch my eye on the rebound and help to let it ride when I want to zip through a magazine.
> 
> I will probably never buy night sights again. Got some dim sights on a couple that will be replaced with a gold bead & Heine ledge.



Yes, Hard Chrome.
It was a great pistol Dub, but I really didn't have a real use for it. I traded  it to a guy at Moody AFB for a full size Kimber 1911. (TLE ll I think)


----------



## bullgator

marlin said:


> I finally found a Belgium browning a5 light 20 in my price range a couple of weeks ago. Made the trip up to Atlanta yesterday to pick it up.


----------



## bullgator

Well, I went and scratched an itch........


----------



## marlin

I ran a box of shells through the 20ga this morning. It ran like an old a5 and never missed a beat. I’m well pleased with it. Now just need to get it on a good bird shoot or two.


----------



## marlin

Pics of the light twenty.


----------



## Old Bum

I bought a .308 AR10 S&W M & P the other day. I put a cheap scope that I had on it. I shot out to 150 yds. and it is pretty accurate. I like the mag and bolt release on both sides. I'm thinking about putting some Ultradyne C4 sights on it.


----------



## bullethead

marlin said:


> View attachment 1097528View attachment 1097529Pics of the light twenty.


It's times like these when a "luv" option would be appropriate to click on.


----------



## bullgator

marlin said:


> View attachment 1097528View attachment 1097529Pics of the light twenty.


Is that a Japan made model? Miroku makes fine guns.


----------



## pacecars

For some reason I just can’t stop. I went ahead and bought a S&W 625-3 .45 ACP


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I tried to buy a gun today, but someone beat me to it.  Ruger Super Redhawk in .454


----------



## chuckdog

NE GA Pappy said:


> I tried to buy a gun today, but someone beat me to it.  Ruger Super Redhawk in .454



*I don't think it was me. Picked up Tuesday.*

*Local shop in Bowdon.*


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I don't think it was me. Picked up Tuesday.*
> 
> *Local shop in Bowdon.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098823


I thought all of the SRH in .454 had that gray looking finish.  First one I have seen that is bright stainless.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars




----------



## Headshot

marlin said:


> I ran a box of shells through the 20ga this morning. It ran like an old a5 and never missed a beat. I’m well pleased with it. Now just need to get it on a good bird shoot or two.



My dad had a 16 gauge A5 with a 26" improved cylinder  barrel.  He was a great shot on a covey rise and on a dove field.  He hunted so much he wore the gold off the trigger.


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> I thought all of the SRH in .454 had that gray looking finish.  First one I have seen that is bright stainless.
> 
> Rosewood



*Not the first non matte, but I don’t recall seeing one with.45 Colt marking and a different crown. *

*We all know Ruger will makeup pretty much any combination for distributors. *

*I thought I was through with big bore magnums and I may think so again after I shoot it a few times.*

*I can always lighten the load, but it ain’t something I’m known for doing. *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I don't think it was me. Picked up Tuesday.*
> 
> *Local shop in Bowdon.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098823



Oh yeah !!!!!

That's gonna be a hoot.       Mild to wild.







pacecars said:


> View attachment 1098833




That 625 is gonna be a smooth shooting gun you'll enjoy.   

Have you loaded up on moonclips ?


----------



## marlin

bullgator said:


> Is that a Japan made model? Miroku makes fine guns.


The serial number dates it being made in 1978. That dates it to miroku, the barrel is stamped made in Belgium. From what I have found so far is that parts/barrels that were left over from Belgium was used in the early Japan models.


----------



## bullgator

marlin said:


> The serial number dates it being made in 1978. That dates it to miroku, the barrel is stamped made in Belgium. From what I have found so far is that parts/barrels that were left over from Belgium was used in the early Japan models.


If it’s Miroku, you should be able to used either barrel. Belgium A5s may have issues with Japanese barrels. Mainly, the Japanese barrels are slightly thicker and have fitting problems with Belgium wood.


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Picked up a Mosin Nagant 91/30 on Sunday


----------



## ABBYS DAD

bullethead said:


> Found a nice Savage 340 in 30/30 today. 2 mags.
> I am anxious to work up a 130gr Hornady SP load for it once I get it all cleaned up.
> View attachment 1042199


That's my bucket list dream gun!!!!


----------



## gordylew

bullgator said:


> I almost picked up one of those Ruger Wranglers today. I left the range and ran by a gun shop I hadn’t been to in a couple of years to say hi to the owner. They had one for as good as any interweb price. I had to fight the urge for an impulse buy.


I would second think that one.  I’m a big Ruger fan. But not a fan of that model. We have had several that had to go back to Ruger.  JMHO


----------



## gordylew

My daughter who lives in Atlanta came to see me today. In the past when I mention she needs a gun, she would respond with nah I’m good. Today she said she wanted a gun.   So I bought her a Smith Wesson 642 with CC laser grip.  So yes I bought a gun today. It wasn’t exactly for me but it is for my piece of mind.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up my Taylor’s & Company 4 3/4” .38-40 Cattleman. Pics to follow


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Oh yeah !!!!!
> 
> That's gonna be a hoot.       Mild to wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 625 is gonna be a smooth shooting gun you'll enjoy.
> 
> Have you loaded up on moonclips ?



I am going to order some Rimz plastic ones and the regular Ranch Products aluminum versions


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I am going to order some Rimz plastic ones and the regular Ranch Products aluminum versions



https://tkcustom.com/products/moonclips


I’ve had great luck with these.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Haven't been on GON for awhile, but this summer I got  Taurus TX22. Need to shoot it now.


----------



## rosewood

Bonaire-Dave said:


> Haven't been on GON for awhile, but this summer I got  Taurus TX22. Need to shoot it now.


The TX22 is on my wishlist.  Just haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> https://tkcustom.com/products/moonclips
> 
> 
> I’ve had great luck with these.



Thanks! I have used them in the 10mm and forgot about them


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Thanks! I have used them in the 10mm and forgot about them




That's funny......the 10mm is exactly the gun I use them for.  It's my only moonclip gun. Their lever tool & hand "driver" makes it easy work of loading & stripping them.


I've shot a buddies 625 and was mighty impressed.   It was unreal how many rounds we went through that day.  He had an ammo can filled with loaded moon clips.  

I found gun reloads with  the .45acp moon clips faster/easier compared to the 10mm. Fat round ball just dropped right in every time.  No wiggling it.


You are going to enjoy that 625.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I found gun reloads with  the .45acp moon clips faster/easier compared to the 10mm. Fat round ball just dropped right in every time.  No wiggling it.



That is odd, usually fat requires more wiggling than skinny....


----------



## Wire Nut

Bought a Ruger  Wrangler Tuesday evening and a Stoeger M3020 in bottomland this afternoon. Found a case of high brass #7 1/2 shells for the Stoeger while I was at it


----------



## chuckdog

Wire Nut said:


> Bought a Ruger  Wrangler Tuesday evening and a Stoeger M3020 in bottomland this afternoon. Found a case of high brass #7 1/2 shells for the Stoeger while I was at it




*That Wrangler should bring your entire family a lot of fun.*


----------



## pacecars

610 with a few TK clips


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> 610 with a few TK clips
> View attachment 1099289


----------



## pacecars

I do love moon clips! I am waiting on a well known builder to get some new equipment that will allow him to make moon clips and then he can rechamber my Python to 10mm


----------



## ssramage

I'm a couple weeks away from pulling the trigger on a new gun. Leaning heavily towards a Winchester Extreme Weather in 7mm-08.


----------



## Adam5

I haven’t bought it yet, but I’m bidding on a Ruger P95DC 9mm on Gunbroker.


----------



## chuckdog

*Picked this up this morning. I didn't really want the drilled & tapped, but 41 mags aren't too plentiful lately. This one was bought new by a friend, sent off for scope mounts then sat in the safe for about 20 years.*

**
*
I'll look at what's under the base. It'll need a rear sight assembly, they're inexpensive enough not to worry about. I wanted a shooter.*


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> I do love moon clips!


I have never shot a gun with moon clips.  I guess I have to add that to my wishlist....


----------



## Stob

As a matter of fact I did- actually last week but had woodland camo added over the weekend!


----------



## 01Foreman400

44 mag


----------



## Jester896

01Foreman400 said:


> 44 mag


Nice!  I picked one of those up a few weeks ago.  First year of the run..ser # 66XX...safe Queen too no box.  I might have to get me one of those grips to overcome the Dragoon


----------



## Nimrod71

Well I jumped back into the Nightforce gang.  Ten years ago I needed some quick cash and sold the two Nightforce scopes to a friend under the plan of buying them back well he likes them so much I couldn't ask for them back so I bought a new SHV 5-20 X 56.  I put this on my sniper rifle and headed to the range to sight in.  Well let me tell you, it works great.  The first scopes I had were not lighted and this new one has the lighted center cross hair, this really works good on dark targets.  

I thought of getting a Trijicon but when I compared them side to side and looked through them the Nightforce had the better view and better eye relief.

This new scope seems to be more shooter friendly than the old models.  And the adjustments seem to work better.  Except for the price I think they are great scopes, but like I have been told, you have to pay for better performance.


----------



## Dustin Pate

My wife surprised me with this on Monday. It is a Yildiz Lineage 20 gauge. She knew I had been looking at them and went ahead and got it. I'm a big fan of the Yildiz brand and I know this one should not disappoint.

I've got Comp-N-Choke LM and IC extended chokes on the way.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> Nice!  I picked one of those up a few weeks ago.  First year of the run..ser # 66XX...safe Queen too no box.  I might have to get me one of those grips to overcome the Dragoon



Very nice!  This one was made in 1997 and is in excellent condition.


----------



## Wire Nut

The wife said she had to have it!!


----------



## Adam5

I picked up my Ruger P95DC that got off Gunbroker. I need to buy some mags. I should have guessed that it would come with a 10 rounder.


----------



## chuckdog

01Foreman400 said:


> 44 magView attachment 1100154




*That looks like it may have a Bisley hammer and grip angle. Most I've seen have scroll marked cylinders.*

*The Bisley grip angle does a lot to tame the SBH recoil. Enjoy!*


----------



## chuckdog

Bonaire-Dave said:


> Haven't been on GON for awhile, but this summer I got  Taurus TX22. Need to shoot it now.



*I picked one up a few weeks back. I had read quite a bit about their price/performance ratio and curiosity bit when I saw one ib FDE.*

*I'm glad to say that the pistol does live up to the hype. It's just a plain fun piece to shoot. *


----------



## Dub

Wire Nut said:


> View attachment 1100274View attachment 1100275
> The wife said she had to have it!!




Fun stuff, there.

Grab up all the lower priced ammo you can while you can.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> I bought a new SHV 5-20 X 56.  I put this on my sniper rifle and headed to the range to sight in.



I use the SHV 4-14X56 IHR on my .260 hunting rifle and am getting used to it.  I have the 5-22X50NSX MOAR on my long range gun and not sure I would part with it either.


----------



## 01Foreman400

S&W 686-3


----------



## SC Hunter

I didn't buy it but I got a new one. I ran home and grabbed lunch today and on my way back to work I was passing my parents house and my daddy waved me down. He told me to get the gun case out of his backseat and take it with me. I didn't think much of it since he has a few of my guns at their house. I get back to work and open the case and it is my late grandfather's Franchi model 48 20 gauge. It will get hunted with but I'm going to be extra careful with this one. It's got a fixed improved cylinder choke and it's light light light weight. It'll be fun to shoot.


----------



## Railroader

Adam5 said:


> I picked up my Ruger P95DC that got off Gunbroker. I need to buy some mags. I should have guessed that it would come with a 10 rounder.



I have a P97DC (.45)!

Not much for purty, but mines a great shooter. 

Nice find!  It will serve you well!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Not a gun, just a PSA.

I am hoping that the 4 new Ruger 10/22 25-round mags i just bought for $20/ea work well.  From MidwayUSA email.

Ruger branded.


----------



## Adam5

Railroader said:


> I have a P97DC (.45)!
> 
> Not much for purty, but mines a great shooter.
> 
> Nice find!  It will serve you well!



It may not be the prettiest pistol I own, or have the best trigger, but there’s something to be said about a DA/SA 9mm that’s built as solid as a tank.


----------



## Railroader

Adam5 said:


> It may not be the prettiest pistol I own, or have the best trigger, but there’s something to be said about a DA/SA 9mm that’s built as solid as a tank.



Tank is about right. ?

Ruger got it right with those.  Feel really good in hand.  Mine has nice white three-dot sights.


----------



## bullgator

Finally picked up my Sig 320 x compact today.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I didn't buy it but I got a new one. I ran home and grabbed lunch today and on my way back to work I was passing my parents house and my daddy waved me down. He told me to get the gun case out of his backseat and take it with me. I didn't think much of it since he has a few of my guns at their house. I get back to work and open the case and it is my late grandfather's Franchi model 48 20 gauge. It will get hunted with but I'm going to be extra careful with this one. It's got a fixed improved cylinder choke and it's light light light weight. It'll be fun to shoot.






Powerful stuff right there !!!


----------



## pjciii

Picked up a S&W 640-3 .357. Nice little wheel gun. Has a competition trigger 3 lb pull.


----------



## Kowtown

pjciii said:


> Picked up a S&W 640-3 .357. Nice little wheel gun. Has a competition trigger 3 lb pull.



That little beast should be and hand full with full house 357 loads...


----------



## pjciii




----------



## Jester896

Yep… looking for something like that myself.


----------



## SC Hunter

My wife and I took a trip to Barrow's, well she wanted to go to Justin's for lunch. What pregnant wife wants she gets food wise. We stopped by Barrow's before coming home and I bought a few boxes each of 243, 7mm-08, and 20 gauge ammo. Wife walks up and said come here I want this pistol. ?? She had picked out a 380 bodyguard with crimson trace. She asked if she needed to buy ammo for it before we left. She wanted something smaller to keep in her purse instead of her shield. Went in looking for ammo and came out with a new pistol and ammo.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> My wife and I took a trip to Barrow's, well she wanted to go to Justin's for lunch. What pregnant wife wants she gets food wise. We stopped by Barrow's before coming home and I bought a few boxes each of 243, 7mm-08, and 20 gauge ammo. Wife walks up and said come here I want this pistol. ?? She had picked out a 380 bodyguard with crimson trace. She asked if she needed to buy ammo for it before we left. She wanted something smaller to keep in her purse instead of her shield. Went in looking for ammo and came out with a new pistol and ammo.[/]




Pregnancy cravings that we all relate to: pistola & bullets.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> Pregnancy cravings that we all relate to: pistola & bullets.


I told her next time she gets a craving for a gun I'll gladly take a 20 gauge benelli haha


----------



## chuckdog

*Didn't buy another weapon, just accessorizing one I have.*

*Ordered this Weigand Ruger to Weaver/Picatinny base for the SRH yesterday. $69 delivered. *







*The 454/480/10 edition requires rear sight removal and cost $10 more than the 44 SRH model, but it's recommended for the extra recoil. I ain't too keen on it requiring removal of the rear sight, but the Casull does pack a healthy punch.*

*This will make it much easier to swap scopes and to use red dots, etc, in the future. *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Didn't buy another weapon, just accessorizing one I have.*
> 
> *Ordered this Weigand Ruger to Weaver/Picatinny base for the SRH yesterday. $69 delivered. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 454/480/10 edition requires rear sight removal and cost $10 more than the 44 SRH model, but it's recommended for the extra recoil. I ain't too keen on it requiring removal of the rear sight, but the Casull does pack a healthy punch.*
> 
> *This will make it much easier to swap scopes and to use red dots, etc, in the future. *




I also went with a Weigand for my .44 Blackhawk.    Gotta get that puppy mounted up and chootin' soon.


----------



## Jester896

Rut Row
Springfield RO Champion
4" full supported Bull Barrel
Billet Frame is OD
another reason to buy some more 7rd mags
should be a nice carry
made the decision after I left so no pics...they are holding it for me


----------



## bullethead

The RIA VR60 arrived today.
Uses Benelli Mobile Choke thread.
I hope it is as fun as it looks.
I'll give it to my Son and hopefully I get to run a few mags through it.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> The RIA VR60 arrived today.
> Uses Benelli Mobile Choke thread.
> I hope it is as fun as it looks.
> I'll give it to my Son and hopefully I get to run a few mags through it.
> View attachment 1101395




That looks pretty slick, right there.


----------



## mark-7mag

Why yes, yes I did ! Well, not today but yesterday. After over a year of casually searching for one I finally found this P938. I never could find a new one. This one was well taken care of and has 3 extended mags. Now to find a good iwb holster and take it to the range.


----------



## HarryO45

A couple of days ago… any guesses what I got?


----------



## HarryO45

This hint might give it away


----------



## HarryO45




----------



## HarryO45




----------



## bullgator

Christensen Arms


----------



## HarryO45




----------



## HarryO45

.300 Win Mag


----------



## SC Hunter

@HarryO45 that's a pretty rifle you got there!! I had one years ago in 7mm that I bought from a guy going through a divorce and I flipped it for some cash. I was thoroughly pleased with the rifle. Let us know how that one shoots!


----------



## HarryO45

SC Hunter said:


> @HarryO45 that's a pretty rifle you got there!! I had one years ago in 7mm that I bought from a guy going through a divorce and I flipped it for some cash. I was thoroughly pleased with the rifle. Let us know how that one shoots!


Will do… it is a long term project. I won’t shoot it for a while.  I plan to get some nice glass for it.  Right now I am looking for a rail (20 MoA) and pick the right rings (30mm). Any suggestions are welcome.  I am kinda out of my element, the purpose is elk in high country horseback and long stalks.  I got another year earliest.


----------



## HughW2

Harry,

That will certainly do the trick.  Sounds like it will be nice.


----------



## SC Hunter

@HarryO45 the person to ask would be @01Foreman400 he has several lightweight rifles set up. Depending on budget I don't think you could go wrong with night force, Leupold or Zeiss optics. Get one with a dial system.


----------



## Dub

HarryO45 said:


> Will do… it is a long term project. I won’t shoot it for a while.  I plan to get some nice glass for it.  Right now I am looking for a rail (20 MoA) and pick the right rings (30mm). Any suggestions are welcome.  I am kinda out of my element, the purpose is elk in high country horseback and long stalks.  I got another year earliest.




Check out the Spuhr mounts in stock at Mile High Shooting.

They have some cerakoted that may work...even though the standard models will look super.


Mighty sexy rifle you added there.








*Will be an accurate performer fo shizzle'.....with lots of sizzle. *


----------



## 01Foreman400

HarryO45 said:


> Will do… it is a long term project. I won’t shoot it for a while.  I plan to get some nice glass for it.  Right now I am looking for a rail (20 MoA) and pick the right rings (30mm). Any suggestions are welcome.  I am kinda out of my element, the purpose is elk in high country horseback and long stalks.  I got another year earliest.



Seekins rings are my favorite.  As far as a base Warne makes a great bases at a very reasonable price.  As far as glass it really all depends on what size and range of power scope you’re looking for.


----------



## pacecars

I wouldn’t put a 30mm on a lightweight rifle like that. I may be weird but the perfect scope for that rifle, if it were mine, would be a 6x42 Leupold in lightweight Talley mounts


----------



## Spotlite

I didn`t buy a gun today but I traded for one. Traded a 12 foot flat bed trailer made from a rotted out camper about 10 years ago for a Remington 700 7mm mag and he threw in $200 boot. I will end up trading all of it towards a Henry 308 Long Ranger lever action.


----------



## HarryO45

01Foreman400 said:


> Seekins rings are my favorite.  As far as a base Warne makes a great bases at a very reasonable price.  As far as glass it really all depends on what size and range of power scope you’re looking for.


01Foreman400, thanks for the suggestions for mount and rings.  I was thinking of getting a VX-6HD 3-18x44 TMOA for the Christiansen.  It is 30mm.  Would you recommend another Leupold?  Guide says He recommends at least 16x and also said, some close shots possible.  And protect from grizz (why I don’t want too high on low range) Average shot is 300yards but lots of 400 and a few further.
I bought the lightweight rifle because of the high alt carry, but I am not in bad shape, so I don’t mind a little heavy scope if it will help me hit… the guide told me he though a 44mm up front was fine.  He was a fan of CDS.  What do you think?  Am I in the right ball park with a 30mm VX 6?

Aluminum rings and base?

Thank you Harry


----------



## 01Foreman400

The 3-18 will be perfect.  I have the same scope with a different reticle.  Excellent scope and I highly recommend it.  Yes aluminum rings and base will do just fine.


----------



## HarryO45

Thank you… I thought I was sending the question via PM.  Didn’t mean to derail thread.


----------



## rosewood

Traded a 700 30-06 synthetic for the same in 223.  Just mounted and bore sighted a vortex crossfire 6-24x50 30mm tube.  Eager to hit the range with it.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Here is that Loaded Springfield Champion that I got and picked up today.

Sub-Model: Champion Lightweight
Barrel Length: 4" Fully Supported Ramped Bull
Capacity: 7
Finish: OD Green/Black Armory Kote 
Product Model: 1911-A1 CHAMPION LOADED
Sights: Fixed Combat Trijicon Night Sights.

It is a little bumped up but I would expect that since it was a carry gun.  Don't much care for those VZ grips but it also has the originals with it...a factory holster and double mag pouch too.


----------



## Adam5

I placed a bid on a police trade in S&W 64 with the 4” heavy barrel.


----------



## transfixer

I picked up a Ruger lcp 2 in .380 friday,  wasn't looking for one, but came across a deal from an individual,  so I grabbed it,   I had given my original lcp to my daughter a while back for her to carry,,  so I did have a void in my arsenal, not sure how much I'll carry it though,  as my p365 has become my go everywhere carry piece now

  Luckily I held onto some .380 civil defense ammo,  so I'll have something to feed it with,  as I had given all my other .380 ammo to her with the pistol ,  range ammo costs twice as much for a .380 now as it does for a 9mm !   crazy !


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Here is that Loaded Springfield Champion that I got and picked up today.
> View attachment 1102392
> Sub-Model: Champion Lightweight
> Barrel Length: 4" Fully Supported Ramped Bull
> Capacity: 7
> Finish: OD Green/Black Armory Kote
> Product Model: 1911-A1 CHAMPION LOADED
> Sights: Fixed Combat Trijicon Night Sights.
> 
> It is a little bumped up but I would expect that since it was a carry gun.  Don't much care for those VZ grips but it also has the originals with it...a factory holster and double mag pouch too.





*¡Muy bien!*

*Excellente !!!!!*

*Springfield has been nuts for a while...finally showing signs of life with the release of some of the Ronin offerings and the Vicker's Tactical. *

*That Champion .45 you have there is one of their classics that should have been keep in the lineup....in my opinion.*

*Appears they are offering a slightly expanded menu with their Custom Shop work.....starting to somewhat resemble an actual custom shop...expanded options finally. *

*Not full blown like in the heyday of the SACS...but at least better.*


----------



## Dub

I actually did buy a gun today....or at least finished paying off the layaway.

Hope the dealer will get it delivered to my FFL by next weekend.    Sure would be nice to hit the range and run some rounds through it.

100% carry pistola.

Flavor is .45acp.     Ya'll already can guess  the platform.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I actually did buy a gun today....or at least finished paying off the layaway.
> 
> Hope the dealer will get it delivered to my FFL by next weekend.    Sure would be nice to hit the range and run some rounds through it.
> 
> 100% carry pistola.
> 
> Flavor is .45acp.     Ya'll already can guess  the platform.


We know how much you’ve been wanting a Hi Point....


----------



## Jester896

@Dub with that one it gives me a 3, 4 and a few 5”s


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> We know how much you’ve been wanting a Hi Point....







I needed it like another hole in my head....but what the heck....it's one off my all-time wishlist.  




Jester896 said:


> @Dub with that one it gives me a 3, 4 and a few 5”s




You got 'em covered up nicely.

I'll be surprised if you don't fall head over heels  for that Champion.

4" bull barrel gives it some full sized attitude. The shorter sight radius is actually helpful for many....I'm one of them.   I know in theory the longer sight radius is touted as more accurate......I simply know that with my sucktastic oculars....the short sight radius is the most visible. 


Dang solid find.  


Dad isn't generally a fan of  .45acp.    One of our last range sessions together...been over 2 years ago...I was carrying a bull barreled commander.   Near the end of the session I ran some carry ammo through it and before I reloaded & reholstered....he asked to shoot it.

He was pleasantly surprised.  That small bit of bullish weight is right out there where it matters the most.    Sure makes it handle more like a government than my 4.25" bushing guns.   He shot it well.


----------



## Adam5

I won a Gunbroker auction for a Smith 64-8 for $375. A set of wood grips, a little Flitz, and a little elbow grease should clean it up nicely.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I'll be surprised if you don't fall head over heels  for that
> 
> 
> Dang solid find.



So I’m supposed to shoot it?

It rode between the seats for a period of time as a truck gun and needs a good cleaning. I pulled the slide off today and some of that oil needs to come out.  Not any more difficult than my 3” to field strip.  Frame is feather light.


----------



## HarryO45

mark-7mag said:


> …Now to find a good iwb holster


Mark, I carry a 938 a lot in the summer.  SIG makes the best IWB holster I could find - I really like it.  It was inexpensive, but nice.  If I were to have any negative comments it would be on the ambi safety is not covered on the external side.  I have never had a problem since the strong side is covered and holds the safety in the locked position


----------



## HarryO45

@mark-7mag
I meant to show pic of safety covered
now you can see both sides.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Saw this Savage Minimalist at Academy for $299. Should go nicely with the suppressor I'm waiting for. They cashed my check for the tax stamp April 13th. Tick tock


----------



## Jester896

they cashed mine 09/20


----------



## mark-7mag

HarryO45 said:


> Mark, I carry a 938 a lot in the summer.  SIG makes the best IWB holster I could find - I really like it.  It was inexpensive, but nice.  If I were to have any negative comments it would be on the ambi safety is not covered on the external side.  I have never had a problem since the strong side is covered and holds the safety in the locked position View attachment 1102705View attachment 1102706


Here’s what I ended up with. I have something similar for my P365 and really like it. I’m also going to look for a kydex style holster


----------



## ssramage

I've bought a couple this week in prep for deer season.

6.5CM built by Whidden Gunworks. Built on a Rem 700 action. Putting a Zeiss V4 4-16X44 on it after not finding the Leupold VX5 that I wanted.

Older Browning BAR .30-06. I've been wanting one of these for a while and finally found one for the right price. Not the nicest I've seen but the stock is good and the bluing is decent. Will have it reblued or cerakoted after season. My dad and grandad always hunted with a semi-auto .30-06 (Remington 742) so I've always wanted one as well. On the search for a scope now.


----------



## SC Hunter

@ssramage we need pictures sir. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssramage

SC Hunter said:


> @ssramage we need pictures sir. Thanks in advance.



Beat me to it! Couldn't get them to post from my phone so I edited it with the laptop.


----------



## SC Hunter

ssramage said:


> Beat me to it! Couldn't get them to post from my phone so I edited it with the laptop.


Did I see that 6.5 listed on ODT for some reason that gun looks like I've seen it before somewhere? Both are good looking quality rifles!


----------



## ssramage

SC Hunter said:


> Did I see that 6.5 listed on ODT for some reason that gun looks like I've seen it before somewhere? Both are good looking quality rifles!



It was. I have to give the photo creds to the prior owners on both. Hopefully this fall I'll have some more appropriate pics propped on top of life size targets.


----------



## SC Hunter

I thought I had seen it before. That is a good looking gun and if I remember right it was listed at a fair price. Congrats and I hope you break it in right!


----------



## Jester896

Jester896 said:


> they cashed mine 09/20



helloed me today!


----------



## au7126

I paid for a Stoger 12 over-under Aug 26. Still waiting to pick up from store. Anyone here ordered and have their gun?  Bass Pro on line.


----------



## Jester896

au7126 said:


> I paid for a Stoger 12 over-under Aug 26. Still waiting to pick up from store. Anyone here ordered and have their gun?  Bass Pro on line.


Did it ship to a store close to you?  Won't you need to go in and fill out a 4473 to pick it up?


----------



## au7126

That is the plan but no one can tell me when. Went on my card on August 26. Customer no service says probably by Sept 13.


----------



## Adam5

Yesterday, I picked up the S&W 64 that I bought odd Gunbroker. It took a little elbow grease and Flitz to do it, but it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> Yesterday, I picked up the S&W 64 that I bought odd Gunbroker. It took a little elbow grease and Flitz to do it, but it cleaned up nicely.


Nice. Is it tight with no end shake?


----------



## Adam5

bullgator said:


> Nice. Is it tight with no end shake?



Locks up tight as a drum, with no end shake or push off.


----------



## bullgator




----------



## Dub

Dub said:


> I actually did buy a gun today....or at least finished paying off the layaway.
> 
> Hope the dealer will get it delivered to my FFL by next weekend.    Sure would be nice to hit the range and run some rounds through it.
> 
> 100% carry pistola.
> 
> Flavor is .45acp.     Ya'll already can guess  the platform.




Missed the weekend delivery but did arrive this afternoon.






Everything feels great.  Looking forward to getting some rounds through it tomorrow morning.

The Snakeskin is mighty grippy.  I was concerned about that….especially on a bobbed frame.  Will see how it does under recoil, but initial impression is confidence inspiring.










Trigger is muy bueno. Mucho gusto.


Bright front sight really jumps out.






It is one of my bucket list guns.

Mighty grateful to for it.  Planning to get it heated up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jester896

That does look pretty aggressive… I like it… my Ultra Raptor is similar but it is not as aggressive


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> That does look pretty aggressive… I like it… my Ultra Raptor is similar but it is not as aggressive






I'm sorta into the punishment on frontstraps & mainspring housings.   I have a few that are 20 lpi and honestly am wanting to give 15 lpi a try.  

I figure carrying in Georgia heat & humidity often means less than great grip traction...especially if residual gun oil is present.


----------



## HarryO45

Very nice


mark-7mag said:


> Here’s what I ended up with. I have something similar for my P365 and really like it. I’m also going to look for a kydex style holsterView attachment 1102891


… that I am sure is more comfortable than my kydex.


----------



## HarryO45

01Foreman400 said:


> Seekins rings are my favorite.  As far as a base Warne makes a great bases at a very reasonable price.  As far as glass it really all depends on what size and range of power scope you’re looking for.


Warne rail bases where not available.  So I got Talley.  This rifle is not ready for loctite but I decided to take a picture in progress.   I am still trying to decide on eye relief and position of rings.  I think the scope, rail, and rings will be cerakoted.


----------



## 01Foreman400

HarryO45 said:


> Warne rail bases where not available.  So I got Talley.  This rifle is not ready for loctite but I decided to take a picture in progress.   I am still trying to decide on eye relief and position of rings.  I think the scope, rail, and rings will be cerakoted.View attachment 1104456


 
Man, that is slick!  What ammo are you going to use?


----------



## rosewood

HarryO45 said:


> Warne rail bases where not available.  So I got Talley.  This rifle is not ready for loctite but I decided to take a picture in progress.   I am still trying to decide on eye relief and position of rings.  I think the scope, rail, and rings will be cerakoted.View attachment 1104456


Will cerakote void the warranty on the leupold?


----------



## HarryO45

rosewood said:


> Will cerakote void the warranty on the leupold?


I was told it would not - Leupold dealer - and “cerekoter”.  

I had a vortex cerakoted and sent it back for Warrenty work and no problem.   No questions asked.


----------



## GregoryB.

rosewood said:


> Will cerakote void the warranty on the leupold?


I asked Leupold that question and they said No it does not void the warranty. Cerakote is cured at a low temperature and does not damage the O rings.


----------



## rosewood

Good info.


----------



## HarryO45

01Foreman400 said:


> Man, that is slick!  What ammo are you going to use?


I am not yet sure?  Factory ammo for me.  Or I might be willing to have some local ammo reloader build me a custom load - not sure how that works?   Any recommendations are welcome.

Thank you


----------



## rosewood

That is great customer service.  I bet a lesser scope company would void the warranty because you cerakoted it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

HarryO45 said:


> I am not yet sure?  Factory ammo for me.  Or I might be willing to have some local ammo reloader build me a custom load - not sure how that works?   Any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Thank you



Hope you can find some ammo for it.  If you have a buddy that reloads and can help you that’s definitely your best bet.


----------



## Dub

HarryO45 said:


> I am not yet sure?  Factory ammo for me.  Or I might be willing to have some local ammo reloader build me a custom load - not sure how that works?   Any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Thank you





.300 Win Mag, right ?


If so, you are in luck.

There is some type of magic at work with most guns chambered in .300 Win Mag.

I have yet to shoot one that didn't easily show a decided preference for off the shelf ammo.  I'm not talking about the high dollar Gucci ammo, either....but the basic stuff we used to be able to grab at any Walmart, Academy, etc.  

Seemed like with a .300WinMag all one has to do is buy two boxes of the $25 hunting ammo.....one in 165gr and the other in 180gr.

The gun will immediately tell you which one it likes.    Deer will hate 'em all. 


You will have zero trouble sorting this out with what was once easily obtainable factory stuff.   


I'm guessing that you'll be able to have some extended range sessions with that sweet barrel, too.   You'll be able to shoot more than a single group before cool down waits.

Looking forward to seeing this rifle get up and running for you....please keep on posting updates.


----------



## SC Hunter

@HarryO45 that looks sweet! I'm ready to see range reports on it. 

If your able to get your hands on a few hundred pieces of brass and projectile's that you like you can probably find somebody to load the ammo for you. It may be expensive up front but it's great peace of mind to have a good supply of ammo you know your gun likes.


----------



## Nimrod71

I didn't buy a gun today but I did buy and improvement.  I have been working on my long range rifle, I call it my Sniper Rifle, it's my trusty old Rem 700 M40 variant.  A couple of my friends have gotten me into long range shooting so I have been making adjustments to my rifle.  So far I have changed to a NightForce scope, new MagPul stock and today a new trigger by Trigger Tech.  I found that shooting at far distant targets require as little movement as possible and a consistent lighter trigger pull is a real help.  I'm getting there it just takes time and money.


----------



## Adam5

Does this count? It will eventually be a .350 Legend rifle.


----------



## Para Bellum

I did buy a gun today.  Pick it up Monday.  HK SL8.  To go with my USC.  Can’t wait!


----------



## Para Bellum

Adam5 said:


> Does this count? It will eventually be a .350 Legend rifle.



Nope.  Anderson’s don’t count.


----------



## Wire Nut

Picking a new one up tomorrow. It’s a GOOD one. Picks and details when I put my hands on it


----------



## 01Foreman400

2005 Ruger P89 9mm never fired.


----------



## GregoryB.

Got an American Tactical Crusader Field 410 over and under shotgun. Came with 5 choke tubes. Been wanting a little lite shotgun and this fits the bill.


----------



## Wire Nut

7-08. Finally able to put my hands on it


----------



## pacecars

I don’t think I posted pics of the Taylor’s .38-40 and a Barranti holster


----------



## Adam5

I finished my budget AR. Bear Creek 20” .350 Legend upper on an Anderson lower. The scope is a TruGlo 3-9x40 that came off another rifle when I put a Romeo 5 on it.


----------



## Para Bellum

Para Bellum said:


> I did buy a gun today.  Pick it up Monday.  HK SL8.  To go with my USC.  Can’t wait!



Got it a day early.


----------



## Nimrod71

Wire, you have really got your hands on a fine rifle.  I had one like that many years ago and for some unknown reason I sold it.  That was a big mistake.  I still have my 308 BLR but the 7 mm shot a lot better, less recoil.  If I run across one at a normal price I will pick it up.


----------



## pacecars

I couldn’t stand it anymore, I had to have a Freedom Arms so I just bought one. It is a MODEL 83 Premier Grade in .454 Casull with a 7 1/2” factory Magnaported barrel and has a 2x Leupold scope mounted


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> I couldn’t stand it anymore, I had to have a Freedom Arms so I just bought one. It is a MODEL 83 Premier Grade in .454 Casull with a 7 1/2” factory Magnaported barrel and has a 2x Leupold scope mounted


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Para Bellum said:


> Got it a day early.
> 
> View attachment 1105409



love that!


----------



## ssramage

I've bought a couple this week, just waiting on them to get here. Bought a PSA MOE AR-15 since the prices have come back down. I literally sold off all of my ARs right before the last price hike (like an idiot). Won't make that mistake again...

Also just won a Gunbroker bid on a really nice Model 7 chambered in 7mm-08. I've been looking for the right one and was watching this one for a while. Probably slightly overpaid for it, but it's been a rough week and I wanted it. Sometimes you gots to treat yo self.


----------



## pacecars

Jester896 said:


>



It is being shipped to me and I will post pics as soon as I get my hands on it


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> It is being shipped to me and I will post pics as soon as I get my hands on it


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I couldn’t stand it anymore, I had to have a Freedom Arms so I just bought one. It is a MODEL 83 Premier Grade in .454 Casull with a 7 1/2” factory Magnaported barrel and has a 2x Leupold scope mounted



Bucket List gun


----------



## rosewood

I ordered a Taurus GX4 earlier in the week, waiting on delivery to FFL so I can pick it up.  PSA had it on sale for $299 ($399-419 everywhere else).  Gonna cost me about $320 total.  Don't know why I bought it.  They have great reviews, but I already have a favorite toter, not sure when I will carry it.....

I think Dub is rubbing off on me.

Rosewood


----------



## killerv

ssramage said:


> I've bought a couple this week, just waiting on them to get here. Bought a PSA MOE AR-15 since the prices have come back down. I literally sold off all of my ARs right before the last price hike (like an idiot). Won't make that mistake again...
> 
> Also just won a Gunbroker bid on a really nice Model 7 chambered in 7mm-08. I've been looking for the right one and was watching this one for a while. Probably slightly overpaid for it, but it's been a rough week and I wanted it. Sometimes you gots to treat yo self.
> View attachment 1107321



You are gonna love it! I ran across a gently used one one several years back and thats all I've been shooting since. 708 is a heck of a caliber. Limbsaver sent me a free new pad for mine, I gave it a paint job and a timney trigger.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I ordered a Taurus GX4 earlier in the week, waiting on delivery to FFL so I can pick it up.  PSA had it on sale for $299 ($399-419 everywhere else).  Gonna cost me about $320 total.  Don't know why I bought it.  They have great reviews, but I already have a favorite toter, not sure when I will carry it.....
> 
> I think Dub is rubbing off on me.
> 
> Rosewood





 


Always good to have spares.

Can always use another gun stashed somewhere in the house.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Bucket List gun



It has been on my bucket list since they came out too


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> It has been on my bucket list since they came out too




Word 




I share your hankering for some Freedom Arms spankering. 


One day, Lord willing.


I drool over their octagonal barreled .454's.


----------



## ssramage

killerv said:


> You are gonna love it! I ran across a gently used one one several years back and thats all I've been shooting since. 708 is a heck of a caliber. Limbsaver sent me a free new pad for mine, I gave it a paint job and a timney trigger.




I've had several 7mm-08s and have regretted selling all of them. Hands down one of my favorite whitetail cartridges. I'm looking forward to getting this one in the woods this season.


----------



## killerv

ssramage said:


> I've had several 7mm-08s and have regretted selling all of them. Hands down one of my favorite whitetail cartridges. I'm looking forward to getting this one in the woods this season.


i just ran across an older abolt micro medallian in one....it came home


----------



## deast1988

I got a Xbolt 6.5creedmoor coming. Needed one in wood!


----------



## SC Hunter

killerv said:


> i just ran across an older abolt micro medallian in one....it came home


Id love to find one of those!


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> It has been on my bucket list since they came out too


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


>



Cool!


----------



## rosewood

Picked up the GX4 yesterday.  Haven't gotten to shoot yet.  Came in nice hard plastic case and 2 11 round mags.  I picked up a 13 round at Academy for $29-5% for using Academy Credit card.  Was cheaper than online.  I only went with the Midnight Bronze slide because it was on sale for $299 at PSA, the black (which I prefer) was still about $399.  I can deal with the color for $100 savings.  Very nice little pistol.  Tight, well made, good finish inside and out.  Nothing to snag on either.  Uses Glock sights, so after I decide to carry it, will probably add on some Tru-Glo TFO to it.  Trigger measured at about 5.75lbs pull.  I will probably order the 13 round mag extension and spring from Taurus and a pinky grip for the other mag in the next few days.  I think I am going to try the small backstrap first and then maybe try out the larger one after I shoot it to see which one I like better.

Rosewood


----------



## Mauser

Traded for it a few weeks ago, new model Blackhawk 45 colt, named it Big John,he was a friend of mine that passed several years ago. He bought it new in 1976. Got two different loads loaded for it today. 300gr xtp 18gr 2400. 275gr hunter supply flat point 19.6gr TCM


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> Picked up the GX4 yesterday.  Haven't gotten to shoot yet.  Came in nice hard plastic case and 2 11 round mags.  I picked up a 13 round at Academy for $29-5% for using Academy Credit card.  Was cheaper than online.  I only went with the Midnight Bronze slide because it was on sale for $299 at PSA, the black (which I prefer) was still about $399.  I can deal with the color for $100 savings.  Very nice little pistol.  Tight, well made, good finish inside and out.  Nothing to snag on either.  Uses Glock sights, so after I decide to carry it, will probably add on some Tru-Glo TFO to it.  Trigger measured at about 5.75lbs pull.  I will probably order the 13 round mag extension and spring from Taurus and a pinky grip for the other mag in the next few days.  I think I am going to try the small backstrap first and then maybe try out the larger one after I shoot it to see which one I like better.
> View attachment 1107840View attachment 1107841
> Rosewood


Put about 80 rnds thru it today.  Fmj and gold dots.  Didn't miss a beat.  Wore out the steel plate at 15 yards.  I like it.  It may be added to the edc rotation soon.  I think Taurus hit a home run with this one 

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Put about 80 rnds thru it today.  Fmj and gold dots.  Didn't miss a beat.  Wore out the steel plate at 15 yards.  I like it.  It may be added to the edc rotation soon.  I think Taurus hit a home run with this one
> 
> Rosewood




Sounds very encouraging.

15 yrds is a serious poke with a pile of sights & triggers, especially on the smaller guns.

That gun looks like it puts your hand in a super position and probably handles well above it's weight class. 

Can't go wrong with Gold Dots.  


Is that one of the guns made in their new Georgia facility ?
















Mauser said:


> Traded for it a few weeks ago, new model Blackhawk 45 colt, named it Big John,he was a friend of mine that passed several years ago. He bought it new in 1976. Got two different loads loaded for it today. 300gr xtp 18gr 2400. 275gr hunter supply flat point 19.6gr TCMView attachment 1108039





Awesome 6-gun.     I'll bet the trigger on that one feels perfect. 

What a great way to remember your buddy, too.  

Looks like you have some great hunting loads ready.  Honoring him with a kill will be mighty satisfying for you.


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Put about 80 rnds thru it today.  Fmj and gold dots.  Didn't miss a beat.  Wore out the steel plate at 15 yards.  I like it.  It may be added to the edc rotation soon.  I think Taurus hit a home run with this one
> 
> Rosewood


It really seems Taurus has upped their game since moving to Georgia.


----------



## rosewood

I think my plate is about 14x16.  I was quite happy with ringing it at that distance.  I bet I didn't miss 5 times and I wasn't taking my time.

Frame says made in Brazil, taurus firearms Bainbridge ga.  I can tell you whoever wrote the manual was English 1st american, had a bit of in your face sarcasm in the manual, 1st time I have seen that.

The serial number starts as 1GA....


----------



## HarryO45

Some of you guys asked me to post pictures of this rifle in its final form.  I got the VX-6HD, Seekins rings, and rail Cerekoted. 
I am pleased with the results.  Here it is, I have yet to shoot this rifle, but bought some 150 Winchester today (I can’t stand it, and gotta shoot this rifle soon).  I plan to shoot something heavier as this rifle is purchased for a bucket list WY Elk Hunt.  I am so pumped!


----------



## HarryO45




----------



## SakoL61R

We looking at a charter outta Savannah to Kabul in a "G" this weekend.  Be back the evening of the 15th for the opener.  Seats are going fast....got a few left.  PM for details.  <<<no mask required>>>

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2021/10/06/u-s-military-weapons-afghan-gun-stores/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+breitbart+(Breitbart+News)


----------



## Wire Nut

BLR .308 got it 10 mins ago. Had to do a little trading but I wanted it pretty bad


----------



## JR924

New Gun bought 2 weeks ago. Wanted to dress it first before I showed my baby.
Sauer 100 Classic 8x57, Talley mount and rings, Burris Signature 2x10 scope and Nohma Amish Handmade Sling. A budget rifle setup for elk hunt in Colarado in 2023.

I like that BLR 308 rifle in previous post.


----------



## HarryO45

JR924 said:


> New Gun bought 2 weeks ago. Wanted to dress it first before I showed my baby.
> Sauer 100 Classic 8x57, Talley mount and rings, Burris Signature 2x10 scope and Nohma Amish Handmade Sling. A budget rifle setup for elk.
> 
> I like that BLR 308 rifle in previous post.


I can’t see the picture… sounds great.  Where is your elk hunt?


----------



## JR924

HarryO45 said:


> I can’t see the picture… sounds great.  Where is your elk hunt?


I fixed the post and answered your question. Thanks


----------



## Dub

JR924 said:


> New Gun bought 2 weeks ago. Wanted to dress it first before I showed my baby.
> Sauer 100 Classic 8x57, Talley mount and rings, Burris Signature 2x10 scope and Nohma Amish Handmade Sling. A budget rifle setup for elk hunt in Colarado in 2023.
> 
> I like that BLR 308 rifle in previous post.




Is that high mount comfortable for you ?

Does it line up for you from the different shooting positions 
you'll find yourself in ?


----------



## HarryO45

Very nice - @Wire Nut,  always wanted one too


----------



## HarryO45

JR924 said:


> New Gun bought 2 weeks ago. Wanted to dress it first before I showed my baby.
> Sauer 100 Classic 8x57, Talley mount and rings, Burris Signature 2x10 scope and Nohma Amish Handmade Sling. A budget rifle setup for elk hunt in Colarado in 2023.
> 
> I like that BLR 308 rifle in previous post.


I am waiting for a WY draw for elk next year.  And am so excited.


----------



## JR924

Dub, From a standing and bench position, the fit was good. Did not check other shooting positions. The Burris scope tube is so short that I had to cut off part of the Talley  ramp to fit with medium Talley Rings??????. Before that the 2 piece Talley combined scope and rings were almost on the objective and eye piece so I sent those back plus the low rings did not provide enough clearance. No  room even with the present one piece Talley Ramp and medium rings  to adjust the eye relief much. I would need high rings to do that which does not make any sense to me for a 40 mm objective. Should have probably gone to a gun store to get a proper setup but sidelined due to hip surgery. Wife will not drive me due to COVID and gun store too far to limp too

Harry045, good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Wire Nut said:


> BLR .308 got it 10 mins ago. Had to do a little trading but I wanted it pretty badView attachment 1108849



Way up on my bucket list of rifles to have, congrats Wire Nut!


----------



## Dub

JR924 said:


> Dub, From a standing and bench position, the fit was good. Did not check other shooting positions. The Burris scope tube is so short that I had to cut off part of the Talley  ramp to fit with medium Talley Rings??????. Before that the 2 piece Talley combined scope and rings were almost on the objective and eye piece so I sent those back plus the low rings did not provide enough clearance. No  room even with the present one piece Talley Ramp and medium rings  to adjust the eye relief much. I would need high rings to do that which does not make any sense to me for a 40 mm objective. Should have probably gone to a gun store to get a proper setup but sidelined due to hip surgery. Wife will not drive me due to COVID and gun store too far to limp too
> 
> Harry045, good luck on your elk hunt.




Understood.


Hoping that hip heals up well and you are able to enjoy the things you have planned.

Gonna be some fun hunting.


Gonna follow you lead one day and get some new knees & a shoulder installed.    Until then I'm gonna keep after it and enjoy things as they come. 


That elk hunt is going to be great.


----------



## Lilly001

7.62x39 Ruger.
Bought it for my grandson and grandniece to use when they visit.
They both just turned 11.


----------



## Nimrod71

Lilly my cousin hunts with one of those and he has killed some really nice deer with it.  Its about like shooting a 30-30.


----------



## Lilly001

Nimrod71 said:


> Lilly my cousin hunts with one of those and he has killed some really nice deer with it.  Its about like shooting a 30-30.


Yes.
I obtained some Tula 154 gr soft points for it (only “hunting ammo” That I could find). It is listed at about 2200 FPS and the 150 gr 30-30 is listed at about 2300 FPS so it is a gnat hair difference.
Im hoping to find some Hornady ammo as it seems to be the best rated.
But until then, this will do.
Im anxious to shoot it. The rifle has really good reviews.


----------



## Jester896

@Lilly001 I have a few boxes of 123gr SP and a box of Winchester Super-X 123gr SP if you get in a pinch for them to have something to hunt with.


----------



## Lilly001

Jester896 said:


> @Lilly001 I have a few boxes of 123gr SP and a box of Winchester Super-X 123gr SP if you get in a pinch for them to have something to hunt with.


I appreciate the offer.
I’ll see how the Tula 154’s shoot first. I’ve read mixed reviews on them.
It’ll be Thanksgiving, at the earliest, before they can get up here (their Moms think school is more important) so I might try it out before then.
Just to make sure it works OK.


----------



## pacecars

Just picked it up


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Just picked it upView attachment 1109478



What an awesome brute !!!

That gun is built like a tank.

Congrats !!


----------



## pacecars

It is tight for sure and has the factory action job. Can’t wait to fire it. Might not say that after I actually do but what’s a little (yeah right) recoil?


----------



## bullethead

pacecars said:


> Just picked it upView attachment 1109478


Be thankful for the Leupold on it. My buddies would eat up and spit the crosshairs out of lesser scopes within 2 cylinders full of shots.


----------



## Gator89

Lilly001 said:


> Yes.
> I obtained some Tula 154 gr soft points for it (only “hunting ammo” That I could find). It is listed at about 2200 FPS and the 150 gr 30-30 is listed at about 2300 FPS so it is a gnat hair difference.
> Im hoping to find some Hornady ammo as it seems to be the best rated.
> But until then, this will do.
> Im anxious to shoot it. The rifle has really good reviews.



If you find any PPU soft points, buy them, they shoot great.


----------



## Gator89

pacecars said:


> It is tight for sure and has the factory action job. Can’t wait to fire it. Might not say that after I actually do but what’s a little (yeah right) recoil?



You can shoot 45 Colt in a 454 for days you don't have enough Poligrip on your teeth.

45 Colt Cowboy loads feel like shooting 38 specials in a heavy FA.


----------



## snooker1

No I did not buy it today but it is now ready to shoot. About a year ago I ended up with 10 boxes of Hornady Match 6.5 Creedmoor 147 gr ELD ammo. I did not own a 6.5 Creedmoor, but one should never turn down a good deal on ammo. A few months later I decided to get a new rifle so I purchased a Browning X-Blot ****'s Canyon Max in 6.5. The rifle sat in my safe for months because I could not decided on optics for it. I had a Nightforce in my hand several times, but always talked myself out of it. I ended up with a Vortex scope. I have 2 others and I am very pleased with them. I went with the Venom 5-25X56 FFP. I am going to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Jester896

Man did I come close!!!!!
S&W 657 3" Custom Shop
i was a little short


----------



## snooker1

Jester896 said:


> Man did I come close!!!!!
> S&W 657 3" Custom Shop
> i was a little short



I have been eyeing a 1970 colt python still in the original box with the original paperwork. The seller and I are still at different prices, I know what it's worth and he knows what he can get for it from the right person. He has called me back twice over the past 4 months each time dropping his price a little. It's a waiting game for me.


----------



## Jester896

snooker1 said:


> I have been eyeing a 1970 colt python still in the original box with the original paperwork. The seller and I are still at different prices, I know what it's worth and he knows what he can get for it from the right person. He has called me back twice over the past 4 months each time dropping his price a little. It's a waiting game for me.



I think this one is from the '80s.  This one has the hard blue box too....I know what the other offers were.  Hard to get a real book value since it is a 1 of custom shop special order.


----------



## snooker1

Jester896 said:


> I think this one is from the '80s.  This one has the hard blue box too....I know what the other offers were.  Hard to get a real book value since it is a 1 of custom shop special order.



Hopefully you can get it.


----------



## Jester896

snooker1 said:


> Hopefully you can get it.


I know I can if I come off it


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I know I can if I come off it


----------



## deerslayer357

Bought a browning x bolt bells canyon speed in 300 win mag used with a Leopold vx3i 4-14x40 on it in Talley rings.  Will have my hands on it Wednesday and just have to figure out what I am gonna load for it.  Any recommendations?  Gonna be used mostly for deer and hopefully a few elk.


----------



## deerslayer357

deerslayer357 said:


> Bought a browning x bolt bells canyon speed in 300 win mag used with a Leopold vx3i 4-14x40 on it in Talley rings.  Will have my hands on it Wednesday and just have to figure out what I am gonna load for it.  Any recommendations?  Gonna be used mostly for deer and hopefully a few elk.



Thinking Nosler Partition/Accubond, or Barnes TTSX.  Grain recommendations?


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Thinking Nosler Partition/Accubond, or Barnes TTSX.  Grain recommendations?




Nice rifle & scope you bought.


If it were mine….for hunting around here…I’d try 165gr AB & Partition and 150gr TTSX.


----------



## Jester896

you won't need a Partition... I'm with Dub 165 AB or 150 TTSX


----------



## deerslayer357

I bought 2 boxes each of 165/168 grain TTSX to use to work up a load and practice at range for an upcoming elk hunt. May just work another load up with Sierra 165 grn game kings for local deer.  (Never had complaints with those from 30/06!).  Now to find brass!


----------



## pacecars

I am looking hard at a JM marked Marlin MXLR .308 Marlin Express. I had an MX in the .308 Marlin Express many years ago and it is another one I should have kept. I have already started looking at scopes to put on it. It is the stainless, laminated stock with a 24” barrel


----------



## Duff

Picked up this sweet Browning xbolt. .270 WSM. Topped with a Vortex CrossfireII. 3x12x56. Shoots great. Got a couple boxes of shells with it but need to find more


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> I bought 2 boxes each of 165/168 grain TTSX to use to work up a load and practice at range for an upcoming elk hunt. May just work another load up with Sierra 165 grn game kings for local deer.  (Never had complaints with those from 30/06!).  Now to find brass!




Man, that sounds like some perfect makings for elk & local deer.

Hope your hunt goes great !!!


----------



## Jester896

Duff said:


> Got a couple boxes of shells with it but need to find more



what are you looking for..I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Old Coach

Winchester model 37 in 410
$150 otd


----------



## SC Hunter

I just bought a 6.5 manbun Bergara b-14 ridge. Picking it up Sunday from the guy. I've said I wouldn't buy a gun I didn't have ammo for already.... Well I lied and I did.


----------



## Cmcharles

Just bought a browning micro xbolt for my daughter in .308. Topped it off with a leupold vx3 3.5-10x50 and picked up 6 boxes of hornady precision hunter 178g eldx. It appears to be a real shooter. Worked through a barrel break in Tuesday and am very impressed. I might carry it to the stand a few times myself.


----------



## killerv

Old Coach said:


> Winchester model 37 in 410
> $150 otd



Red letter?


----------



## killerv

Picked up a Ruger PC Carbine take down on a whim. Been wanting a 9mm rifle.


----------



## Old Coach

killerv said:


> Red letter?


Not a red letter gun.
Wood is 90% and metal is 95% except the previous owner added his ph# to both sides of the receiver.
I needed it for a shooter, and it fits the bill nicel.


----------



## Dub

No pistola yet….but a few mags arrived for it today.

Milt Sparks is also now making a holster for the gun…..4+ month wait.


----------



## bullgator

killerv said:


> Picked up a Ruger PC Carbine take down on a whim. Been wanting a 9mm rifle.


They are fun. Now get a suppressor for it....


----------



## 6mm Remington

Ordered a tikka t3x stainless in 308 the other day. Should be picking it up this week.


----------



## Adam5

It won’t be here until later this week, but I ordered a Brinks Security trade in S&W 4046 DAO .40 S&W on Gunbroker today.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> No pistola yet….but a few mags arrived for it today.
> 
> Milt Sparks is also now making a holster for the gun…..4+ month wait.
> 
> View attachment 1112787View attachment 1112788View attachment 1112789



You ain't wasting any time, are ya???

My dealer buddy is getting us the first two he can lay hands on...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> You ain't wasting any time, are ya???
> 
> My dealer buddy is getting us the first two he can lay hands on...







Forged frame & slide with what appears enough meat on the frame to checker it.

"Improved" trigger....with some growing room to get even lower.

Carry comfort frame & ring hammer.

Clean roll marks.

Excellent rear sight....dovetail front that should have some replacements on the market...soon, if not already.

High Cap mags that anger Brandon.

$ Six-fiddy-ish.


Yeah, man.   I ain't skeert to jump on this 'un.

Not nairy a bit.


----------



## Jester896

I missed the 657 I looked at...didn't want to spend $1,600 on it either...glad he beat me to it.

On a side note...I did get a handle on a Browning High Power that has been a Safe Queen for the past 40 years....all this talk y'all doin is going to set me back a little.


----------



## Duff

Jester896 said:


> what are you looking for..I'll keep an eye out



Sorry jester, didn’t see your post. What do you suggest. I’ve got a couple boxes of 130 Winchester ballistic silver tips. I love those in the 25-06. Not sure about this caliber. 

I found some 130 Norma. I believe they were ballistics as well


----------



## bullethead

Duff said:


> Sorry jester, didn’t see your post. What do you suggest. I’ve got a couple boxes of 130 Winchester ballistic silver tips. I love those in the 25-06. Not sure about this caliber.
> 
> I found some 130 Norma. I believe they were ballistics as well


I used the 130 Ballistic Silver Tips ripping out of a 270WSM and was quite impressed at how well they held together inside 100yds on deer. I thought they would explode. I did keep them away from major bones but never recovered one on broadside shots.


----------



## Jester896

I have a box of the Winchester 150gr Silver Tips laying around somewhere.  Mine shoots the 140 Accubond and GameKing pretty good.  It is a Browning M-1000.  The 130s I tried were a little erratic for me...I have some Barnes 130TSX I might try to see how they do.

I also have about 50 loaded of the Silver Tips in 130gr loaded in .270Win that needs to be pulled down with bad Remington primers I was going to reload in the nickel .270 Win I have for my other .270s to see how they do.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> I have a box of the 150gr Silver Tips laying around somewhere.  Mine shoots the 140 Accubond and GameKing pretty good.  It is a Browning M-1000.  The 130s I tried were a little erratic for me...I have some Barnes 130TSX I might try to see how they do.
> 
> I also have about 50 loaded of the Silver Tips in 130gr loaded in .270Win that needs to be pulled down with bad Remington primers I was going to reload in the nickel .270 Win I have for my other .270s to see how they do.


If nothing else they will look wicked in the nickel cases.


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> If nothing else they will look wicked in the nickel cases.


prolly something else I will have laying around that I never use


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> prolly something else I will have laying around that I never use


Not as Midieval but effective


----------



## Jester896

I think I have some nickel in that too


----------



## Kowtown

I didn't buy a gun, but I did replace the grips on this old finger-buster.
Have not tried it out yet.


----------



## pacecars

Something must be wrong. I was looking through Gunbroker and didn’t find anything I wanted. Holy crap! I must be ill!


----------



## Dub

Yes....I did indeed buy a gun today.


Swung by my local gun shop and paid for the SA-35.  No telling when it'll actually arrive. They ordered them direct from Springfield on "day 1".

Had some overtime funds and it seemed like a worthy place to spend them.

Great local, shop, too.  Super people.









Kowtown said:


> I didn't buy a gun, but I did replace the grips on this old finger-buster.
> Have not tried it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 1113557




Yes sir.   I've been bitten by that same trigger guard.

They look really cool....but can wake you up quicklike when they sting you.

Good job on finding grips that prevent it.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> They look really cool....but can wake you up quicklike when they sting you.



sting you saythat's putting it mildly.  My hands must be a little larger than yours...I wonder if it broke mine when it happens


----------



## Steven037

Picked up a Bergara HMR-14 in .308. Left handed. Have a hard time passing up left handed stuff when I see it.


----------



## rosewood

My name is Rosewood and I am an addict.


Went to gunshow today, most prices were ridiculous,  higher than what you can find at LGS right now.

However I did find a LB of TCM powder for my brother's new rock island 22tcm. And found this little CVA gem in 44mag for $300 out door.  I couldn't help myself, he just followed me home


----------



## Steven037

Throw a red dot on that and it could be fun. I like it.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> My name is Rosewood and I am an addict.
> View attachment 1114969
> 
> Went to gunshow today, most prices were ridiculous,  higher than what you can find at LGS right now.
> 
> However I did find a LB of TCM powder for my brother's new rock island 22tcm. And found this little CVA gem in 44mag for $300 out door.  I couldn't help myself, he just followed me home








THat .44 mag will br a sweet shooter. 


If your brother needs more powder....Hogdgon is selling it direct in both the 1lb and 5lb jugs.......in stock today.




https://shop.hodgdon.com/accurate/accurate-tcmr


----------



## rosewood

Steven037 said:


> Throw a red dot on that and it could be fun. I like it.


Gonna start with scope to verify accuracy and test loads, will then probably go with either red dot or the bushnell 1-4 scope.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> THat .44 mag will br a sweet shooter.
> 
> 
> If your brother needs more powder....Hogdgon is selling it direct in both the 1lb and 5lb jugs.......in stock today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.hodgdon.com/accurate/accurate-tcmr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1114978


Thanks!!  I actually got the tcm for less than they are selling it for.  The lb will last awhile.   He still has to make some once fired brass for me to reload...


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Thanks!!  I actually got the tcm for less than they are selling it for.  The lb will last awhile.   He still has to make some once fired brass for me to reload...




I'll bet that little fireballer is gonna be fun to shoot.

Heck...it's like a mini-AR15 in Glock size.


----------



## Jester896

I think my LGS has TCM


----------



## Jester896

Close… stuff from PRE is starting to roll in


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Close… stuff from PRE is starting to roll in
> 
> View attachment 1115360



Drooling !!!!!!!


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Drooling !!!!!!!



straight shoe with a knob...no bolt release on this one...it is going on my Stiller Action...going to be the lightest trigger I have...will be like a new rifle.  He told me how to crank it all the way down/up to 32 oz  I think the Jewell I have in my .308 will get close...I should get that out of there and put it somewhere else.


----------



## rosewood

Would you believe the trigger pull on that CVA Scout 44mag is 2.5 lbs?  I was impressed.  Still gotta get out to shoot it.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Man, I stopped into the new gun shop looking to order a LH Savage 223 bolt for my youngest boy... they might get it but also had one of the new cerakote Ruger 22 Wranglers for $229. Had to grab one for the kids.


----------



## Jester896

@rosewood my LGS does have 2# of TCM...$28.99 ea


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> @rosewood my LGS does have 2# of TCM...$28.99 ea


Thanks, haven't even looked at loading any rounds yet.  Still waiting on my brother to make some 1x brass.


----------



## Bowyer29

menhadenman said:


> Man, I stopped into the new gun shop looking to order a LH Savage 223 bolt for my youngest boy... they might get it but also had one of the new cerakote Ruger 22 Wranglers for $229. Had to grab one for the kids.
> 
> View attachment 1115967


For the kids, ;-)


----------



## pacecars

Well I guess I kinda did? I did put in an order for the new S&W M&P 10mm ?


----------



## menhadenman

Bowyer29 said:


> For the kids, ;-)



Hahaha, you know the drill! Daughter (10) loved it tho, but I may sneak in a little trigger time for myself


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> straight shoe with a knob...no bolt release on this one...it is going on my Stiller Action...going to be the lightest trigger I have...will be like a new rifle.  He told me how to crank it all the way down/up to 32 oz  I think the Jewell I have in my .308 will get close...I should get that out of there and put it somewhere else.


I have mine at 14oz.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I have mine at 14oz.



I guess the secret is out now...I like it just a skosh over 2#.  I have had my Jewell much closer to you setting and didn't care for it.  I have used several of these Diamond triggers in other peoples stuff and like them....then again... I like a well tuned Walker @ 2 too.  I will slowly work my way down.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I guess the secret is out now...I like it just a skosh over 2#.  I have had my Jewell much closer to you setting and didn't care for it.  I have used several of these Diamond triggers in other peoples stuff and like them....then again... I like a well tuned Walker @ 2 too.  I will slowly work my way down.


For hunting rifle and such, 2-2.5# is also my preference. That TT Diamond is on my Dasher.


----------



## Bowyer29

menhadenman said:


> Hahaha, you know the drill! Daughter (10) loved it tho, but I may sneak in a little trigger time for myself


Awesome!!!!


----------



## SakoL61R

No, but gonna pull the trigger on a new barrel for my favorite Rem 700. 
Barreled action will be off to the good folks at Pac-Nor back in Oregon here shortly.
(extremely pleased with the 6.5-284 barrel they did several years ago....)
.308, 22 inch premium barrel, Cerakote on all.  Expecting a 5-6 month turn time.

Told the wife it was my Christmas present and she asked why a new barrel???
Told her it was kinda like womenses going to the plastic surgeon....
I got "the look" and decided it was in my best interests to not go on with the analogy.  Lol!

Thanks Jester for the TriggerTech info.  Was planning to replace mine with a different one, but really like the write-ups on TriggerTech and did speak with someone yesterday who has one on his 700.


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> No, but gonna pull the trigger on a new barrel for my favorite Rem 700.
> Barreled action will be off to the good folks at Pac-Nor back in Oregon here shortly.
> (extremely pleased with the 6.5-284 barrel they did several years ago....)
> .308, 22 inch premium barrel, Cerakote on all.  Expecting a 5-6 month turn time.
> 
> Told the wife it was my Christmas present and she asked why a new barrel???
> Told her it was kinda like womenses going to the plastic surgeon....
> I got "the look" and decided it was in my best interests to not go on with the analogy.  Lol!
> 
> Thanks Jester for the TriggerTech info.  Was planning to replace mine with a different one, but really like the write-ups on TriggerTech and did speak with someone yesterday who has one on his 700.





     You did the wise thing....retreat from that analogy....even if it was spot on. 



Jester started a bad thing, too. 

I asked around and a few buddies had nothing but high praise for them....enough to consider one for a project gun that is in the works.


----------



## SakoL61R

Dub said:


> You did the wise thing....retreat from that analogy....even if it was spot on.


That's for sure cause I was about to explain my decision process on why I wasn't going to buy a new model (rifle).  Custom chamber, more velocity, choice of twist/color, custom this-n-that, etc.
Luckily, a small fail-safe box opened between my ears and was quick to paralyze my vocal cords....


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> That's for sure cause I was about to explain my decision process on why I wasn't going to buy a new model (rifle).  Custom chamber, more velocity, choice of twist/color, custom this-n-that, etc.
> Luckily, a small fail-safe box opened between my ears and was quick to paralyze my vocal cords....


----------



## Jester896

SakoL61R said:


> Thanks Jester for the TriggerTech info.  Was planning to replace mine with a different one, but really like the write-ups on TriggerTech and did speak with someone yesterday who has one on his 700.



No problem...your welcomed to come and use mine to get a better feel.
They also make a Gold Diamond 

The .22-250 I hope to finish this weekend has a 1:12 Pac Nor barrel.  Hopefully we can get it chambered and the muzzle threaded....all we lack other than assembly.

Got the Manson Reamer and Go Gauge a week or so ago


----------



## Dub

Figured a new hat was in order.







While at it….also picked up a new bang switch for the AR-10.





Running Geissele‘s in other AR’s.  

Wanted to set this gun up for different capabilities-use.

@Jester896 started a bad thang.


----------



## Jester896

I run Geisseles in 2 of mine...but can't tell the difference in the tuned Rock River in the other one for half the money.  I put the straight 2.5# Single Stage CMC in my FM-9

Jester896=BAD


----------



## menhadenman

Larue started their MBT sale early - I just grabbed one for under $100. They’re supposed to be pretty solid.

https://www.larue.com/products/larue-tactical-mbt-2s-trigger/


----------



## menhadenman

Already here! Nice bumper sticker tossed in for me.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Larue started their MBT sale early



I've heard nothing but good things about them and the Single Stage


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have to go pick it up, but just made a trade on a Henry .45 Side load rifle.  I have been wanting a .45 Colt rifle to go with my .45 Blackhawk pistol.  It seems more logical to have them both the same caliber for some reason.


----------



## rosewood

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have to go pick it up, but just made a trade on a Henry .45 Side load rifle.  I have been wanting a .45 Colt rifle to go with my .45 Blackhawk pistol.  It seems more logical to have them both the same caliber for some reason.


I paired my vaqueros and bh with a puma .454 (now called rossi).  Shoots 45 colt fine and has tube load and side load gate both.  They should make them all that way.

Rosewood


----------



## NE GA Pappy

rosewood said:


> I paired my vaqueros and bh with a puma .454 (now called rossi).  Shoots 45 colt fine and has tube load and side load gate both.  They should make them all that way.
> 
> Rosewood



the sideloader I bought is tube or side load both

I have been looking for a .460 Smith for the same reasons you go the .454 
You can shoot .460 mag, .454 Casull or .45 Colt in them.  I thought I had bought one last week from a listing in the classified here, but the guy was flaky about his communication, and then just quit responding to me at all by email.  Wouldn't give me a phone number. He claimed the phones were down in his area... for 3 or 4 days.  Right.???


----------



## Jester896

NE GA Pappy said:


> It seems more logical to have them both the same caliber for some reason.



I am fond of that myself...my lever gun, Blackhawk and Redhawk are the same


----------



## Jester896

came close

My LGS had a sale on these 30rd at $7.99 so I picked up 10


they also had stripped billet BCM (I think) lowers on sale...screwed in rear take down pin hole...screwed in bolt release pin and set screw to take up slack between upper and lower...might have to pick one of those up.


----------



## rosewood

NE GA Pappy said:


> the sideloader I bought is tube or side load both
> 
> I have been looking for a .460 Smith for the same reasons you go the .454
> You can shoot .460 mag, .454 Casull or .45 Colt in them.  I thought I had bought one last week from a listing in the classified here, but the guy was flaky about his communication, and then just quit responding to me at all by email.  Wouldn't give me a phone number. He claimed the phones were down in his area... for 3 or 4 days.  Right.???


That can happen, but it is very rare.

A .460 lever would be nice, also thought I would like a .500 in Lever Gun, but those I have seen are out of my price tolerance.

Rosewood


----------



## killerv

menhadenman said:


> Larue started their MBT sale early - I just grabbed one for under $100. They’re supposed to be pretty solid.
> 
> https://www.larue.com/products/larue-tactical-mbt-2s-trigger/



they cant be beat for the money when on sale. I have a couple. I picked up a geiselle 2 stage on sale a few years back but there still isnt a 75 dollar difference. I guess to describe it simply the feel, the geiselle feels like glass breaking, the mbt feels like snapping a carrot.  I like them both better than the ruger 452 that came with my mpr.


----------



## pacecars

I am bidding on the Ballard and just bought this S&W 610 10mm with a few custom touches. I need to figure out who to send it to to deepen the chambers to 10mm Magnum


----------



## deerslayer357

Pace cars that is nice!


----------



## Geezer Ray

Christmas came early!  My wife got tired of me looking for a Ruger #1 in 6mm so she bought one I had shown her last month. Today she gave it to me to stop me from looking and showing her guns.Now my .243 can rest for a little. No scratches or dents and rifling is super. Gun not shot much.


----------



## GregoryB.

That's a nice one Ray. I have been looking at those myself.


----------



## Jester896

Geezer Ray said:


> No scratches or dents and rifling is super. Gun not shot much.



that's some good looking wood there Geezer. 
You might need to let me hold that for you so nothing happens to it.
She did good!  Is it a 6mm?


----------



## Geezer Ray

Jester896 said:


> that's some good looking wood there Geezer.
> You might need to let me hold that for you so nothing happens to it.
> She did good!  Is it a 6mm?


Yes sir 6mm Remington, sometimes I think she likes me.


----------



## pacecars

Very nice. The 6mm Remington has a little better performance than the .243 plus being just a cool round


----------



## bullethead

Superb Wood on a fantastic Rifle


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Pappy luvs him some #1 Ruger


----------



## HughW2

Great looking wood on that #1 Ray!
You have a really sweet wife. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia

Just found a 1938 German Mauser, I should be picking up in 2 weeks.


----------



## pacecars

The check is in the mail. I couldn’t resist. 
https://www.1911addicts.com/threads/custom-ruger-480.143458/


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> The check is in the mail. I couldn’t resist.
> https://www.1911addicts.com/threads/custom-ruger-480.143458/













OUTSTANDING !!!!


----------



## Dub

Was able to get a visit with Dad yesterday.... prior to Christmas.


We had  talked a month or so back....discussed my finally adopting a handgun with a red dot sight and how much I wish I'd done so well before.

He didn't even try to resist with the "I told you so".     It was immediate.


He asked me if I was going to put one on a carry gun.   I told him that I would at some point, however, I had a couple other gun projects in the works that would have my budget tied up for a while.


I didn't think much about the conversation.....until yesterday's visit.


He was telling me that he wished I'd go ahead an do the dot on a carry gun.


When it was time to go he said "Merry Christmas, son.....this one is yours....it's identical to mine" and handed me a box.

Opened it up and was stunned.    Can't wait to get my butt to the range.....wasn't able to get there today.....hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## pacecars

Very, very cool


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Was able to get a visit with Dad yesterday.... prior to Christmas.
> 
> 
> We had  talked a month or so back....discussed my finally adopting a handgun with a red dot sight and how much I wish I'd done so well before.
> 
> He didn't even try to resist with the "I told you so".     It was immediate.
> 
> 
> He asked me if I was going to put one on a carry gun.   I told him that I would at some point, however, I had a couple other gun projects in the works that would have my budget tied up for a while.
> 
> 
> I didn't think much about the conversation.....until yesterday's visit.
> 
> 
> He was telling me that he wished I'd go ahead an do the dot on a carry gun.
> 
> 
> When it was time to go he said "Merry Christmas, son.....this one is yours....it's identical to mine" and handed me a box.
> 
> Opened it up and was stunned.    Can't wait to get my butt to the range.....wasn't able to get there today.....hopefully tomorrow.


Bam!


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Was able to get a visit with Dad yesterday.... prior to Christmas.
> 
> 
> We had  talked a month or so back....discussed my finally adopting a handgun with a red dot sight and how much I wish I'd done so well before.
> 
> He didn't even try to resist with the "I told you so".     It was immediate.
> 
> 
> He asked me if I was going to put one on a carry gun.   I told him that I would at some point, however, I had a couple other gun projects in the works that would have my budget tied up for a while.
> 
> 
> I didn't think much about the conversation.....until yesterday's visit.
> 
> 
> He was telling me that he wished I'd go ahead an do the dot on a carry gun.
> 
> 
> When it was time to go he said "Merry Christmas, son.....this one is yours....it's identical to mine" and handed me a box.
> 
> Opened it up and was stunned.    Can't wait to get my butt to the range.....wasn't able to get there today.....hopefully tomorrow.




Yay Dad!!


----------



## Dub

Thanks, gentlemn.


He said that it came in earlier than he expected and he wanted to get it in my hands.




I am gonna spend some time this week getting acclimated to it.  

I run DA/SA on my nightstand guns and have no qualms over them.   

I gotta get dialed in quickly, though.....because when we visit over the week following Christmas I'm sure we will hit a range together......and he'll want to go head-to-head.


I am looking forward to it.    He'll likely whoop me with accuracy.   Only chance I'll have is if we can get on some steel....one of the ranges has a dueling tree.   I tend to shoot much faster.....but he'll spank me in any type of bullseye shooting.


----------



## Dub

Cool stuff showing up crazy early this morning.

Checked the doorbell camera....FedEx dropped off the SA-35 mags off last night.....stashed on front porch.







Mail Lady made early run today...and dropped off a box.....she was probably grateful that I finally ordered something other than heavy bullets.  Heck...she's probably in shock.


In case you are ever in need of magazines....Greg Cote LLC is good people. Outa Florida...and he ships 'em out right away.    These arrived insanely fast.  Very pleased.

3 of them will get loaded up and be used at the range today.


The two Glock fun sticks are for another future project....although I am tempted to run em through the G19. 











Want a laugh????.......check out this shipping tracking on some lead swc ordered from Summers Enterprises.  Donny gets the orders out right away.....same day or next.....however the Post Office tends to do some oddball stuff with the shipments.   I see it more with orders from him than any other place I've dealt with.    His shipping is rock solid priced, too....allowing a heap of bullets to ship for one low flat rate of $16-ish.

the orders will sometimes sit around in certain hubs for two weeks before moving.   In this case, the order has been through Atlanta twice....no telling if it'll go back through there again. 



December 6, 2021
In Transit, Arriving Late
Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.
December 3, 2021, 7:58 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
ATLANTA GA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
December 3, 2021, 8:41 am
Departed USPS Regional Facility
MEMPHIS TN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
December 3, 2021, 4:56 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
MEMPHIS TN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
November 29, 2021, 8:28 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
ATLANTA-PEACHTREE GA DISTRIBUTION CENTER
November 25, 2021, 2:05 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
ATLANTA GA PACKAGE SORTING CENTER
November 18, 2021, 4:30 pm
Departed Post Office
BATESVILLE, MS 38606
November 18, 2021, 2:07 pm
Acceptance
BATESVILLE, MS 38606
November 17, 2021, 6:08 pm
Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item
BATESVILLE, MS 38606

And here’s another great one from FedEx…..I am having some bad luck in these two:


----------



## Adam5

I bought a 1988 Remington Apache 77 about a week ago, and over Thanksgiving I traded into a nice S&W 60-3


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Cool stuff showing up crazy early this morning.
> 
> Checked the doorbell camera....FedEx dropped off the SA-35 mags off last night.....stashed on front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail Lady made early run today...and dropped off a box.....she was probably grateful that I finally ordered something other than heavy bullets.  Heck...she's probably in shock.
> 
> 
> In case you are ever in need of magazines....Greg Cote LLC is good people. Outa Florida...and he ships 'em out right away.    These arrived insanely fast.  Very pleased.
> 
> 3 of them will get loaded up and be used at the range today.
> 
> 
> The two Glock fun sticks are for another future project....although I am tempted to run em through the G19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a laugh????.......check out this shipping tracking on some lead swc ordered from Summers Enterprises.  Donny gets the orders out right away.....same day or next.....however the Post Office tends to do some oddball stuff with the shipments.   I see it more with orders from him than any other place I've dealt with.    His shipping is rock solid priced, too....allowing a heap of bullets to ship for one low flat rate of $16-ish.
> 
> the orders will sometimes sit around in certain hubs for two weeks before moving.   In this case, the order has been through Atlanta twice....no telling if it'll go back through there again.
> 
> 
> 
> December 6, 2021
> In Transit, Arriving Late
> Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.
> December 3, 2021, 7:58 pm
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> ATLANTA GA NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> December 3, 2021, 8:41 am
> Departed USPS Regional Facility
> MEMPHIS TN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> December 3, 2021, 4:56 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
> MEMPHIS TN NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> November 29, 2021, 8:28 pm
> Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
> ATLANTA-PEACHTREE GA DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> November 25, 2021, 2:05 am
> Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
> ATLANTA GA PACKAGE SORTING CENTER
> November 18, 2021, 4:30 pm
> Departed Post Office
> BATESVILLE, MS 38606
> November 18, 2021, 2:07 pm
> Acceptance
> BATESVILLE, MS 38606
> November 17, 2021, 6:08 pm
> Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item
> BATESVILLE, MS 38606
> 
> And here’s another great one from FedEx…..I am having some bad luck in these two:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121165


Must be a geocache stashed in your package with all that traveling.

Rosewood


----------



## Browning Slayer

Picked up a .22mag for little Slayer tonight for Christmas.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Picked this little jewel up today.  1976 model, and in a great caliber  7x57 Mauser.

I can't wait to shoot it.  the former owner supplied me with some targets and load data.  One group he shot with it was less than 5/8 inch @ 100yrds


----------



## bullethead

NE GA Pappy said:


> Picked this little jewel up today.  1976 model, and in a great caliber  7x57 Mauser.
> 
> I can't wait to shoot it.  the former owner supplied me with some targets and load data.  One group he shot with it was less than 5/8 inch @ 100yrds


Tang safety and red recoil pad.
Drooling


----------



## NE GA Pappy

bullethead said:


> Tang safety and red recoil pad.
> Drooling



with the original 45 year old box, no less.  This is my 3rd M77.  I sold one years back, so this will be 2nd one to go in the gun safe.

Couldn't believe I found a 7x57.  I have always been partial to that caliber.  Not a fan of the 7mm Rem Mag, but love the Mauser


----------



## Jester896

I think my LGS has one but it is a Remington 700.  Has a bunch of ammo with it I think too.


----------



## Gator89

I picked one of these up yesterday. Ordered off Gun Genie last weekend, in my grubby paws on Thursday.


----------



## lonewolf247

I think I got bit by the AR-15 fever it appears! Grrr  My birthday and Christmas presents below.


----------



## Jester896

lonewolf247 said:


> I think I got bite by the AR-15 fever it appears! Grrr  My birthday and Christmas presents below.


there is always next year to get some shorter ones


----------



## lonewolf247

Jester896 said:


> there is always next year to get some shorter ones



Yea, I'm already wanting a Pistol length of some sort, and another rifle, in 7.62x39!  Does this ever end?!! lol


----------



## Gator89

lonewolf247 said:


> Yea, I'm already wanting a Pistol length of some sort, and another rifle, in 7.62x39!  Does this ever end?!! lol



Lasts as long as you live!


----------



## pacecars

Picked up my S&W M&P 4” 10mm yesterday and my wife told me she ordered a Nosler 48 6.5 Creedmoor pistol for me for Christmas


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> there is always next year to get some shorter ones


I'm fixing to build a short one in 300 blackout more than likely. I played on the kiosk at Barrows the other day and now just waiting on ATF to pick up a Silencer Co. ?‍


----------



## frankwright

I didn't BUY one today but I got a notice telling me I had won a Ruger Max 9 at the IDPA match I shot last weekend.
I don't really need another gun this size so I will probably shoot it at the range and let it go to someone who needs it.
I also won 5lbs of Shooters World Clean Shot powder and they are shipping it to me free.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I didn't BUY one today but I got a notice telling me I had won a Ruger Max 9 at the IDPA match I shot last weekend.
> I don't really need another gun this size so I will probably shoot it at the range and let it go to someone who needs it.
> I also won 5lbs of Shooters World Clean Shot powder and they are shipping it to me free.



You racked up.  Nice prizes.

Clean Shot is what the gurus at my range love.

I picked up some to try.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I'm fixing to build a short one in 300 blackout more than likely. I played on the kiosk at Barrows the other day and now just waiting on ATF to pick up a Silencer Co. ?‍



That is going to be excellent!!!


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> That is going to be excellent!!!


We shall see. Hopefully sooner than later. ?


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> I'm fixing to build a short one in 300 blackout more than likely.



Mine is 300BLK...I used a Seekins billet for the build with an FN CHF barrel


----------



## Nimrod71

My wife gave me permission to look at a new Ruger Long Range rifle at the LGS.  I have been wanting a 6.5 PRC but I couldn't make up my mind on which one to get.  Ruger brought out their long range rifle in 6.5 PRC a few months back and I was told there was one at the LGS and the price was with my range.  

I have read all I could find on reviews about this rifle and the only thing I am concerned about is the trigger pull.  From what I read the pull is somewhere between 2.25 lb. to 3 lb.

If any of you have one of these rifles or have shot one I would appreciate it if you would let me know.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> I have read all I could find on reviews about this rifle and the only thing I am concerned about is the trigger pull.  From what I read the pull is somewhere between 2.25 lb. to 3 lb.


what concerns you about that?


----------



## Dub

@Nimrod71   A couple buddies have those rifles and rave about them.

Neither have swapped out the triggers yet.....but I can't imagine a gun that can be changed any easier than this one.

I know that is the last thing you want to hear....trigger $$$ on top of a sweet new rifle.


At least there is a company like Timney ready for you if you ever wanted to.



https://timneytriggers.com/ruger-precision-two-stage-trigger/


----------



## Jester896

or are you looking at the Hawkeye Long Range in 6.5PRC


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> or are you looking at the Hawkeye Long Range in 6.5PRC



My mistake.  

I misunderstood which rifle.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up the Nosler 48 Independence 7mm-08 and mounted the Leupold scope on it


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester, the rifles a Ruger Hawkeye Long Range Target in 6.5 PRC.  I held it and just about drooled all over it.  It really feels good and the trigger is not a problem.  I have my other long range rifle trigger set at 2.25 lb. and it works good.  The LGS is holding it for me, now to decided what scope to put on it.  I have Night Force on the 308 and I don't know if I want to take it off and put on the 6.5 or buy another one.  I really like the Night Force scopes, their adjustments are really sharp and move correctly.  But the real problem is finding ammo or brass for it.  All these decisions.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Jester, the rifles a Ruger Hawkeye Long Range Target in 6.5 PRC.  I held it and just about drooled all over it.  It really feels good and the trigger is not a problem.  I have my other long range rifle trigger set at 2.25 lb. and it works good.  The LGS is holding it for me, now to decided what scope to put on it.  I have Night Force on the 308 and I don't know if I want to take it off and put on the 6.5 or buy another one.  I really like the Night Force scopes, their adjustments are really sharp and move correctly.  But the real problem is finding ammo or brass for it.  All these decisions.



I get it...Better Brass is $156-158 C and I don't see any.  Maybe by the time you are able to get brass you will have saved enough for the 2nd NightForce.   Don't know what you are running now but I need another SHV.  Then again everytime I take my NSX off and put it back on something it might be .25MOA off.  That spring gut Ernie I think has one that reduces the pull weight by 1-1.5#

Loaded ammo looks like it is $75-85 a box


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I get it...Better Brass is $156-158 C and I don't see any.  Maybe by the time you are able to get brass you will have saved enough for the 2nd NightForce.   Don't know what you are running now but I need another SHV.  Then again everytime I take my NSX off and put it back on something it might be .25MOA off.  That spring gut Ernie I think has one that reduces the pull weight by 1-1.5#
> 
> Loaded ammo looks like it is $75-85 a box


I just saw an ad for a 4-14x50 SHV FOR $985.......who was it!


----------



## bullgator

Europtics


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester I am really thinking of getting another 5 - 20 SHV.  I have really been impressed with the one I have.  To me they are expensive but I think the quality is worth it.  The sureness in the adjustments really give me faith in each shot.  I have used many scopes over the years but Night Force seems to be one of the best for what I do.  I'm heading over to my cousins today to see if he has 6.5 PRC brass, he had and extra hundred pieces last month.  I will also need powder, none of what I have is listed in the books.  This putting everything together is getting to be fun, like hunting deer, you have to work at it.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> Jester I am really thinking of getting another 5 - 20 SHV.  I have really been impressed with the one I have.  To me they are expensive but I think the quality is worth it.  The sureness in the adjustments really give me faith in each shot.  I have used many scopes over the years but Night Force seems to be one of the best for what I do.  I'm heading over to my cousins today to see if he has 6.5 PRC brass, he had and extra hundred pieces last month.  I will also need powder, none of what I have is listed in the books.  This putting everything together is getting to be fun, like hunting deer, you have to work at it.








I knew nothing about these Hawkeye Long Rang rifles until your post.  I'd assumed you were referring to the RPR.

Did some youtubin' and now understand a little better the differences.

Good luck on your quest. 

Really liking the glass choice and that cartridge has obvious appeal.


----------



## Jester896

@Nimrod71 I use the SHV 4-14X56 with the IHR reticle on my .260 hunting rifle and love it.  The only thing I am not fond of is the capped elevation turret.  The newer MOARs are uncapped I believe...and I seldom use the illumination features on either of them so I might go without one this one.  I think the clearest glass I have ever looked through is IOR.

If I have a powder you might need your welcome to get some.  It looks like they really like the lighter 6.5 bullets.


----------



## sleepr71

Nimrod,have you ever considered SWFA scopes? I’ve talked to more than one long range shooter that raves about SWFA quality,reliability,and being best bang for the buck. They usually sell much cheaper than NF & are supposedly just as rugged/dependable. Just a suggestion..others may disagree.


----------



## Adam5

It wasn’t today, but last weekend. I traded my Steyr C9A1 Compact for this FEG High Power plus a little cash. The Steyr was my last polymer pistol. Out of 15, all are metal framed, and only 1 uses a striker instead of a hammer.


----------



## chuckdog

Adam5 said:


> It wasn’t today, but last weekend. I traded my Steyr C9A1 Compact for this FEG High Power plus a little cash. The Steyr was my last polymer pistol. Out of 15, all are metal framed, and only 1 uses a striker instead of a hammer.



*I haven't seen a Kassnar marked Hi-Power in years. That one looks like it just came out of the box. The last new ones I remember with Kassnar, not KBI or some such was likely 30+ years ago.*


----------



## Dub

Swung by the FFL today and picked up the new blaster that'd arrived.

It's one that has been on my bucket list for 10+ years. 

Les Baer Boss
.45acp
blued slide over hard chrome frame


----------



## menhadenman

Didn’t buy a gun, but found a cool stock that apparently floats. Never paid any mind to these but it’s pretty neat now I got my hands on one.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Swung by the FFL today and picked up the new blaster that'd arrived.
> 
> It's one that has been on my bucket list for 10+ years.
> 
> Les Baer Boss
> .45acp
> blued slide over hard chrome frame


Now that is a beauty! I’ve got two Custom IIs, one in stainless that’s similar. Man I love that 1911.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up my Marlin MXLR .308 ME a couple days ago from the dealer. Ordered a Ranger Point Precision Big Loop lever (it is smaller than the Marlin and other big loops), a different scope base and a hammer extension. The rings and Burris scope are sitting in the safe waiting patiently to be mounted. The only pic I have at the moment is from the ad


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Now that is a beauty! I’ve got two Custom IIs, one in stainless that’s similar. Man I love that 1911.



Thanks.

Over the years I have messed around with several configs of handguns.

I enjoy anything with a trigger, but I won’t deny a preference for the 1911.


----------



## mark-7mag

Dub said:


> Swung by the FFL today and picked up the new blaster that'd arrived.
> 
> It's one that has been on my bucket list for 10+ years.
> 
> Les Baer Boss
> .45acp
> blued slide over hard chrome frame


very nice ! Congrats on the addition


----------



## mark-7mag

pacecars said:


> Picked up my Marlin MXLR .308 ME a couple days ago from the dealer. Ordered a Ranger Point Precision Big Loop lever (it is smaller than the Marlin and other big loops), a different scope base and a hammer extension. The rings and Burris scope are sitting in the safe waiting patiently to be mounted. The only pic I have at the moment is from the ad


Nice! I've been wanting that gun for some time now.


----------



## Milkman

New thread here

https://forum.gon.com/threads/did-you-buy-a-gun-today-2.1010224/


----------

